# Old Convo That Totally Doesn't Matter Anymore



## Velocity (Jul 29, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Now with added poll!


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2014)

>Raw

What?  Why?


----------



## Nim (Jul 29, 2014)

subscribing C:


----------



## Zaru (Jul 29, 2014)

> The poll you selected is closed. Please press back to return to the poll.



I'm new to this, but

Why


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 29, 2014)

Because stocking


----------



## Naruto (Jul 30, 2014)

Holy shit the gaming dept convo thread actually reached the limit? What a time to be alive.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 30, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:
			
		

> Anyways, fuck that. Valve is going to have a booth in Gamescom:
> 
> http://www.gamescom-cologne.com/en/gamescom/ausstellersuche/suche/suche.php?&fw_goto=aussteller/details&&kid=0040075218&values={%22stichwort%22%3A %22Valve%22%2C%22start%22%3A0}
> 
> THE TIME IS UPON US. THY DIVINE REVELATION IS NEAR.



I think that's the business area, so don't expect anything special.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 30, 2014)

Lol so now gamers are pissed at Sony for denying EA's scummy  subscription service of 30$ per year to access their vault 


And on another end, Ben kuchera has decided that the games as a service demon is going to take away our physical games media and turn it niche 

The days of owning games are coming to an end they say...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 30, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> I think that's the business area, so don't expect anything special.



You used to be cool αshɘs, where's that trademark Valve fan delusion?


----------



## Furious George (Jul 30, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> where's that trademark Valve fan delusion?



You can count on me!

Valve just did a thing with Gamestop and Half-Life. 

The hype is real.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 30, 2014)

It's almost certainly a lecture with Gabe. Which I will watch.

EA's service is pathetic and I, for one, am legitimately impressed with Sony taking into consideration the long term effects of nickelling and diming their customers on everything. Sony would no doubt enjoy a small cut of those profits but they elected to forgo them in favor of maintaining some degree of integrity, which will no doubt translate into customer loyalty - and it should.

I say this as someone who has no preference towards any of the big three companies, being fully aware all of them have fairly shameful displays in their history somewhere.

911 was an inside job. Ron Paul for president. The N word.

**


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 30, 2014)

smh you guys, it's time to move on  It's all about GaaS now for Valve, oldschool fans are not welcome.



> It's almost certainly a lecture with Gabe. Which I will watch.



At Gamescom? I don't think they usually do that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2014)

That is such a knee jerk reaction.

EA's service is fantastic for people who want to go digital. It undercuts gamestops shitty used service practice and actually rewards the consumer for giving money to the publisher instead of a middleman. People have always complained that you are never incentivized to go digital on a console and now you are. If you buy 3 EA games a year the service basically pays for itself with discounts, and you get to play those games days before anyone else does. And you get access to their backlog on top of it.

You can hate EA for being a shitty company, but that service is more than worth 30 dollars.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 30, 2014)

If they had some good games on it, perhaps.

Their beta titles so far have been hilariously unimpressive, though, so maybe that's just me, but I'd never even think about a service like that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2014)

Peggle is legit . 

Obviously there isn't a whole lot to choose from right now, but still even if you are just a person looking forward to Dragon Age and some other shit EA is putting out, getting 6 dollars off the game and 3 bucks off the season pass content basically gives you a third of the cost right then. 

The vault itself probably won't be worth the 30 dollars itself until around the time Battlefront comes out, but it is worth a good part of that 30.

I traded in my copy of 4 for 32 dollars at Gamestop last week so I could pay for the entire subscription for a year off the back of one terrible mistake .

And yeah Sony is really looking out for the consumer . Have you checked those playstation now prices in the beta? 30 dollars to rent Final fantasy XIII-2 for three months.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 30, 2014)

Okay, let's try this.

[youtube]WYDsz1NFBJw[/youtube]

These guys say everything about the original Sonic games that I always wanted to say but didn't because I couldn't find the words or I was too scared of backlash.

I know asking a Sonic fan to keep an open mind might be a mistake right from jump, but I really would want to hear some of their opinions on this vid. Watch the whole thing.

The knee-jerk response is "you just suck at the games" but I think they make some interesting points on some of Sega's design choices.


----------



## Simon (Jul 30, 2014)

Naruto said:


> It's almost certainly a lecture with Gabe. Which I will watch.
> 
> EA's service is pathetic and I, for one, am legitimately impressed with Sony taking into consideration the long term effects of nickelling and diming their customers on everything. Sony would no doubt enjoy a small cut of those profits but they elected to forgo them in favor of maintaining some degree of integrity, which will no doubt translate into customer loyalty - and it should.
> 
> I say this as someone who has no preference towards any of the big three companies, being fully aware all of them have fairly shameful displays in their history somewhere.



Thanks for deciding for me Sony.

 Sony talking the value game when they have such shocking prices with PS Now? My 2 cents is that they feel it too cheap and makes their PS Now service look like even more of a rip off, hence why they don't want it on Playstation. 

Because why would Sony approve a competing service to PS Now on their platform? Especially when PS Now is failing to live up to the hype.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2014)

Pretty much.

Sony wants to be the one facilitating you renting EA games, not the other way around.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 30, 2014)

Furious George said:


> The knee-jerk response is "you just suck at the games"



I haven't watched the video yet but I'm posting to immediately say anyone who ever tries to use this as an argument is a buffoon.

_"You suck at games"_ is nothing but a petty insult that holds no constructive value as a form of criticism and glosses over the fact games are but a medium of entertainment that can and should range from simple to complex - and that the very best games are arguably the ones with a smooth learning curve and high skill ceiling.

Still without watching the video, and as a huge sonic fan, I can tell you the franchise has since the beginning suffered from poor core design problems: the game does a horrible job of teaching you how to traverse a level because the first few are nothing but pressing right whilst hitting random silly walls from time to time and spikes that sprout after a second while you process this new information. It doesn't even live up to its namesake because unless you know the layout of the level beforehand, trying to zoom through it is suicide.

Once you learn to be careful though (no thanks to the game's earlier levels), the first three sonic games are very enjoyable platformers with fucking excellent music and eye popping visuals. And Sonic Generations is flat out phenomenal in every way.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 30, 2014)

Platinum said:


> That is such a knee jerk reaction.
> 
> EA's service is fantastic for people who want to go digital. It undercuts gamestops shitty used service practice and actually rewards the consumer for giving money to the publisher instead of a middleman. People have always complained that you are never incentivized to go digital on a console and now you are. If you buy 3 EA games a year the service basically pays for itself with discounts, and you get to play those games days before anyone else does. And you get access to their backlog on top of it.
> 
> You can hate EA for being a shitty company, but that service is more than worth 30 dollars.



And? You cant have all those god damn subscription

If you only want to rent games sure, but its meant to keep you locked into their shit.

Sony obviously said no because they have PS+ and PS Now. If every developers basically has their own version of "origin subscription fees" on console it'll be more segmented than the damn PC lol.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> And? You cant have all those god damn subscription
> 
> If you only want to rent games sure, but its meant to keep you locked into their shit.
> 
> Sony obviously said no because they have PS+ and PS Now. If every developers basically has their own version of "origin subscription fees" on console it'll be more segmented than the damn PC lol.



There's only one at the moment don't do that slippery slope argument. Even if there were more, if a company like Square and Ubi did the same thing for a similar cost it would save gamers a shit load of money. There are only so many companies that have the clout to make a subscription program like this viable and EA happens to be one of them. Please tell me what subscription based service isn't designed to make you want to keep coming back? Last time I checked the basis on which the entire model is designed upon is retention. 

And of course sony doesn't want it because it competes. PS Now is far more anti-consumer than EA access. At least as long as you pay 30 bucks a year you get discounts on everything you buy and there games. Sony's service had beta prices charging the same price for a single game to rent for 3 months. And Sony not even giving you the option is an anti-consumer stance to begin with.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Okay, let's try this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Switches over from DeviantArt page tab*

Is that the sound of something Sanic related! Oh boy! 
-------------

Haven't watched the vid yet, but I'm gonna agree with Nart about the nasty habit of poor conveyance and questionable level design. It's especially bad in Sonic 1; so much so that it's actually one of my least favorite Sonic games. It's a little like the Powerpuff Girls in that it's one of my favorite things ever but I cannot _fathom_ how it was allowed to continue when the pilot was so shit. (Which is not to say Sonic 1 was as bad as PPG's origins. That would be doing a worse disservice to it than StH2006's existence)

Anyway, with that in mind, time to watch the vid. I'll give my thoughts on it later.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh snap, even Plague of Gripes weighed in.

I can say, after watching the vid that I do agree with a lot of their points. Sonic was flawed from conception.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 31, 2014)

Redlettermedia should stick to movies.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2014)

Finally watched the video.

Did not enjoy it. They spend time trashing silly shit that mario had just as much of (animals in robots? must I point out the nonsensical bullshit that is mario and the mushroom kingdom?) and while they touch on some very valid points (the ones I mentioned earlier myself) they lost all credibility when they made the outlandish claim that "no Sonic game can be good because it never was good". Both premises are false.

Sure there are pretty clear design flaws, but it hasn't stopped the franchise from having some fantastic games in it. Are most of them shit, though? Sadly yeah.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 31, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I haven't watched the video yet but I'm posting to immediately say anyone who ever tries to use this as an argument is a buffoon.
> 
> *"You suck at games" is nothing but a petty insult that holds no constructive value as a form of criticism and glosses over the fact games are but a medium of entertainment that can and should range from simple to complex - and that the very best games are arguably the ones with a smooth learning curve and high skill ceiling.*



Where were you when that bleh Sonic Lost Worlds game came out?  "You just suck" was the go-to argument for anyone who said the controls were shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

Highly relevant.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Furious George (Jul 31, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Redlettermedia should stick to movies.



Yeah, their video game endeavors aren't yielding the same kind of fruit as movies at this point. I genuinely like these guys though so I shall stay tuned in.



Naruto said:


> Finally watched the video.
> 
> Did not enjoy it. They spend time trashing silly shit that mario had just as much of (animals in robots? must I point out the nonsensical bullshit that is mario and the mushroom kingdom?) and while they touch on some very valid points (the ones I mentioned earlier myself) they lost all credibility when they made the outlandish claim that "no Sonic game can be good because it never was good". Both premises are false.
> 
> Sure there are pretty clear design flaws, but it hasn't stopped the franchise from having some fantastic games in it. Are most of them shit, though? Sadly yeah.



Ehhh, they were just taking the piss when they were talking about the plot.  Its RLM's style and I don't think it really affected their impression of the games in any meaningful way.

No defending the "no sonic can be good" bit, I'm afraid.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't think they have the same passion for video games as they do for movies.

Or, at the very least, don't seem to view them in the same light and don't have the same knowledge and insight into the medium as they do with movies.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 31, 2014)

^ That's the thing though. 

While Mike and Jay (the Half in The Bag people) readily admit they don't know shit about games, Rich Evans and the bald guy are supposed to be avid gamers. 

I kind of like the bald guy, but Rich Evans (as funny as he is) just comes off as the worst kind of gamer.... "I'm bored, give me what I like, even though I don't like anything."


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

I always take that with a grain of salt.

Being a fan of a thing doesn't make you an expert in it, nor really does it guarantee you'll have anything meaningful to say about the medium.  As elitist as it sounds, there's a lot of gamers who's opinions only exist about the past ~5-10 years of gaming.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2014)

I didn't get the feeling that they fundamentally believed that 'no sonic game is good' statement they made.

It was more like a proposition put forth by the bald guy but taken back by the end of the video.

I didn't put any weight into their plot reasons as it was ppainfully obvious at that point they were taking the piss.

I only looked at their fundamental points which they seemed to drive home.

- Sonic was marketed and credited as being fast
- Being fast is counter intuitive to the game design and progression
- There's no true incentive to go fast
- The level designs go against what is supposed to be a core facet of the game
- Sonic is where he is because he filled a niche he needed to be filled.

And those are points I wholeheartedly agree with.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

Sonic was good because of BLAST PROCESSING.

Case closed.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2014)

WELL FUCK YOU TOO.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 31, 2014)

No, Fuck the Great Wolf Sia or whatever the fuck its name is. 

At first I was like, this is one of the most beautiful bosses I ever faced. 

Now, just fuck him. 

Thank God (or should I say, Praise the Sun? ) for those forest hunter blokes though. They make Soul farming a breeze.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2014)

lel @ George just now catching up to Souls.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh man.

Oh man.

Did you do the DLC first?  Please tell me you did.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 31, 2014)

Naruto said:


> lel @ George just now catching up to Souls.



lel @ your mom's medical problems.  

not really though



Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Oh man.
> 
> Oh man.
> 
> Did you do the DLC first?  Please tell me you did.



I didn't. Why?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2014)

Implying George could even make it through the DLC.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2014)

He'd see that Dragon and just put his controller down and never return,


----------



## Furious George (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm good at stuff and junk. 

Beat Pinwheel and Capra Demon without even using Phantoms.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2014)

You're not supposed to need phantoms for either of those two.

lelpinwheel


----------



## Furious George (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah? Well, I'm not going to use Phantoms to beat the Wolf either. Or Nito whenever I face him. 

I still don't feel bad for using them on Quelagg. That was just bullshit. Fucking magic bomb thing that has nothing to do with her theme or attack patterns. Eat a duffel bag of dicks.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2014)

If you can't tell why that bomb has anything to do with Quelagg, that just tells me you don't have the witch ring and have yet to reach Izalith/talked with the pyro teacher.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

You should have.

Major spoilers, though, so you can look that up if you want.

Let's just say get ready to cry bitch tears.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2014)

You are the douche, George.

All of the douche.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 31, 2014)

zenieth said:


> If you can't tell why that bomb has anything to do with Quelagg, that just tells me you don't have the witch ring and have yet to reach Izalith/talked with the pyro teacher.



1). Shut up. 

2). I have met the Pyro teacher. He was down in the Sewers right? Saved his ass and everything.

I will say that I'm not paying much attention to whatever plot this game proposes to have, so if I missed something vital he said... 

Don't got no Witch Ring.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2014)

heh, that's not the pyro teacher I mean.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 31, 2014)

George, you need to record your meeting with Biggie smalls.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2014)

Watched the Sonic video, but apparently we've gone past that discussion, so instead of writing something lengthy, I'll just do the stuff that stood out to me

-*Sanic as a marketing stunt*: Yeah, okay, I can buy that. I've always said that Sanic, as much as I like him, is a product of his time, and now I think I can see why
-*Game's level design initially discouraging speed*: It really does, and that's a bad conveyance problem between the marketers and the game itself.
-*The game's divide of fast and slow is fundamentally broken*:  I disagree. Ask anyone Sanic fan what they hated about Unleashed, and after the cavalcade of "Werewolf" answers, the remaining ones would be that Sanic had a nasty habit of blowing through everything, making the game too un-challenging. I stick by the notion that "Speed is a reward, not a requirement".
-*Sanic's FOV is terrible*: YES! YES, GAWD YES! Especially when it came to certain leaps of faith in the games. This issue was fixed in Colors by adding 
-*Robotnick's master plan*: I feel like this is one of the parts in the video where they were playing it up; I always thought it was quite obvious that the animals were being used as an energy source. The will of the animal isn't brought into the equation at all. "Why can't the robot be powered by another little robot?" Because the technology was originally designed to holster and be powered by living organic fuel, because Eggman's a huge dick. Don't question the logic of 8-16bit retro games, otherwise you'll end up with weird sex theories on why Bowser keeps kidnapping Peach.
-*Sanic the Hedge > Crash the meth-head*: AHH, CANS! WORMS! THEY'RE EVERYWHERE!!!!

So yeah, pretty inoffensive video that I actually agreed with. It helps that they weren't smug assholes like some other "critics" need to be when vomiting their opinion out into the world. It was an interesting perspective.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2014)

Those PS Now prices need to be toned down a bit .


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 31, 2014)

Didn't really know where to make a thread for this or if it even needed one so I'll ask here.

I have a Xbox 360 Black slim model, if that's even what it's called. I'm not that huge of a gamer  But ever since yesterday, whenever I try to play a game or even open Netflix for example, the screen will turn black and do nothing. When I try to go back to the dashboard or do any other action from my controller, once I confirm it with a yes, it completely freezes up and I must push the button to get the system to go off. The dashboard loads fine before I choose to do anything, btw.

Google isn't helping me much (never really has with my 360 problems in the past tbh) so I figure I would ask here to see if anyone else has ever experienced this or even heard about it before.


----------



## Simon (Jul 31, 2014)

Now to watch it crash and burn for them.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Those PS Now prices need to be toned down a bit .



You can get that game for less and OWN it... who would pay for that?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Finally watched the video.
> 
> Did not enjoy it. They spend time trashing silly shit that mario had just as much of (animals in robots? must I point out the nonsensical bullshit that is mario and the mushroom kingdom?) and while they touch on some very valid points (the ones I mentioned earlier myself) they lost all credibility when they made the outlandish claim that "no Sonic game can be good because it never was good". Both premises are false.
> 
> Sure there are pretty clear design flaws, but it hasn't stopped the franchise from having some fantastic games in it. Are most of them shit, though? Sadly yeah.



Perhaps he doesnt think they fit the theme?

Mario is basically thinly vield psychedellic drug trips and sexual roleplay lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2014)

Platinum said:


> There's only one at the moment don't do that slippery slope argument. Even if there were more, if a company like Square and Ubi did the same thing for a similar cost it would save gamers a shit load of money. There are only so many companies that have the clout to make a subscription program like this viable and EA happens to be one of them. Please tell me what subscription based service isn't designed to make you want to keep coming back? Last time I checked the basis on which the entire model is designed upon is retention.
> 
> And of course sony doesn't want it because it competes. PS Now is far more anti-consumer than EA access. At least as long as you pay 30 bucks a year you get discounts on everything you buy and there games. Sony's service had beta prices charging the same price for a single game to rent for 3 months. And Sony not even giving you the option is an anti-consumer stance to begin with.



But does it really save you money in the long run? Perhaps if you buy ever EA game new at launch? But if you dont, whats it to you?

Patient people will save the most at the end of the day

This is just EA's new revenue stream lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 31, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Yeah, their video game endeavors aren't yielding the same kind of fruit as movies at this point. I genuinely like these guys though so I shall stay tuned in.



They're about the only "youtube e-celebs" I follow because you can see they have genuine love for low budget movies/ movies in general.  This video game crap is just your average shallow expanding for more dosh which involves shit they're clearly not as familiar with.

This contrarian sonic crap isn't exactly elucidative or impressive. I closed the video when they started yammering about the stupid animal shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2014)

*On the subject of sonic
*



This is Polygon folks






Top LEL


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> But does it really save you money in the long run? Perhaps if you buy ever EA game new at launch? But if you dont, whats it to you?
> 
> Patient people will save the most at the end of the day
> 
> This is just EA's new revenue stream lol



You don't have to buy every EA game. Say for example you want Madden and Dragon Age. You are basically just paying ten bucks then for all those other games, and the right to play those games days before their street date. For many people i'm sure that is more than worth the price of a subway sandwich and chips per year. I'm sure you can find ten dollars of value in those games they will be adding and early access.

I won't do it immediately but you are kidding yourself if you don't think people aren't going to jump on this like a friend when Mass Effect 4 and Battlefront roll around.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2014)

Mass Effect 4 wont be out before like 2017 mate lol


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2014)

Battlefront then whatever. Or BioWare's new IP they are teasing.

It's a value proposition that will only get better with time is what i'm saying.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

People buying something has never really been indicative of its quality or value, though.

Just saying.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2014)

Of course. But it is a measure of perceived quality or value for a group of people. Going off purely digital purchases, its a sensible purchase if you enjoy EA games.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

It mostly just feels like EA weening people off physical ownership, deal or not.

That's an unpleasant thought.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2014)

People are weening off physical ownership themselves. EA is just giving incentives.

Digital is only going to get more and more prominent in the future. For people who want that, why not let them reap some benefits?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

No less unpleasant.

Thankfully, since I play less than 2 EA games a year, I'm not tempted by this devil fruit, but I'm certain in the future more large companies will start doing it, and my collector's spirit will weep.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2014)

Not going to lie I would be 3 times happier if this was an ubisoft deal. 

I hope they do something similar soon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 31, 2014)

It'd be nice especially since nearly all ubisoft games are strucutrally similar open world collectathons with " UNLCOK THE THREE TOWERS" obejctives


----------



## Byrd (Jul 31, 2014)

There is no way in hell Playstation Now is gonna be successful.. not with the current model


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 1, 2014)

PlayStation Now should of been the Netflix for gaming to begin with. 

Or they should of copied OnLive tbh. (Believe it or not, at least their business model is better than PlayStation Now).


----------



## Naruto (Aug 1, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Top LEL



Thank god for Jim.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 1, 2014)

Commentary on subscription services turning consoles into cable boxes and Sony's heavy handed dismisal, and what they should have said instead


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 1, 2014)

Those cable comparisons are not good.

Cable companies and their practices fall just below companies like Bank of America and oil companies in terms of vilification and poor business practices, and there's a reason for that; even a Hulu+ or Netflix model has some hangups, not the least of which is that EA is going to prove they can get away with a publisher specific package service, rather than an encompassing 'gaming' service for the same price. 

A service like that would almost effectively end my interest in video games altogether.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> *On the subject of sonic
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Stay the top fandom Sonic.

Also keep up that real news cred, Polygon


----------



## Simon (Aug 1, 2014)

Not even the best part,


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> *On the subject of sonic
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 1, 2014)

Simon said:


> Not even the best part,



Oh the delicious irony.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 1, 2014)

zenieth said:


> heh, that's not the pyro teacher I mean.



I know. The one you're talking about I never ran into because my pyromancy level is too low.... cuz' only pussies use Pyromancy. 



zenieth said:


> George, you need to record your meeting with Biggie smalls.



Don't know what you're talking about, penieth.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 1, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> *On the subject of sonic
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 1, 2014)

Simon said:


> Not even the best part,



So big titties on a Witch is sexist offensive shit drawn by 13 year olds and aimed at loli enthusiasts but analyzing and predicting how much blue furry dick there'll be based on yet another Sonic game infers top notch investigative journalism.

Man, I'm learning so much with Polygon. The funny part is that I'm not even using euphemisms, he said all of that crap about Dragon's Crown artstyle.


----------



## Simon (Aug 1, 2014)

Let me just say, there are actually great writers at Polygon, Justin&Griffin McElroy are two off the top of my head.

I feel like all video game websites have at least one shit writer (except for Giant Bomb).


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So big titties on a Witch is sexist offensive shit drawn by 13 year olds and aimed at loli enthusiasts but analyzing and predicting how much blue furry dick there'll be based on yet another Sonic game infers top notch investigative journalism.
> 
> Man, I'm learning so much with Polygon. *The funny part is that I'm not even using euphemisms, he said all of that crap about Dragon's Crown artstyle*.



Wait... if that's true....

"...Big Titties...."
"...Loli enthusiasts...""

That guy needs to brush up on his weeb terminology. I don't think that word means what he thinks it means.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 2, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36Vm7fdwTxQ&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


They released another cheat code and they're adding a shit ton of modes to shovel knight( announced here) 
Good thing I didnt buy shovel knight on PC.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 2, 2014)

Does anyone here play pso2?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Wait... if that's true....
> 
> "...Big Titties...."
> "...Loli enthusiasts...""
> ...



Actually, that was the kotaku guy who said that now that I think about it. These social justice warrior journalists are all the same to me.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2014)

It was Jason Scheier who made the infamous, bungling lolicon post.

I think people would take gaming sites a little better if the sites would take themselves far less seriously, and not pretend (or liver under the delusion) of being actual journalists, instead of bloggers who get paid to write about video games.


----------



## Simon (Aug 2, 2014)

Glad they realized how crazy those prices are.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36Vm7fdwTxQ&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]
> 
> 
> They released another cheat code and they're adding a shit ton of modes to shovel knight( announced here)
> Good thing I didnt buy shovel knight on PC.



The game is getting a patch across all platforms, FYI.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 2, 2014)

I want to play Dishonored.

But, I don't want to play a silly game where I repetitively stab people in the neck or decapitate them in a fictional universe.

What's with this softcore serial killer training spiel.

Why can't I defeat enemies without having to witness this graphic violence nonsense?  

:WOW


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The game is getting a patch across all platforms, FYI.



PC's not getting local multiplayer modes.  And there's like 6 or 7 other updates they listed there coming too.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 3, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I want to play Dishonored.
> 
> But, I don't want to play a silly game where I repetitively stab people in the neck or decapitate them in a fictional universe.
> 
> ...



Because it's a game about being an assassin?

Go play Thief (the non-reboot ones) if you want that.  They're much better games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> PC's not getting local multiplayer modes.  And there's like 6 or 7 other updates they listed there coming too.



Yes, battle mode is exclusive to the 3DS. WiiU and PC are still getting everything else in the future patches.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 3, 2014)

So....

-The Great Wolf Sif is fallen.

-The Iron Golem is fallen.

-Anor Londo is fallen hard. I had what was probably the most agreeable time with this game rushing through with mah' phantoms. And then some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tried to invade my game and was soundly put down. Had over 100, 000 souls by the time I met the Boss. Good times. 

Now I'm either going to waddle my fat ass (put on the Havel Armor) through Duke's Archives or take on New Londo Ruins (again).


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 3, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Because it's a game about being an assassin?
> 
> Go play Thief (the non-reboot ones) if you want that.  They're much better games.



I got Tomb Raider.  

Button mapping on a laptop keyboard is interesting.

:WOW


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2014)

You don't need to kill anyone in Dishonored.

In fact, it's harder if you do.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2014)

Also dependant on Goerge's set up. The Archives are either going to be hilarious or a cake walk.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2014)

They're going to be a nightmare.

They are for everybody.

I HOPE YOU LIKE MAGIC!


----------



## Furious George (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh, George find's Duke's Archives hilarious. 

So hilarious that right after he made it out of Scaless's gay little trap (getting swamped by the crystal soldiers right in front of the first bonfire was the cherry on top of a perfect day yesterday) he decided to revisit some other places. 

- Turns out I missed an entire boss in The Depths.  

- Turns out Ceaseless Discharge's bark is far bigger than his bite.

- Killed two invading phantoms. Nothing is more satisfying in this game. 

- About to go through the White Fog in front of DR's second bonfire.


----------



## Simon (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks like another Assassin's Creed game leaked. Getting two of those games in one year.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2014)

People still play Assassin's Creed?

Duke's is fun once you get farther inside and see the Trident motherfuckers and their stupid dance.  If you think the crystal dreglings hit hard now...


----------



## Simon (Aug 5, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> People still play Assassin's Creed?


The last game shipped 10 million, so yeah a lot of people still play Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2014)

I know.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 5, 2014)

WTF Lost Izalith.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2014)

hahahahahaha

I HOPE YOU LIKE DRAGON ASS.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know what to do I don't know what to do


----------



## Furious George (Aug 5, 2014)

Bed of Chaos is such unfettered nonsense. 

I don't have time for this. I'm going to work.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

YES

You were also not privy to the hilariously difficult state it was in pre-patch.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2014)

poor babby gorilla


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2014)

That's right.

Let that over-saturated orange hell burn out your TV.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 5, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> That's right.
> 
> Let that over-saturated orange hell burn out your TV.



It was already giving me a headache when I turned it off.

I don't need this lava in my life.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2014)

It just wants to wrap around you.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 6, 2014)

Another Indie Success Story. 

Shovel Knight has done extremely well so far. Released on 3DS, Wii U and PC (only in English and Only in NA on the handheld,console) and has sold around 180,000 units.


Nintendo's Platforms account for 62% of sales and Steam/GOG for 38% ( game only sold like 2k on GOG.... Im worried about GOG's overall sales since i buy all my games thre)

Indies have been doing really well on the 3DS/Wii U so far this generation,glad to welcome even more into the fold. 

Shovel Knight so far has competed well on Steam as it was released during the Steam Sale and had no front store promotion from a sale. Divinity was also another big ticket title around here.

They expect the bulk of sales to be made oNintendo's platforms. They'll be releasing the game over to PAL territories and Japan. Along with the myriad of game updates they'll be releasing


Oh btw if any of you are the least bit interested in indie development I can put you in contact with Dan Adelman, Nintendo's indie relations team or Shahid from Sony.


----------



## Simon (Aug 6, 2014)

Sleeping Dogs plus all dlc coming to new consoles was announced today, sign me up!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow, I might actually have to get that.

Did they confirm a price?


----------



## Simon (Aug 6, 2014)

October 11th for $60, not bad considering the amount of dlc that game has.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2014)

You can get the whole game for like 15 bucks on PC with all DLC that matters


----------



## Furious George (Aug 6, 2014)

So I just had 4 slices of buffalo chicken pizza and 3 Shock Tops (Don't drink 3 Shock Tops,  they suck).

Ms. Izalith, let's do this, you hearltess bitch.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> You can get the whole game for like 15 bucks on PC with all DLC that matters



I got it for 3.75?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2014)

Lmao the AAA industry


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 7, 2014)

Did you fight the firewhip wielding bitch?

Izalith has so many memories for me.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2014)

I remember just running around slaying dragon asses.

Unrelated but, where's Siegmeyer, George?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 7, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Did you fight the firewhip wielding bitch?
> 
> Izalith has so many memories for me.



That's who I'm fighting right now. Can't get to her center without being knocked about by her branches. I feel like I'm taking crazy pills!  

EDOT: Oh, you're talking about other fire whip wielding bitch! Yeah, the phantoms took care of her.



zenieth said:


> I remember just running around slaying dragon asses.
> 
> Unrelated but, where's Siegmeyer, George?



I just run by the asses. Not because they're so hard,  but for only 2000 souls they're not worth the aggravation.

Don't know where Siegmeyer is. I last saw his dopey ass at Anor Londo.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2014)

You dissing Onionbro


----------



## Simon (Aug 8, 2014)

Started playing The Witcher Adventure Game Beta, it's needlessly complicated. Still unsure if i'm enjoying it or not.


----------



## creative (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm going to play marvel nemesis again thanks to those nerds at two best friends play.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 11, 2014)

Simon said:


> Started playing The Witcher Adventure Game Beta, it's needlessly complicated. Still unsure if i'm enjoying it or not.



You don't know if you're enjoying it? 

I can understand not being 100% convinced the game is good but you should know how you feel at present, bro.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 11, 2014)

Am I crazy for enjoying Dark Souls 2 more than Dark Souls 1? I just beat The Duke's Dear Freja and got the final wondrous soul. There's just something about it. I feel way more motivated to do NG+ and collect and upgrade my stuff in DS2 than I did in DS1.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 11, 2014)

I haven't played 2 yet.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Am I crazy for enjoying Dark Souls 2 more than Dark Souls 1? I just beat The Duke's Dear Freja and got the final wondrous soul. There's just something about it. I feel way more motivated to do NG+ and collect and upgrade my stuff in DS2 than I did in DS1.



It has some improvements, but it's taken a few steps back.

I played the hell out of it, though, so it's not like I don't enjoy the game, but a lot of level design and aesthetic is assbackwards.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2014)

Counter Strike's co-creator said that what he's seen of L4D3 and Half Life so far is looking pretty awesome.


----------



## creative (Aug 11, 2014)

Naruto said:


> You don't know if you're enjoying it?
> 
> I can understand not being 100% convinced the game is good but you should know how you feel at present, bro.



I had a similar experience with final fantasy 13 and the monster hunter games. I tried both for around 30 hours before I decided neither were for me.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 11, 2014)

Finally gets to the point in the roots of Bed of Chaos he is supposed to be. * 

Lands on the passageway to the heart.* 

Gets hits by the fire storm attack, totally unavoidable at this point since the path is fucking narrow* 

You know, Bed of Chaos.... I'm just sick and tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 11, 2014)

I.... I beat it. 

Fuck my life, I beat it.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2014)

Excellent.

Bed of Chaos is shit.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 11, 2014)

Now time for a little vengeance on old man Scaleless.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh man.

Get ready for death clams.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2014)

So looks like george has finally gotten through with BoC.

Also Seath is the easiest friend if you know what how to set yourself up.

I remember the first time I faced him.

Knew nothing about the strategy.

Had the set up by default.

Murdered his ass biblically.


----------



## creative (Aug 11, 2014)

zenieth said:


> snip



yo, would you call me an asshole if I said dark souls 2's boss fights are bitch made compared to dark souls 1? I still enjoy two but rat patrol feels like a copy of great wolf sif but with redshirts on screen.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2014)

Doing a Ghost/Shadow/Mostly Flesh and Steel/Clean Hands run on Dishonored is a blast.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 11, 2014)

Welp, Crystal Caves just looks like a bucket of fun....


----------



## Furious George (Aug 11, 2014)

Annnnd, Scaleless is down. 

Barely made it through. A little underwhelming after the Bed of Chaos.

Sidenote: was never once cursed in this game.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2014)

The curse meter was no joke pre-patch.

People were so butthurt about the Depths that they had to make the curse meter basically a non-issue.  That shit was unreal.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2014)

I got curse gear early on prepatch.

Made Seath my diamond bitch.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2014)

Man. The end when playing for Ghost/Shadow/Clean Hands/Mostly Flesh and Steel is so damn anti-climactic.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 11, 2014)

New jimquisition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2014)

Website

PSN sale starts tomorrow.. Loads of Anime games, shows, and movies...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2014)

Jesus, Ubisoft has some truly disgusting suits on its payroll.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2014)

I, for one, am quite looking forward to hearing more about _Life Is Strange_.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> Website
> 
> PSN sale starts tomorrow.. Loads of Anime games, shows, and movies...



Oh, this sounds nice.

I think I'll pick up the DMC collection and Pirate Warriors 1&2


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

So what will Europe get?

You should all support JJBA


----------



## Naruto (Aug 12, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> So what will Europe get?



Fucked. We will get fucked.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 12, 2014)

Not again


----------



## Furious George (Aug 12, 2014)

The Gravelord Nito is fallen. Like Tupac, he ain't shit without his homeboyz.

Onward to New Londo Ruins, which I would guess is the final section of the game? Don't answer.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2014)

> Onward to New Londo Ruins


----------



## Furious George (Aug 12, 2014)

This game is white trash.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2014)

I see New Londo welcomed you with open arms.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2014)

You know, they try to make you feel like a monster for killing people but really, the non-lethal ways of dispatching almost all of your targets are much, much worse than just killing them.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 12, 2014)

Shut up, zenieth you mean. 



krory said:


> You know, they try to make you feel like a monster for killing people but really, the non-lethal ways of dispatching almost all of your targets are much, much worse than just killing them.



Kinda like how it is much worse to cage a human until the day he dies of old age, an unexpected shank to the kidney or a virus by way of butt sex than it is to kill them quickly with a painless shot to the arm (lethal injection)? 

Yeah, Dishonoured's sense of retribution is just as interesting as our justice systems.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Shut up, zenieth you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much.

I mean, the High Overseer you sear a mark into his face - you brand him. That's got to be excruciatingly painful. Then later on if you do that, you find that he's become a Weeper - a mindless zombie succumbed to the rat plague.

The Pendleton twins, they have their tongues cut out and are forced into slave labor until the day they die.

The Lady Boyle is to spend the rest of her days with her obsessed stalker. I'm pretty sure you can imagine what will happen in that scenario...

The only ones that get off "light" are the former Spymaster and Daud (though that's partly because I also do not know what happens to them after they are spared).

Still love the game over all but Christ, mang...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2014)

Daud just leaves and lives his life.

Spymaster is arrested and left to rot in jail.

And I always felt the point of doing a nonlethal route was more about

'What's good for the people' rather than just 'Holy paragon of virtue and not killing folks.'

Like you're exacting due justice regardless. Well except for Boyle, I always felt her situation was pretty extreme all things considered.

The main point was to set an example of 'Don't just burn the streets and set your enemies heads on pikes else you're probably going to end up with a pretty fucked up city by the end of it.'


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2014)

But if you kill the *bad guys*, how is it still not "good for the people"? The people have no immediate relation to those people. Literally the only relation is the fact that the game tries to punish you and make you feel like some monster for killing people in a game whose tagline is *"REVENGE SOLVES EVERYTHING"*.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 12, 2014)

Cause you're permeating the disease and spreading paranoia.

Revenge does solve everything.

They're just telling you to do it eloquently.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 12, 2014)

This thread is insane



Predicting/causing robin william's death yo


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 12, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Oh man.
> 
> Get ready for death clams.



B-But muh Twinkling Titanite.



zenieth said:


> So looks like george has finally gotten through with BoC.
> 
> Also Seath is the easiest friend if you know what how to set yourself up.
> 
> ...



Seath dies like a bitch because his breath attack goes right over your head if you're too close to him.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 12, 2014)

Honestly the other three are cakewalks after the likes of Bed of Chaos. 

I fought with Four Kings a little bit before Homeward Boning out of there. He seems like he'll give me more trouble than Scaleless and Nito, but not much more.

I am relieved and disappointed at the same time.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2014)

Jesus Christ, there are rat swarms everywhere. 

Shame I suck too much to nail most of the achievements for Dunwall Trials though.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 12, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Honestly the other three are cakewalks after the likes of Bed of Chaos.
> 
> I fought with Four Kings a little bit before Homeward Boning out of there. He seems like he'll give me more trouble than Scaleless and Nito, but not much more.
> 
> I am relieved and disappointed at the same time.



heh

heheh

HA

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Furious George (Aug 12, 2014)

Are you laughing at my recent triumph over the game?

Are you revelling in the knowledge that the worst is behind me and its all smooth sailing now?

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2014)

You got it, Pal.

There's a real handy NPC summon called Beatrice before you fight the Four Kings.  Make sure you summon her.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2014)

I believe in you george.

And yeah. Get Beatrice. She is vital.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 13, 2014)

Imma try it without Beatrice.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2014)

You gone learn why you don't solo Four Kings.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah yeah. .... Wish I could play it now but I have to go to the museum with my stupid girlfriend soon.  

----------- 

I must say that the general feeling of woe and dismay in this game is _perfecto_. Unlike Tomb Raider, the darkness of it all isn't just some flimsy layer because darkness is "in", but rather its a vital component of the gameplay, theme and plot and its magnificent. 

When there is music it never hits any high or hopeful notes. It just languishes in the atmosphere like a fog. 

Even when the sun is out it never brings any real light or feeling of warmth.

Most of the NPCS you meet are crazy, and the sane and positive ones often meet horrible ends.... I'm actually glad that I didn't do that Buckethead Sun Knight's (that's his proper name. Look it up) path right because, after all the time he spent with you, seeing him with the iconic helmet off and a Sunlight Maggot sucking at his brains... was a very powerful moment for me, to say the least.

Stay sexy, From Software.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2014)

YES!

Somebody gets it!  Thank you.

I was always disheartened to hear the game sold almost exclusively on its difficulty, especially when so much work went into the rest of the game.  The atmosphere is oppressive and pervasive, but as a strong component to the game's lore and gameplay, all of its art direction and story is tied into the feeling of hopelessness and madness.  It really feels like a society that has crumbled and that the warped remains of its citizens and the beasts that now inhabit it are there to to kill you, that the gods of this world have left the people behind.

The same goes for Demon's Souls, but in a wondrous way.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 13, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The same goes for Demon's Souls, but in a wondrous way.



I really wish that I had finished Demon's Souls before playing Dark. 

It feels superfluous to go back and play it now.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2014)

Do it.

Mechanically it feels rough (in some ways), but the art direction and atmosphere is _impeccable_.  Where Dark Souls is larger and more ambition, but unpolished and somewhat unfinished, Demon's Souls is shorter, smaller and more narrow in focus, it's got a very polished feel to it, nothing out of place or left in a hurried mess.  It helps to have played it first, but fighting the Tower Knight for the first time was an Orstein and Smough kind of feeling.

You also get to play in the Tower of Latria.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 13, 2014)

So many NPCs ends are truly quite tragic, even Solaire's good end is actually depressingly more woeful than his bad.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't know if my compute rjust really sucks balls or if I didn't do this DSfix right, but I'm only getting like 10 FPS on Dark Souls so I give up.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2014)

DSfix should pretty much just work right out of the box.

I'm assuming you have a decent rig, so I'm not sure what it could be.  I'd look into the DSfix threads on the main Dark Souls forum, since I think there were a few hiccups with it.  It's a pretty basic mod.


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2014)

Two-thirds of the way through the year and still not a single word on Telltale's Game of Thrones game which is still supposedly coming out this year.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 13, 2014)

Have we even heard anything new about their Borderlands game?


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't think anything new per se - some voice actor stuff and just some minor details such as the inclusion of "gunplay." But that's about normal for Telltale is a little bit of info.

Game of Thrones has literally nothing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 13, 2014)

There's already gameplay footage of the Borderlands game, iirc. What can they even do with a Game of Thrones game if they're not adapting the actual books?


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2014)

There's an entire history prior to the books to cover, there's undoubtedly things going on throughout the rest of the world not directly related to sister-fucking Lannisters and pride-riding Starks.

Though really the only indication given is that it was said (as it was licensed by HBO) that it will run concurrent to the TV series, so likely it'll be during the plot of the series and take place outside of what we know.

Other than that all we know is that GRRM's assistant is working with them on the game.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2014)

No I know that Borderlands has shown things, but they had that one with a targeted date of this summer which was my point.

You would think it would have a launch date by now if that was the case.


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2014)

Well Game of Thrones did technically have a launch date of just "2013."

And Summer is almost over, so when's Borderlands supposed to come out?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2014)

Telltale is kind of the worse though at that.

They never tell anyone something is coming out until the week it comes out.


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2014)

So very, very true.  Curse you, Telltale.


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2014)

I kept saying 2013, but I meant 2014.  I Keep forgetting what fucking year we're in.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2014)

Krory is caught in a timeloop.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 14, 2014)

Im so hyped about that Re Remake of Resident evil 1. Hope it sells good and finally make Capcom realize where their true fanbase lies.


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Im so hyped about that Re Remake of Resident evil 1. Hope it sells good and finally make Capcom realize *where their true fanbase lies*.



In the past?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2014)

All this saving for a PC and PS4 is making me hungry


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 14, 2014)

krory said:


> In the past?


were* sorry for the typo but yeah, i hope this sells good.
Maybe we can see remakes of RE 2 and 3 if this goes well or maybe the next RE in the series will have more Horror aspect in them. Im not saying they  should bring back the shitty controls but the atmosphere  that those game had which we loved.


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2014)

It was a joke, meaning fans are living in the past wanting what is archaic and out of date.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2014)

Just gonna put this right here:-


----------



## Furious George (Aug 15, 2014)

The Four Kings are fallen. 

Funnily enough, the Witch Beatrice didn't even help... she fell off the ledge and died I think.  Me and some user Phantom did all the real fighting. Cool boss, but a dead one.  

I am now on the threshold of the door behind the Lordvessel. 

Here goes nothing...


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2014)

>not JUST using Beatrice


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 15, 2014)

Lots of horror games coming out

REmake
Evil Within
Fatal frame
Silent Hills
Alien Isolation ( this game is legit, play that shit. Although it might get frustrating for some people if they cant put up with challenge/tension at all.)


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, Fatal Frame.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2014)

Siren: Blood Curse was solid.

Spirit Camera made me anger-doody in my pants.

Excited for the new one, though, since Fatal Frame is among the greats when it comes to Japanese horror, and they've been among my favorite games for a long time.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 15, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >not JUST using Beatrice



Whatever.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2014)

The Kiln is neato.

Possibly my favorite area in the whole game.


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2014)

I haaaaaated the first Siren game. Just not enjoyable at all to me.

And I'm sad because I know my computer will never be able to run RotTR and Dragon Age: Inquisition.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 15, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The Kiln is neato.
> 
> Possibly my favorite area in the whole game.



Fucker's got himself a firesword eh? I got one too.

No Phantoms for this turd. Its all me and my Fire Iato +10.


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2014)

Someone actually liked the storyline of Dead Island? Wut?


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2014)

>Dead Island 2 dev interview
>Talk extensively about the need for racial diversity in characters in video games
>Brag about how much effort went into making sure the zombies were of all genders and races
>Main characters are three white people and a black guy


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2014)

**Clamoring that racial diversity is super important in zombie games**

This is about as stupid as saying that Resident Evil 5 was racist for having infected black people in Africa.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 15, 2014)

Or that Resident Evil 4 was filled to the brim with Spania--

nvm, no one said much about that one....


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Clamoring that racial diversity is super important in zombie games**
> 
> This is about as stupid as saying that Resident Evil 5 was racist for having infected black people in Africa.



No one even asked for it, but Yager is treating it as super important, bragging about how they researched the population of Cali to get its diversity exactly right. I told everyone they were going to do shit like this but no one believed me.

And because it's Yager, publication s are already treating it highly - such as talking about how unique this one zombie is, a Suicider who runs up to you and explodes.

...same one that was in the first game and one of the most common monster types ever.


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2014)

Then again, can we REALLY trust Germans? I think we all learned a lesson or two from Wolfenstein.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 15, 2014)

Gerudo Valley or Song of Storms?























Midi 4 lyfe.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Or that Resident Evil 4 was filled to the brim with Spania--
> 
> nvm, no one said much about that one....



That's because the Spanish representation in Resident Evil 4 was one of the most faithful, most genuine depictions of the people belonging to the eastern side of the Iberian Peninsula.



Can you even imply that these characters employ some sort of artistic liberty for horror? Pitch fucking perfect. Now Resident Evil 5 is racist as fuck. African Black people...how dare ye, Capcom?!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2014)

That's because nobody cared about videogames until around the time RE 5 came out.

And by that, I mean, the people who don't play games, or only play games in order to find reasons to criticize or find superfluous ties to bigotry, were not interested in video games yet.


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2014)

> And by that, I mean, the people who don't play games, or only play games in order to find reasons to criticize or find superfluous ties to bigotry, were not interested in video games yet.



What about blaming the Columbine shooting on Doom and shit?


----------



## The World (Aug 15, 2014)

Furious George said:


> The Four Kings are fallen.
> 
> Funnily enough, the Witch Beatrice didn't even help... she fell off the ledge and died I think.  Me and some user Phantom did all the real fighting. Cool boss, but a dead one.
> 
> ...



I'm surprised you actually got a phantom for 4 Kings that place is sparse as fuck

Four Kings difficulty actually increases for every phantom you have helping you...........even Beatrice.

She is still a beast doe, well more like a glass cannon. Hits really hard but goes down fast


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2014)

That was conservative vitriol; the new vitriol comes almost exclusively in liberal flavor.

Videogames in the 90s and early 2000s just wen through their expected trial by fire, the same way Rock Music and Comics books did in the middle of the last century; if you want to stay relevant, you've got to whip up the middle class into a fervor over the latest media boogeyman.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 15, 2014)

krory said:


> Someone actually liked the storyline of Dead Island? Wut?


For the life of mine, I can't remember that game having a story. It was fun though.


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That's because nobody cared about videogames until around the time RE 5 came out.
> 
> And by that, I mean, the people who don't play games, or only play games in order to find reasons to criticize or find superfluous ties to bigotry, were not interested in video games yet.


It's so strange to remember that it wasn't even 10 years ago. Everything was so different. Gaming media were just about games, not social issues and clickbait. Gaming was big but not mainstream. Games didn't have the budgets of hollywood movies and equally high sales expectations. Microtransactions and f2p were terms that were basically not even coined yet. And nobody cared about games in "social media" or "smartphones" because neither existed yet.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah.

It was bound to happen; appropriation's a bitch.  

It's not like I don't have plenty of games to play, though, since I have a backlog and I keep buying MORE games.  Eventually I can just tune it out and focus on having fun.


----------



## The World (Aug 15, 2014)

Zaru said:


> For the life of mine, I can't remember that game having a story. It was fun though.
> 
> It's so strange to remember that it wasn't even 10 years ago. Everything was so different. Gaming media were just about games, *not social issues and clickbait*. Gaming was big but not mainstream. Games didn't have the budgets of hollywood movies and equally *high sales expectations*. Microtransactions and f2p were terms that were basically not even coined yet. And nobody cared about games in "social media" or "smartphones" because neither existed yet.



this


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2014)

Now if you don't want a game to challenge your sensibilities you can remove everything you find distasteful with a convenient $3.50 microtransaction. Make sure you like us on facebook to receive two extra lives.


----------



## The World (Aug 15, 2014)

And if you pre-order for 10 more bucks we can play the game for you and raise you to max level without you ever playing the game!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2014)

You know the medium is 'growing' up because we're beginning to see pimples and spotty facial hair of the 'art stage' of gaming.  It'll pass, eventually.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You know the medium is 'growing' up because we're beginning to see pimples and spotty facial hair of the 'art stage' of gaming.  It'll pass, eventually.



You can thank Braid for that.


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2014)

@Zaru - The story is a couple of stereotypes are magically immune to the zombie disease because of their convenient blood type and save the world but end up turning into zombies in the end anyway


----------



## Furious George (Aug 16, 2014)

Gwyn Lord of Cinder is fallen. Bitch-made friend. 

And than I got set on fire.

When I get to DS2 I'm playing as an archer.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 16, 2014)

Then you're not going to get far.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2014)

krory said:


> Then again, can we REALLY trust Germans? I think we all learned a lesson or two from Wolfenstein.



Im a german


----------



## Krory (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you for helping my point.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 16, 2014)

Lmao I knew you'd say that.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2014)

So I had a pretty hilarious conversation yesterday when I was at the gamestop with my two sisters that I think summarizes nintendo's image problem.

Sister 1 (Actually Game Savvy) *Is playing the demo of Mario Kart 8 on Wii u* - "So you know our brother is thinking about getting a Wii U"

Sister 2 (Not as Game-Savvy) *looks down at the system in confusion* - "So is it an upgrade for the Wii?"

Me - "No it's a new thing."

Sister 2 - *looks down at the system again still confused* - "So what part are you getting the tablet, or the console?"

Sister 1 - "It's not a Wii, its an entirely new system, it comes with both things."

Sister 2 - "Well that's a confusing name."

Me - "And now you can see why its not selling as much"


----------



## Krory (Aug 17, 2014)

And here I thought its problem was the lack of a selling point.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't know it was just kind of hilarious to me to just actually see proof of how bad that named screwed them over in real life.


----------



## Krory (Aug 17, 2014)

Welp, finished the stories for Murdered: Soul Suspect and Sleeping Dogs.

I think I'll move on to Betrayer next.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 17, 2014)

Platinum said:


> So I had a pretty hilarious conversation yesterday when I was at the gamestop with my two sisters that I think summarizes nintendo's image problem.
> 
> Sister 1 (Actually Game Savvy) *Is playing the demo of Mario Kart 8 on Wii u* - "So you know our brother is thinking about getting a Wii U"
> 
> ...



I simplified the whole thing, I was in a Fnac with my girlfriend looking for Layton x Phoenix Wright the other day and we passed by a WiiU. She plays PC but she's completely oblivious when it comes to consoles.

Me -"You know what that is?"

She - "Why? It's obvious."

Me- "Just humor me."

She - It's a new thing for the Wii."

Me - "Yes it is, baby, yes it is."


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2014)

Honestly the PS4 doesnt have anything appealing besides being the strongest console in a generation of mid tier level PC's

What it had was an extremely clear marketing and messaging campaign from the off set.

The Wii U with its weird ass name and its clumsy stumble out the gate + the delayed software + embroiled of negative pr = system selling worse than the gamecube cause that friend launched with a shit ton of momentum because the hardware was delayed a year rather than software. Lol. But it died quickly after those 2 years, PS2 was too stronk.

The complete opposite kinda happened with the 3DS, but Earthquake killed that thing's momentum and nintendo just went in " THROW ALL HANDS ON DECK AT THE 3DS" and that caused the beginning of the WIi U's software issues XD

They made some bad decisions with their expenses occurred of hardware production and that's been hurting their overall bottom line and they have yet to get all their pipeline fully structured for their iOS like development structure and the like.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 17, 2014)

Honestly, anyone buying a console within a year of release is buying on pure faith for the future or the typically pointless desire to play a particular early exclusive as soon as possible.
Ironically, we need people like that, because if nobody buys the console when it's a bad time to buy it, fewer games will be made for it. See WiiU and other unsuccessful consoles of the past.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 17, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I simplified the whole thing, I was in a Fnac with my girlfriend looking for Layton x Phoenix Wright the other day and we passed by a WiiU. She plays PC but she's completely oblivious when it comes to consoles.
> 
> Me -"You know what that is?"
> 
> ...



  

Poor Nintendo.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 17, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I simplified the whole thing, I was in a Fnac with my girlfriend looking for Layton x Phoenix Wright the other day and we passed by a WiiU. She plays PC but she's completely oblivious when it comes to consoles.
> 
> Me -"You know what that is?"
> 
> ...





That is the best!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2014)

Not to mention how Microsoft cant keep their shit straight either. But I applaud Spencer for trying his best to get ahead. But Microsoft has always been in the Console industry for all the wrong reasons. They chased Sony into it because they wanted to control the living room, to be the box that facilitated all your entertainment through one box. But in this day and age, where apple is in your pockets and in your living room via tablets, Microsoft has been screwed. It was always an outdated concept and Microsoft has always used shady tactics to get ahead of its competitors.Satya Nadell is killing off  all underperforming aspects of the company. We'll see what that means for the Xbox and the Surface Pro 3 sooner or later. Microsoft's trying hard to be hip and cool cause they dont want to get IBM'd but that might happen despite their best efforts. Through process of sheer irony. 

But yeah the PS4's the only console with a normal clearly understood name.The  market chose its Jack of All Trades,Master of None,machine.(though it has the most straightforward memory structure of all the next gen machines) 

The PS4 will for the foreseeable future, be the market leader with its own "kinect" in Morpheus, that may give it second life if it falters on hitting that 100 million units sold goal.(FYI Its tracking behind the Wii and PS2 when you add in full worldwide launches as well, PS2 launched in Japan first and came to NA a year later) But the future of consoles are suspect, most companies are moving to a games as service model rather than product offerings, like the rest of the world ( Microsoft Word for example) Consoles arent the best way to facilitate this, but its interesting to see if they will carve out their own niche or go the ways of arcades. 

They've survived this long by being unique pieces of equipment that during the 80's/90's could compete with the best of PC's, but now PC's outclass them on everything but 2 factors.  Convenience and development environment. (Hell Steambox still has to put windows on it to get most games available so the PC's arent suited for the most casual of casual consumers, but for any technically minded teenager, they can set it up like its a console. In development environment terms, most devs favor iOS to Android because it has a relatively set structure and its much easier to optimize for that lineup's product offering than the plethora of android devices that exist. The same thing applies to consoles. Plus developers can rely on consumers having a set piece of hardware and controls.But thats all consoles can offer. PC has mods, cheaper games, the works. But it comes with added complexity that most can deal with, although you can get screwed over if you go in willy nilly and get some crap parts.Consoles over time have for the most part, lost what makes them unique because they've moved to more standard tools and now they're just basically weaker PC's .X86 architecture and all. 

The Vita and the Wii U have both stumbled because they're too expensive for what they offer to the mass market consumer. But the manufactures can not price correct without seriously hurting their financials because the production costs for these machines are too great. ( this is why Sony made the Playstation TV, because their userbase just wants to play on the god damn TV after all. The Vita has been relegated to doing a crappy job of emulating the Wiii U Gamepad as described by Digital Foundry)Nintendo at least tries with the Wii U but Sony cant be assed to even put in notable effort for their mobile/handheld gaming offerings.They gave up on their Xperia Play Phone Line Up since it was doing terribly in the US(cause they couldnt get it in with any phone providers) but its done decently in Europe and Asia, and they effectively killed the Vita after their initial plan in 2012 didnt bear fruit.


----------



## Krory (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Aug 17, 2014)

Man, I was a Microbot back in the day but even I think this anti-Sony spiel is absolutely ridiculous - pretty obviously just anger at them not holding up to the Vita (though the PSP was arguably pretty damn strong in terms of support and had some great titles - still the only handheld I actually WANT just for one game). Sony's first-party exclusive market is pretty extraordinary - Nintendo easily relies on classics but Sony is managing to still put out new titles/IPs, such as Bloodborne.

What Sony has managed is pretty impressive. 

What _really_ makes your bias obvious is you're comparing Nintendo's *console* (Wii U) to Sony's *handheld* (the Vita).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2014)

I think you're looking for beef where no beef exists. This isnt IGN Krory, calm down.

Also what is wrong with comparing the Wii U and the Vita?

They're both companies secondary gaming platforms and they've both done terribly worldwide (Vita's the worst selling gaming platform of any 8th gen machine).

Hell you can start comparing the Xbox with them too if its sales cadence starts faltering as well. 

But that's Microsoft's only gaming platform.Besides Windows and whatever tablet games they're making now.. 

Sony started hauling ass with the PS3 around 2011 ( although there were a few duds in there like PSABR) and they successfully carried that momentum into the PS4.Good on them. Microsoft handed it to them on a silver platter( cause as far as they knew, they were doing the same thing (Sony Too™). Third parties have started running this industry from the last generation if you didnt werent paying attention. Sony and MS gave them too much leverage)

The people who hate on Sony are either A. People tired with their fanbase or  B.They dont like what the company does(this applies to most companies because they all have some shitty business practices)

Some flat out have a strong distaste for Sony because their executives are flippin' hilarious. Lmao if you payed attention to what Jack Trenton or Phil Harrison said this past generation you'd wonder what the fuck is going on in their heads. 

 If people hated Nintendo because Yamauchi was Steve Job's before Steve Job's was ever *born*, then Sony is Hubris Unmatched.
 Even at the PS3's nadir they stared it down with such a gleeful smirk and gave off nothing but the amusing facade of sheer and utter confidence . As the Japanese Daimyo of a Playing Card Company know as NotApple™ would say " We will either rise up to heaven or fall into the depths of hell" 



_resemble_

That's also why people like Shuhei Yoshida, because he doesnt do any of that shit.

But yeah, all company's share their tales of arrogance, they all believe in their products, to an irrational extent.


----------



## The World (Aug 17, 2014)

>back in the day

you mean a few months ago?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2014)

And Krory, baby, you gotta take off those hardcore western gamer goggles when you're talking business mate. (Seriously the PSP was an alright handheld, but again, most of the games that are worth it were japanese . Western games have always been better on consoles, same goes for sony exclusives, buying a handheld for them was always dumb. Look at the Vita. There's shit all worth in that department. The great Sony made games for the thing are all Japanese developed( like Gravity Rush). The only other one that isnt is tearaway. Uncharted was a nice showcase for the Vita's potential but it played like a tech demo.

Moving on,everybody makes new IP's. You can't survive in this business if you dont. Unless your Microsoft and you just pay out random developers.  Frankly,most companies arent making "new ip's"  they stick a new character/story in the same style of game.New Gameplay ideas and new implementation >  a new name for the same old shit. 

Look at Watch Dogs. Barebones hacking,Assassins Creed/Far Cry like structure of "Open World Collect-a-thon Bullshit to Distract you from Capturing all 3 Towers!!" The hacking its not an in depth element, just a tool to facilitate your pension for voyeurism.

Now look at Quantum Break. That looks like Alan Wake 2.0. Its an expansion of the ideas in that game taking part in a different section of the shared universe of that story. To me its new enough, but its about as much of a new IP as the Yoshi games are from Mario or Donkey Kong(but both have loads of spin offs with different gameplay structure, their name is just on the cover to sell the gameplay idea/world/concept)

People need to understand that this " new vs old ip" babble is meaningless if you actually look at what sells and what doesnt. Nintendo simply stopped making games that these older games crave. Sports games, grimdark fantasy and realistic action adventure games with gun's. Open World shenanigans, what have you. Older gamers are your early adopters.  So they talk a lot of shit online. This is your 18-35 male gamer,the ones most likely to adopt a console early. They have more disposable income than any other demographic of male gamer. 

Do you know why Nintendo is still around? Because they still make stuff that sells. Mario for instance. His games dont have problems selling anywhere from 10-36 million units. Smash Bros is another 10 million seller. Nintendo has a stable of these and that is what keeps them alive.  Nintendo primarily targets everyone else more than the 18-35 year old male gamer, but there is a shitload more competition in this space. You have mobile, micro consoles and F2P PC games targeting woman and children.Women basically control the finances in most households.Nintendo cops a lot of shit because they like to stick an old name on a new concept. But shit man at least its something new XD. (Fanbase doesnt always appreciate that though, Paper Mario Sticker Star and StarFox Adventures come to mind)

And they do build new worlds as well like Splatoon,Code Name Steam ,Disaster Day of Crisis,and finally getting Tetsuya Takahashi the full budget & support necessary to make the RPG's that Monolith Soft has always wanted to make + funding third party developers like Platinum Games, MistWalker,Ganbarion andValhalla Game Studio's.

But man, you're kidding yourself if you dont think Sony would kill to have a stable of IP as iconic as Nintendo's. 

Nintendo's noteworthy " hardcore: IP get a shitload more acclaim and talk online, but they never really sell that much. Zelda regularly sells between 3-5 million units. Metroid sells around 2 million at its height worldwide. Shit I think Starfox 64 outsold them both due to being packed in with the rumble pack.(got like 6 million units sold or something from that lol)

When people talk about "nintendo nostalgia" that's what most people are referring to. Their hardcore IP. Which ironically, have never sold that much. Nintendo's had more success with women and their children than they've had with "hardcore gamers".

But its important that Nintendo makes these games because it keeps them relevant in online conversation while their REAL breadwinners make them money hand over fist. Nintendo's just had alot of that stolen by declining interest in their software and the rise of mobile development which has left the 3DS with less games overall compared to the monster that was the fucking DS. They need to get back a bulk of that support if they want their next handheld to do better than the 3DS has done ( which is tracking more or less with the gameboy advance, so it'll sell probably ell around 10 million more than the PSP did worldwide). But some folks will be always be satisfied with the phone/tablet they own already to buy a gaming handheld. So overall they have a smaller slice of the market  to work with and development costs that are getting higher so they've been forced to diversify their product offering so they have more pillars of income.

Consoles will have to worry about this too as mobile and PC tech continues to evolve. Perhaps VR will save them from irrelevancy who knows. We might all go streaming boxes otherwise. But overall, development is far more centered on the mobile's and that is pretty much hurting the business of everything else in the gaming industry. Which is hastening the move to software as a service. I just hope in the future we still have software as a product as well. No matter ow diminished or niche its presence may be.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2014)

No I just talk alot about the future of gaming alot because its in my vested interest to analyze why these companies have failed or succeeded in this business.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 17, 2014)

> Also what is wrong with comparing the Wii U and the Vita?
> 
> They're both companies secondary gaming platforms



Are they? I mean I know the 3DS is doing much better than the Wii U but I was under the impression Wii U was their main platform. 

Regardless, I do think they ought not be compared. The 3DS competes with the Vita (well, it should but it's steamrolling it). Whereas the Wii U is meant to compete with the PS4 and XB1.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 17, 2014)

The only similarity between the two is their shaky starts in their respective.

They are both aiming for entirely different markets, have different kinds of install bases and have _wildly_ plans for the future, not to mention the biggest difference being a handheld plan vs a home console plan, regardless of how they may seem similar... even if they don't really seem that similar to me.


----------



## Krory (Aug 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> No I just talk alot about the future of gaming alot because its in my vested interest to analyze why these companies have failed or succeeded in this business.



I look forward to your failures because you have about as firm a grasp on the gaming industry as Square Enix does on logical and realistic sales numbers, or Capcom on intelligent business strategy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2014)

XD 

What are you salty for? Limited perspective's no good mate. Take care of that complex man.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The only similarity between the two is their shaky starts in their respective.
> 
> They are both aiming for entirely different markets, have different kinds of install bases and have _wildly_ plans for the future, not to mention the biggest difference being a handheld plan vs a home console plan, regardless of how they may seem similar... even if they don't really seem that similar to me.



Nintendo's handheld and console plans arent too different in terms of approach.
They design the thing in japan to what they assume would fit the needs of the japanese populace. For them, things that worked in japan have usually done well outside of japan to some extent. The Wii for instance.

This has worked well for them up until this generation because western 3rd party software has become the market leader and the Wii U's not getting that software.

But their game plan for the most part is rather similar. 3DS had a little fall from an earthquake? THROW MARIO KART AND 3D LAND AT IT. Course corrected with that one two punch that lead into resident evil, kid icarus and fire emblem( and luigi's mansion.  The Wii U has yet to course correct itself, we'll see how Smash + Amiibo pushes it baseline (hopefully past GCN and n64 levels. 2015 will probably be the Wii U's best year software wise)

Sony too. They tried the same thing the Vita did with the PS4. The PS4 was successful because its catering properly to its main demographic and it actually exists.  The Vita's aimed at teenagers and that's all it can sell itself to. Most of them are too busy with their phones or playing on a console. And most of them would rather play those games on a console.  Lots of people play their handhelds at home lying in bed 

These systems are too expensive and they dont have the proper development support. That's all there is to it. The Vita costs nearly as much as a PS3 and the Wii U is the most expensive console Nintendo has ever produced.

Indies love working on both of them too.  Hell I use my Wii U in bed all the time like most people use their vita's.  You go on the internet with it, use it to control the TV(I wonder if they'll let you control the PS4 with the Vita), play indie games/Virtual console in bed, ect.

Their fate is undeniably similar despite the differences in what they are and who they were designed for

One for "teh hurdcore gamer" that ended up as animefaggots plaything and the other as the "device mom wouldnt mind you having in the living room" that found little audience besides hardcore Nintendo/PC gamers and their children.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 17, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Are they? I mean I know the 3DS is doing much better than the Wii U but I was under the impression Wii U was their main platform.
> 
> Regardless, I do think they ought not be compared. The 3DS competes with the Vita (well, it should but it's steamrolling it). Whereas the Wii U is meant to compete with the PS4 and XB1.



No. Western fans probably think so, but Nintendo's always been about handhelds. 

They dabbled in the arcade business and that's why they made the NES but their main breadwinners have always been their handhelds throughout any generation. They usually release their handhelds before any console as well. 

Thats why they get compared to apple alot ( besides the similarities ) these company's both focus on mobile software but have at home platforms.

Their primary focus has always been on their handheld devices.  Nintendo with the game and watch that lead to the gameboy and apple with the ipod(ah the fated MP3 battle that was the beginning of all Sony Corporations issues)  that lead to the Iphone.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

Anybody mind TL;DRing what Nightrazr's on about now?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 18, 2014)

Nintendo's focus isn't consoles so it's totally fine that they're fucking that one up.

Or something.

Japan's gaming market is just a shell of its former glory anyway. Traditional gaming is slowly dying to whatever new technological trends are being shat on a yearly basis. If not mobile gaming, some other crap will pop up. 

And people wonder why Japanese devs either go mobile or want to appeal to the western market as much as possible. They're merely trying to adapt.


----------



## Krory (Aug 18, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Anybody mind TL;DRing what Nightrazr's on about now?



Sony is a failure of a company


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo's focus isn't consoles so it's totally fine that they're fucking that one up.
> 
> Or something.
> 
> ...



HD era killed modern gaming

Mobile games are inexpensive to make and easy to sell

ALL GAMING MOVE BACK TO DA PC MUSTARD RACE UNFFF



*Spoiler*: __ 



but not really doe


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2014)

I also blame the COD and GTA's of the world

big business suits who only care games that sell a billion copies and not making a creative developer's work come to fruition.


----------



## teddy (Aug 18, 2014)

You laying out the first roughdraft for your book, razr? this might be the arcade, but everyone still have lives to attend to. try making your points more concise


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh, so just his regular bellyaching huh?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Oh, so just his regular bellyaching huh?



Death didnt read my post so, if you really have to know I'll just make a bullet point list for you

(I made a comparison between the Wii U and the Vita , so apparently that translates to me saying the Wii U failing is okay? Come on people, read god dammit XD)
(And frankly none of these companies are in an "okay" standpoint because all of their revenue sources are shrinking, Nintendo included so they need to diversify and make necessary changes if they want to survive.)

TLDR: Games are becoming service based platforms and companies who's major source of income(supporting their current size) is selling games as a product will be in trouble if they dont make the necessary changes now. Otherwise they're going to get screwed over by the consumer market.  Games as a product is becoming more of a niche thing and I feel that consoles are going to go that route too. Their overall growth is shrinking, it like the 90's with arcades all over again. 



? said:


> You laying out the first roughdraft for your book, razr? this might be the arcade, but everyone still have lives to attend to. try making your points more concise



Sorry about that. Krory cant read so I decided to overload him with the facts of life and the rules of nature instead


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2014)

Come on fellas, it ain't open season on Razr.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2014)

krory said:


> Sony is a failure of a company



Not really. Their former management(2000's era) just put them in a really bad hole financially because they took Apple a little too lightly and Sony stupidly fired their engineer's ( who went to go and work at Samsung) because they wanted "fresh blood" to invigorate their company. Samsung took these employees and basically turned the TV market into an unprofitable scene since they subsidized the whole market. Sony made several fatal errors while their executives believed them to be on the top of the world in the late 90's and these delusions permeated throughout the whole of the company.You can read about it here.


In simple gaming terms, Sony as a whole pulled a PS3 in the early 2000's. but they have yet to find their PS4 in areas outside of gaming. They have a12 billion dollar deficit(money they owe) but they only carry around 8 billion yen ( but they own a shitload of assets) What's keeping sony afloat right now is their insurance division and music. Every other part of sony is pulling in massive losses. Playstation is breaking even.  They lost a lot of money last year.Kaz Hirai is trying to get their asses out of this situation by consolidating their product offering and employment numbers. He's modeling the new Sony after Koninklijke Philips. ( Yes the guys who made the CD-i)


My post is basically just: * Krory, stop Phil Fishing the Arcade Convo Thread with your nonsense!! 
*

He cant seem to separate his internet defense force/gamer goggles from business/infrastructure talk.

Meanwhile I talk about why the video game industry ( Sony, Microsoft,Nintendo, Mobile, PC) are in the positions they are in now, how they got into the industry and where they may go in the future, and what they need to do if they want to survive/ preserve their current company culture. 

I also made a post above that explains why half of the internet hates Sony (and the other console manufactures) (because Krory cant stop talking about Sony for some reason, he thinks everyone's out to get Sony)


----------



## Krory (Aug 18, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Come on fellas, it ain't open season on Razr.



Then tell him to stop pitching "Razr Season" signs everywhere.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2014)

Dude,you really gotta stop searching for beef where none exists.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMwhl4IrPNc[/youtube]


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 18, 2014)

Defeating heart of the swarm campaign on brutal.

Will be ready to rumble on multiplayer soon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2014)

So whats your favorite RTS Tachi?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 18, 2014)

The World said:


> HD era killed modern gaming
> 
> Mobile games are inexpensive to make and easy to sell



Sad but true. At least creative gaming.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 18, 2014)

I thought once I beat DS1 I could finally start playing DKC: Tropical Freeze again but New Game+... she calls me.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2014)

This is where the true Dark Souls begins.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sad but true. At least creative gaming.



Its not just mobile games. Everyone's chasing that Dota/LOL money too.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sad but true. At least creative gaming.





Just because mobile gaming is a bloated piece of garbage and the AAA industry is churning out sequels to the same old franchises every year doesn't mean creative gaming is dead.

We are smack in the middle of an indie renaissance. I have played a lot of amazingly creative, beautiful video games - the likes of which I never witnessed growing up. Not to mention the fucking nostalgia train: we are being catered and treated to delightful homages to the best games of our childhood all the time now. Choo choo, motherfuckers.

It's not all bad.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> My post is basically just: * Krory, stop Phil Fishing the Arcade Convo Thread with your nonsense!!
> *



Speaking of Phil Fish



> “Seriously, shut the f*** up about Fez 2. never going to happen. you don't deserve it,” the designer tweeted.



What a fucking smuck 

You don't *deserve* my game; fuck you dude. How far up your own asshole can you get?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2014)

Phil Fish is the literal embodiment of everything that is currently wrong and can become very, very much more wrong with the Indie Gaming scene I'm glad he's an internet pariah, and he deserves every little shrapnel of flak he gets on gaming sites, twitter, facebook and anywhere else.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2014)

Phil Fish is such a fucking jackass


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2014)

Phil Fish hates the gamers and those people with anime Icons. He calls them all cowards for attacking Zoe Quinn lol.

Oh and he cant seem to stop talking about ferguson.

His twitter is hilarious.

I wanna see a Kamiya vs Fish fight but Kamiya will just say " TAKE YOUR FUCKING ARGUMENT ELSEWHERE!!YOU MOTHERFUCKING INSECTS"


He also blocked me cause I asked him if he was ever gonna make something other than Fez 2


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2014)

What's the best is all these people coming to is aid, as if he literally did not say 'suck on my dick. choke on it.'   He's a virulent little shit riding on the coattails of his own already nearly forgotten success and has some of the WORST opinions on video games I've ever seen and.. grblrblle


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2014)

Honestly, I really liked Fez, its a brilliant little game, but Fish is such a god damn woobie lol. He's like one of those people who snapped back in highschool and walk with crick in their necks. 

Shit happens to people, but they can still do good things if they can get out of their own ass holes for a bit.

Most people have bad opinions anyway, spend some time on the internet and you'll notice that real quick lmao.

Ah well, people believe in their own schtick too much. That's why Im arguing with Krory over there. EAST VS WEST LESSGOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2014)

Fish spiraled out of fucking control. The dude is a complete hypocrite, too: dishes out but can't take it.

Seriously, Fish is a manchild.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2014)

Ha.... The Kill La Kill Skin is the only "interlude" style skin that doesnt have both sides of the page taken up by the vertical banner Ads XD

I can navigate finally!!

What happened to the other skins tho?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 18, 2014)

He seriously told people shut the fuck up for so enjoying his world that they want him to continue it? 

Now I'm not even going to play Fez.

 Its takes an extraordinary kind of asshole to make me this legitimately upset, but fuck... there are people out there who would murder for his success. Not enough dicks in the world for him to eat.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2014)

Textbook narcissist.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 18, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Ha.... The Kill La Kill Skin is the only "interlude" style skin that doesnt have both sides of the page taken up by the vertical banner Ads XD
> 
> I can navigate finally!!
> 
> What happened to the other skins tho?



Mate, get adblock.

Though I do apologize for the shittiness of our site these days


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 18, 2014)

Furious George said:


> He seriously told people shut the fuck up for so enjoying his world that they want him to continue it?
> 
> Now I'm not even going to play Fez.
> 
> Its takes an extraordinary kind of asshole to make me this legitimately upset, but fuck... there are people out there who would murder for his success. Not enough dicks in the world for him to eat.



He got lucky once with Fez and has proceeded to make himself a literal joke on the internet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2014)

You should play fez George. Its pretty damn unique and interesting game

Dont give him any money tho, play a friends copy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2014)

Well its been real. I  like you all. 

Enjoy your games. Im gonna go and collect everything I can starting now and enjoy every last bit of it.

Console are going the way of arcades if VR doesnt reverse the trend of contracting markets and  mobiles taking development resources away from everything else

;_;


----------



## Furious George (Aug 18, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You should play fez George. Its pretty damn unique and interesting game
> 
> Dont give him any money tho, play a friends copy.



No no no, you misunderstand. This isn't about not supporting the guy financially. Its more spiritual than that and shit.

I think Itagaki is a silly little shit who in bitterness mouths off to his betters... I would play and buy his games.

I think David Jaffe is a sad man who has far too nuch to say and every ounce of it is stupid... I would play and buy his games.

I think Peter Molyneux is a funny little twat who is so used to inhaling his own farts that our air would probably kill him... I would play and buy his games. 

This is because I can seperate delusion, ego and idiocy from the work that it produces... but I can't seperate *ungratefulness* from the work.

This child is ungrateful. Its disgusting.

He bites the hand that made him matter and I want nothing to do with his artistic vision. I'd feel polluted.

He is toxic.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 18, 2014)

I see what you mean.

The guy says alot of shit, cause he's yelling at nearly everyone all the time lol.

To me its all lost in the maelstrom of crazy he's become XD

I bet he started that Mom's against gaming twitter account, which hilariously exposes the shit people say on twitter and do to others. 

Kinda makes me sick this hobby of ours has gotten this prolific XD
Well, books are no where near as expensive to write and make as games are....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 18, 2014)

I sincerely can't process the mental works of the pissy little malcontent hipster fuck that made something as cuddly and charming as Fez. I think it's a genuinely good game.

Not that I ever gave him a dime. Or think he deserves half of the success he had with the thing. I'm not gonna miss Fez 2. I doubt he was gonna strike oil twice anyway.


----------



## Krory (Aug 18, 2014)

On the topic of asshole faces of the video game business, part of me likes to believe that "Cliffy B" was just some sort of character that Epic Games paid for.


----------



## Krory (Aug 18, 2014)

I mean, we're talking about the guy that denounced PC gaming, that denounced shooters in general after Gears of War, blah blah blah about mobile gaming becoming the main focus of the gaming community - all things the CEO/President/whatnot of Epic games also iterated.

But then we get people start leaving the company - first the bosses of People Can Fly after they're forced to shut down work on Bulletstorm 2 to make a half-assed Gears of War spin-off that *nobody* wanted.

Rod Fergusson leaves around the same time and instead goes to a more inspired company - Irrational Games with Ken Levine. After BioShock Infinite, Epic Games sells their rights to the Gears of War title to Microsoft and what happens? Fergusson leaves Irrational after completion (and before their employee cut) to join Microsoft back on the title.

And most telling, Cliff quits Epic Games claiming he is retiring from gaming forever... then shortly after he announces he's making the very same type of game that Epic employees frequently denounced - a free to play first-person arena shooter (and furthermore, its as an indie developer company founded with the key individual he worked on his classics - Jazz Jackrabbit - with, and even named the company and created its icon out of his early inspiration, Miyamoto).

And not long after this, Epic announces their Unreal 4 product - something that was clearly in response as when it was announced, there was virtually nothing to show on it.

It's pretty clear that, like the people of PCF and Fergusson, Cliff got tired of having to parade around on shit he didn't believe for money and selling his soul out and actually did something about it - the others just had more integrity than him.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2014)

This company's about to go bankrupt and this is all they have to say Furious George


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> This company's about to go bankrupt and this is all they have to say Furious George



*Reads*
*Squints*
*Sucks in air through teeth*

I... can't... disagree with this 100%....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2014)

Neither can I. They are right for the most part.

But they need a reality check because at the end of the day, there's so many games on Steam, at such a wide variety of prices, that your game has to be something special and have a name/marketing appeal to stand out. It also has to be really fucking good.

If you make an "okay" game and put it on the store, dont contribute to the race to the bottom by discounting your game to being almost worth nothing. Its simple. dont put out "budget" games where everything about it feels it was developed with that in mind. You can develop a game on a budget, but it doesnt feel like a budget game. Shovel Knight and Scram kitty on the Wii U come to mind.

Most Western games developed on a handheld end up feeling that way to me in all honestly lol.

If you're an indie you need to put every single fucking bit of yourself into a game and put it on the store and price that friend as high as its really worth in comparison to the rest of the market and what people can buy an you keep that shit there as long as it sells steadily and you get by as best you can till you can put out another game, rinse and repeat.

Its a hard lesson but indies have to learn this. Its rough and really fucking hard to do, but frankly that's the only way you're gonna make it. If you have to live like a starving artist to do it, then so be it. Its kinda what we sign up for in independent game development.

You have the freedom that comes with it, but you're responsible for development, music, marketing, public relations, licensing/rating, and every other quirk that comes associated with the job.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2014)

Heh, heh, yeah. That's one of the reasons I can't disagree "100%". I can manage a good 10, maybe 18%, though.

Also, another part I didn't really like was the Phil Fish segment (the first part anyway). Fish doesn't get shat on because he speaks his mind, Fish gets shat on because he's a big, floppy, VD-laced wiener _when_ speaking his mind. People always equate poor delivery like his with "just being honest" or "not sugarcoating it", but I never really got how committing to the arduous task of "not being an asshole" somehow became the exact opposite of those phrases. Doesn't seem like it's really difficult to me, but then again, I guess that's why I'm not successful? *shrugs*

Eh, at the end of the day, his poor delivery does get him talked about, though. Case in point: this post. Further proof: the posts above.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2014)

His delivery is poor because he doesnt think, he just does.

And most people think and do bad things.


----------



## Simon (Aug 19, 2014)

Whether he's a complete piece of shit or not, I'm glad he's actually working on something that's not Fez 2.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> He calls them all cowards for attacking Zoe Quinn lol.



I kinda shake my head at how people are spamming that story all over the place (particularly 4chan)

So what if some mentally ill slut fucked some germ jernalists for better press about her game
They're parading the story around like it's Hitler's resurrection


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2014)

Lol these posts


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2014)

>NeoGAF

lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2014)

Aint that the god damn truth 


Neogaf is a hilarious place


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2014)

This is still sad to read


----------



## Naruto (Aug 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> This company's about to go bankrupt and this is all they have to say Furious George



This little rant really implodes on itself halfway through when they start making blanket statements about their customer base - because we're all horrible people, apparently, and negative feedback isn't inherently skewed. Customers will complain more often than they will praise because if something doesn't work then there's a pressing need to see it fixed, whereas if something works they will be playing your fucking game. I'd argue the vast majority of gamers, much like any other type of customer, are normal people with reasonable expectations and reactions.

The internet is simply too vast and those skewed numbers might seem like _everyone that ever was_ - but they aren't. And if you want to have the freedom to be honest and speak your mind, then be prepared to be scrutinized by people who enjoy the same freedom you do.

I do sympathize with Phil Fish on SOME level because he clearly bit off more than he could chew and few people truly deserve the massive amounts of vitriol he was exposed to. Being on the receiving end of The Internet is horrifying and an experience I don't wish on a whole lot of people.

But when you say things like:



> When he walks into the restaurant where you pitifully scrub the floor like a servile wretch in order to pay for DLC in DOTA2, you?ll call him sir.



(dota 2 has no dlc btw)

And you're offending the entirety of your target demographic, with clear intent, how can you be surprised if the response is negative? It's a self-fulfilling prophecy. You create a strawman to rip into and then grant it the gift of life. You made your own fucking Frankenstein.

You can be honest without being a fucking five year old. If we, average people, can function in society without telling everyone around us to fuck off every time we're inconvenienced, then surely you can express your feelings in a way that does not rouse the ire of the internet.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I kinda shake my head at how people are spamming that story all over the place (particularly 4chan)
> 
> So what if some mentally ill slut fucked some germ jernalists for better press about her game
> They're parading the story around like it's Hitler's resurrection



She is trying to play victim card and aggressively shutting down info before it gets out, also she doxed some company that made video games for charity, the company was taking idea's pitched from women, how ever since she would only get 8% of the profits, she called it oppressive , doxed them and sent twitter/tumblr after them.

Basically, people are making a big deal out of this in hope it can clean up video game journalism, which is less credible then fox news at the moment.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 19, 2014)

Though what I do is on an infinitesimally smaller scale, I will make the analogy anyway:

Saying _"you don't deserve my game" _or _"you're worthless"_ to the entire gaming community would be like me referring to the entire members of this forum as whiny and ungrateful because my little ego couldn't handle the fact that most of the time people come to me is because they need a problem solved or they're unhappy with something I've done.

People don't come to NF to please me, they come here to talk to their friends about whatever interests they have in common. If things are running smoothly, of course nobody is going to leave me nice warm messages - they have more important things to do with their day, as do I.

And if I ever say or do some extremely dumb shit here I expect people will riot 

Wouldn't be the first time


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2014)

If anyone cares, several sites have removed articles about Zoe and one site was taken completely off the map. Apparently Zoe is in the process of trying to get the info removed from archives.org.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I kinda shake my head at how people are spamming that story all over the place (particularly 4chan)
> 
> *So what if some mentally ill slut fucked some germ jernalists for better press about her game*
> They're parading the story around like it's Hitler's resurrection



Great, now you went and made me read it. And I browse /v/ constantly, never saw any threads talking about it.

That said, the story is HILARIOUS. Holy shit, couch casting of video games. Like something out of a shitty TV drama. I can't blame the guy for acting like his relationship was the biggest bomb since Hiroshima but he should have dropped that shit the SECOND he even got a mere glimpse of what a complete trainwreck that chick was, so he also brought it upon himself. Can't say I could sympathize with him much after starting to read the second half of what's sure to become his 600 page love bibliography only to read "BUT GUYS, TL;DR IS COMING, I SWEAR. BUT FIRST, LET ME COUNT THE WAYS MY FEELINGS WERE HURT". I was losing interest fast.

He put his dick in crazy. Never put your dick in crazy. 

And the punchline of this entire amazing joke is that some of the people who ended taking turns on this slut turned out to be staff of that self centered bunch of pretentious pissants of gawker social media that love say how the average gamer are bad people for liking to play with chicks in skimpy clothing. Keep doing your thing, Kotaku.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2014)

God damn, how did I miss this? This bitch is actively trying to delete the INTERNET to stifle this shit. She's even trying to remove deleted articles at fucking articles.org

She's completely insane, this is absolutely hilarious.

I just like seeing gaming journalism burn, this is just change.

Edit:


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2014)

This has been quite the ride, its something when you see leddit and /v/ on the same page, on one thread alone on leddit over 900 comments were deleted.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2014)

Damn straight naruto. ( Btw I got my console back,will add you in a slice)

But I have got to say this shit right here is some of the most hilarious crap I've ever read 

 ( go to the TLDR of TLDRs)

This inspired 4chan to crack her crown jeweled accounts lmao (for being a "supposed manipulative slut" with more layers than The Wonderful 101's combat system ayy)



TopLel, who does she think she is? The US Government? Yeah everyone uses the word "terrorist" FAR too loosely these days.



and summed up in video for nicely for everyone.

I havent watched any of this mess XD

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hahahahahahaha I got ninja'd so badly on this

Seriously though watch the video if you're interested. I feel bad for the dude. Like Death said, never put your dick in crazy XD. 


Hahahahahahaha I got ninja'd so fucking hard on this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2014)

Just when I thought gaming journalism couldn't get any lower, they end up buying a giant drill from the Russians and try to get to the core of the fucking earth.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 19, 2014)

I feel so sorry for the chick's boyfriend and joshua's wife 

And to be honest, as much as I despise this chick, this shouldn't be gaming news. "Game journalism" is a fucking circus.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I feel so sorry for the chick's boyfriend and joshua's wife
> 
> And to be honest, as much as I despise this chick, this shouldn't be gaming news. "Game journalism" is a fucking circus.



I don't know about that, trading sex for good publicity is pretty news worthy, it paints how very poor the state of "gaming journalism" is. However, her crusade to completely cover everything up and fake doxing herself, this has escalated into something else.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 19, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I don't know about that, trading sex for good publicity is pretty news worthy, it paints how very poor the state of "gaming journalism" is. However, her crusade to completely cover everything up and fake doxing herself, this has escalated into something else.



Kotaku & friends are 90% clickbait to begin with, this is just giving them more publicity.

I honestly don't know what I can do as a consumer to improve the state of things


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2014)

What the fuck is wizardchan?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Kotaku & friends are 90% clickbait to begin with, this is just giving them more publicity.
> 
> I honestly don't know what I can do as a consumer to improve the state of things



Who is using Kotaku? Most of the shit is erupting on /v/ right now, most other sites have been censored or completely taken down.

No idea how this will end up, but hopefully it ends up for the better.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> What the fuck is wizardchan?



Apparently a image board filled with a bunch of Disney fanatics, Zoe started somekind of drama with them making herself to be a victim again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2014)

A Wizard on the internet means that you're a 30 year old and up virgin. So I'm assuming that's yet another clone of 4chan with a more specific niche (and hilarious) purpose.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh.

What if your an asexual observer with no penis. Does that make you a wizard?

Or do they have a board from WatchMen-Chan's?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh wow, a guy I knew got sexually harassed by her. God damn I wasnt paying attention


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh god, 



Over 3000+ comments have been deleted.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _haha_


----------



## Simon (Aug 19, 2014)

If all this is coming from /v/ i'm not taking it seriously. What a fucking joke.

 Feel bad for Patrick Klepek being mention and accused of cheating on his new wife.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 19, 2014)

Its not coming from V tho

/v just jumped on the bandwagon because Quinn pissed her off


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2014)

Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: _haha_



LOL.

They actually printed this?



Simon said:


> If all this is coming from /v/ i'm not taking it seriously. What a fucking joke.
> 
> Feel bad for Patrick Klepek being mention and accused of cheating on his new wife.



Considering the wife is tweeting about her cheating husband, you're not giving /v/ enough credit. They're not creating the news, they're reacting to the news. Just like the entire gaming portion of the internet, really.


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't see anything

you mean this?



There's also this gem


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2014)

So whose dick did she suck now?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 19, 2014)

krory said:


> So whose dick did she suck now?



At the current pacing? Probably yours.


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2014)

Even I'm not _that_ desperate.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 19, 2014)

>Crown of the Sunken King is poison land

God fucking damnit.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

krory said:


> Even I'm not _that_ desperate.



We all know that's not true, krory


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

I'd prefer to not get herpes from a scarecrow in a wig, thx.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2014)

SEASON 2 FINALE OF WALKING DEAD COMING OUT AUGUST 26TH


----------



## Simon (Aug 21, 2014)

The DS2 DLC worth it?

[YOUTUBE]udV3r3b0YFw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 21, 2014)

Depends on how much you liked Dark Souls 2.

I'm liking the level design, but if you weren't too keen on the original game, it's still the same game.  You'd get the most bang for your buck with the season pass, though.


----------



## Krory (Aug 21, 2014)

No demo for Dragon Age: Inquisition so I have not a clue what to do.  Guess just get it for 360 to be safe.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2014)

Snippet from Eurogamer 



> It's been a fantastic year for Sony and the PlayStation 4, with a whopping 10m consoles sold. But there have been bumps along the road.
> 
> The Last Guardian remains missing in action years after it was announced. It's been in development for so long it's becoming a bit of a running joke.
> 
> ...



~Nyahahahahahaha~ 
Ahh, Yoshida's a great guy isnt he?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 22, 2014)

Hahaha, they have no fucking idea why the console sold as much as it did. That's just goofy.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2014)

South Park was wrong!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2014)

btw that poll has been bugging me for a while..

It says that I have already voted but I don't see my name there..



> 12hadoooo0, Agmaster, Axl Low, Bender, Burke, Byakuya, Castiel, creative, Darth, Death-kun, Dokiz1, Dr. Boskov Krevorkian, Esura, First Tsurugi, FitzChivalry, Golden Circle, Gowi, Headless, Hunted by sister, illmatic, Jade, Kaitou, Le M?le Dominant, Lord Yu, Nan Desu Ka, Naruto, Nmaster64, Roƅ, Shirker, St NightRazr, The Max, The Pink Ninja, The World, Unlosing Ranger, Velocity, VoodooKnight, Whip Whirlwind, Wizard, Yagura


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 22, 2014)

SEGA GETS SHIT DONE!


[Retribution] Open Beta Update 08/21/14

Posted in General by Gorb on August 22nd, 2014

Bit slow on getting this one up, sorry!

UPDATE: 8/21/2014 4:00pm PST

Size: unknown

Updated Builds:

    3.19.1.10204 Dawn of War 2 Retribution

Specific Bug Fixes:

    Army experience is no longer set to zero for beta users.  Players will retain their army experience/level from the live game over to the open beta version.
    Deploy button will now work during co-op campaign if a user cancels countdown.
    Progression blocker fixed where hero’s health could not be upgraded due to not enough resources.
    Progression blocker: Unit can now be recruited/produced on first mission from HQ in Co-op.
    Player statistics can be viewed for AI when loading a replay.
    Statistics are now updated with correct info.
    Game Crash on the campaign screen after completing a co-op campaign is fixed.
    Various Server Exceptions corrected.
    Adjustments to Last Standalone.
    MOD Players with mods can no longer attempt to join a game where the mod version is different  (NB: if players of different builds or mods play in the same multiplayer match, a sync error will occur.  This fix will prevent a sync error from occuring).

Permalink | No comments ?
[Dawn of War] Patch Note Update 08/12/2014

Posted in Dawn of War, General, Relic, SEGA by Gorb on August 12th, 2014

UPDATE: 8/12/2014 11:25am PST

Size: unknown; haven’t received the update yet.

Updated Builds:

    -196562  ::  Game of the Year Edition
    -196562  ::  Winter Assault
    -196560  ::  Dark Crusade
    -433  ::  Soulstorm



1. Crash Bug Fixes:

Various high frequency bug crashes were corrected which included fixes for:

    leak in DX9 shader
    CRC causing out of memory
    null pointer exceptions
    server exceptions

2. Corrected issue that some modifications had with UI icons missing.

3. Corrected issue where the game continued to play after a match was complete.  Similar issue with Observer mode corrected.

4. Corrected issue with Dark Crusade not installing VCRedist for new installs.

5. Corrected issue where Automatch would not start for some players.

Permalink | No comments ?
[Dawn of War II] Open Beta Update 08/11/2014 and Retribution Open Beta

Posted in General by Gorb on August 12th, 2014

Retribution Open Beta:

Steam Link





UPDATE: 8/11/2014 1:10pm PST

Size: unknown (didn’t make a note of it!)

Updated Builds:

    2.6.0.10197  Dawn of War
    2.6.0.10197  Dawn of War 2 Chaos Rising



1. Crash Bug Fixes:

    Various high frequency bug crashes were corrected.
    Game Hang after campaign coop completion screen in Chaos Rising.


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2014)

Khris said:


> btw that poll has been bugging me for a while..
> 
> It says that I have already voted but I don't see my name there..





> Awesome, Byakuya, Byrd, CainTrain, Darth, Dokiz1, FitzChivalry, Gene, Godot, Golden Circle, Gowi, Hatifnatten, Hossaim, Jon Snow, Kaitou, Khris, Kurokami Medaka, Kyokkai, Lord Yu, Memos, Nan Desu Ka, Navy Scribe, NobodyMan, Normality, Shuntensatsu, Splintered, stavrakas, The World, Velocity, Violent By Design, Whip Whirlwind



You're looking at it wrong, then.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 22, 2014)

Sega has impressed me as a publisher. They really, really have. Like, I'm not talking about just this recent post of yours Deathscream, I'm talking everything they've done in the last 5 years. They are really good with the studios they take under their wing and they take care of their recently acquired IP.

Well done, Sega.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2014)

Binary Domain was awesome.

Fuck tha police.


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2014)

Except for when they let Gearbox swindle them and somehow remained ignorant of what was going on for that many years.

I really, truly hope that Sega plans on taking them for everything they're worth.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 22, 2014)

Just hope that Space Marine is on the List too

Dreadnought Mode is Awesome


i think that the are planning to use the bugfix and the community patch in DC/Soulstorm and DoW II/Retribution


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2014)

Imo Sega's only problem is that they've really limited retail releases (worldwide) to a couple of franchises and their Japanese properties have been really mismanaged ( All the platform hopping did not help valkyria chronicles. It did better on consoles, but the industry over in japan moved to handhelds, but it was actually a very prolific franchise for them so they should have kept it on consoles. Sold better than other stuff) 

Sega's a really good PC developer now. That's pretty much what they've become lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 22, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Binary Domain was awesome.
> 
> Fuck tha police.



Binary Domain was FUCKING awesome. It's a shame that most people dismiss it as a generic cover shooter. Everything that has a cover mechanic is reduced to a cover shooter these days. It happened to Max Payne 3 and it's already happening to Quantum Break.



St NightRazr said:


> Sega's a really good PC developer now. That's pretty much what they've become lol.



That's what Naruto was talking, I'm pretty sure. If Sega knew how to take advantage of all its old IPs like Nintendo does while growing its influence on the PC market, it would be a fucking behemoth. Too bad they think mobile is still relevant.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2014)

>Sega releases Project Diva F
>Literally sells out of stock entirely
>Refuses to put any of the others on physical media

Fuck SEGA.

But, for reals, they've offered some olive branches recently, despite their fuckups, so I can't be TOO mad at them... or I wouldn't if it wasn't for Yakuza.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 22, 2014)

I finally got metroid prime trilogy. Fuck yes.


----------



## Nim (Aug 22, 2014)

And I got Bioshock Triple Pack :3


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2014)

And I'm waiting for Metro 2033 Redux.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2014)

Speaking of behemoth's,what do y'all feel next gen is gonna be like?

We'll have VR, possibly more mainstream video game streaming, more bullshit practices from 3rd parties, perhaps gaming will adapt the TV cable subscription model because consumers are fucking stupid and they let EA's access program extend to all the Big Daddy publishers like Ubisoft and Activision. Now you need to own their subscription, subscribe to PS+ and buy their game to play online or have access to DLC, early beta's and game demo's

Personally not interested in any of that crap. I just wanna know what the hardware situation is gonna be like.Micrsosoft is going full ham on this media/cloud thing. But they just might sell the brand off because its constantly losing money.Sony wont be making anymore handhelds either apparently. Mobile software has never been their strong suit since they fumbled the ball with MP3's(plus their phones) and Nintendo keeps talking about this Nintendo OS thing which I imagine is like the relationship between the iPhone, iPad and Apple TV. Or in gaming terms,the Vita and Playstation TV.

An OS where they can make a game once and deploy it on multiple hardware in various form factors(rather than having to port a game from the 3DS to the WiU/Make its own version. Like Mario Kart 7/Mario Kart 8 , Super Smash Bros 4:3DS/Wii U or Dragon's Crown Vita/Dragon's Crown PS3. Western gamers who want to play titles on TV could finally stop complaining about wanting to play certain games on the TV and japanese gamers can take their games on the go. Each title would come with crossbuy/discount purchases for both versions ( digital versions of the other version at retail?)

These devices would also still have exclusives that take advantage of the unique  features of the handheld or console along with games the games the handheld cant run being console only. The console would have different hardware but the same architecture and would be more suited to running games on the TV. Brothers in a family as Iwata would say.They're probably going to shrink the Wii U into a handheld since it's small enough and has the equivalent powerdraw. 

Im wondering if they're gonna keep PPC or make an ARM Hybrid frankenstein piece of hardware so they can keep backwards compatibility with the Wii U and the Wii.(So they dont have to report all their VC software again like they're doing on the Wii U.) (Which is the main reason GBA and DS games are on the Wii U)
If they keep PPC the 3DS and Wii U successor will basically be Wii U+ and Wii U++++++++ respectively)


----------



## Furious George (Aug 22, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I finally got metroid prime trilogy. Fuck yes.





Nim said:


> And I got Bioshock Triple Pack :3



Congrats on you both getting two of the best FPS series' made my man.   

*NightGayzr*: They say brevity is the soul of wit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2014)

Bioshock infinite should have been Bioshock 2 and Irrational shouldnt be dead.

Discussing the past present and future is often a long winded tale,George.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2014)

Huh. Phil Fish got Doxxed.The cracker is apparently trying to pass himself off as 4chan.

So many red flags here. Who could possibly want to screw Phil Fish Over and 4chan at the same time?

Does this have anything to do with the Quinn debacle?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 22, 2014)

I thought French people were more relaxed. Where does he get all the energy to be so pissed all the time?


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2014)

> In response to this latest attack, Fish announced that he is fully quitting the gaming industry. He said that he is selling Polytron and the Fez brand.
> 
> “No reasonable offer will be turned down,” Fish tweeted. “I am done. I want out.”



Oh, what a fucking baby.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I thought French people were more relaxed. Where does he get all the energy to be so pissed all the time?



Phil Fish is a Canadian living in Tennesse

That should explain the rage.


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2014)

Though it's closer to sad since how many times has he said the same exact thing?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 22, 2014)

Good,  go away, bye.

Let your legacy be that a bunch of people saying mean things to you chased you out of your dream,  you queen.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2014)

Um.. His website got hacked and all his personal information is out there.

Fez sales,, Steam Certification, ESRB stuff, his bank account, pretty much everything that's related to him is on the internet now.Government related information ect.

That's his legacy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2014)

Also it seems like you can add Adam Sessler to the list of people Zoe Quinn fucked. He's sitting in a bar with her screwing around on /v/(this was yesterday) while she writes tweets about "gamer entitlement"

 "Don't be fooled, this is a war on indie devs. Enable 2-step."

My ass it is, the girl sexually harassed another developer.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 22, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Um.. His website got hacked and all his personal information is out there.
> 
> Fez sales,, Steam Certification, ESRB stuff, his bank account, pretty much everything that's related to him is on the internet now.Government related information ect.
> 
> That's his legacy.



Oh is that what's happening? 

I just read "he wants out" and assumed he was being a bitch. Having your personal info hacked like bank accounts and stuff is a horse of a different color... 

...anyway,  bored of this. Back to Fringe on Netflix


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2014)

>Implying there's actual proof that all of that happened

It's likely being blown up someone probably posted like his Facebook and shit and he flipped a gasket and made all these claims.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah.

The website is mocking /v/ on 4chan now. 

Basically they capitalized the v in /v/ and are trying to make it look like 4chan did it. 
(But its totally not them if you look at the language used and Quinn's history)

Apparently Sessler got in this and he made a thread on /v/ and started talking shit on there while they're off doing some charity event or whatever



Also a gaf mod is totally getting screwed lol


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh lord. I went to visit The Escapist and for whatever reason it brought up an old page I visited on the site.

It was reporting when Fish was talking about how Let's Plays should be illegal because it's people stealing from developers.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2014)

Bye Bye Fish Bro


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2014)

Video Games were dead since they went 3D actually.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2014)

Who keeps that shit in a dropbox?

Anyways that sucks for him big time. Even a massive piece of shit prick like him doesn't deserve to have his information stolen.


----------



## Krory (Aug 22, 2014)

Maybe he shouldn't have started calling people rapists for no reason.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 22, 2014)

Well yeah he provoked the ire of the internet, but that's a pretty obvious example of disproportionate retribution.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 22, 2014)

i think that the FBI is paying a visit to phil fish, zoe quinn and her mob soon for false and illegal accusations, and Hacking, and for breaking 2 laws which includes 171 in hueland, which means Fraud

4chan and the true feminists getting shit done


----------



## Naruto (Aug 23, 2014)

Last Story
Metroid Other M
Metroid Prime Trilogy
Muramasa
New Super Mario Bros
Red Steel 2
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Xenoblade Chronicles
Zelda Skyward Sword
Zelda Twilight Princess
Kirby's Return to Dream Land
Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn
Sin & Punishment 2
No More Heroes
No More Heroes 2
Donkey Kong Country Returns
Sonic Colors
Mad World

Those are my Wii games. Okami I got for the PS3 instead, and Monster Hunter Tri I didn't bother with because the Wii U version is better.

Any other recommendations? If it isn't a Wii exclusive, don't bother, I'd rather get it on another console.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 23, 2014)

Little King Story



Best Wii exclusive, think of Pikmen + Harvest Moon but actually good.

There is a port/remake for PSV with updated visuals, but I haven't heard anything good and the Wii version is still cited to be the best version.


----------



## Gain (Aug 23, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Last Story
> Metroid Other M
> Metroid Prime Trilogy
> Muramasa
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Dvb7kUBeIws[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]E0eNtlArTsQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]y0FxOT4MZoc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sN7eSlcde0U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qfMovkOyoIs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1JdhBZV2G2Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Z3p64V5PO_M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1a1pkl2aGr8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Z81y1GWxQD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2014)

Little King's Story for the Vita is great.

People were upset that it was a 40 dollar DLC only game; there's some very minor slow downs when things get real hot and heavy, but that's very rare.  I got around being a pussy-whipped NA Vita customer and imported the "Asian" version which is entirely in English.


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

Lol, Vita.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2014)

The vita version basically got completely changed.

Its all anime styled and they kinda borked the best thing about the game control wise.


Silent Hill Shattered Memories is amazing

And You Need Sin and Punishment Star Successor


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

Shattered Memories is about as amazing as a M. Night Shyamalan film.


----------



## Krory (Aug 23, 2014)

inb4 Razr actually likes those movies.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2014)

I've yet to watch a Shimalama film

 S&M is a very intuitive game. Real pretty too.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2014)

Also, Dokapon Kingdom is the best Wii game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2014)

I have over 150 wii games so I'll go diggin' through my library to see what you may or may not like and what you should import. ( I have like, 15 imports, not too much from pal but Another code) Which you should definitely get if you played Trace Memory on the DS.

I got lots of imports on the DS and 3DS 

Speakin' of imports, there's this horror game called Imabikisu on the Wii/PS3. You should try it. Developed by Spike Chunsoft and published by SEGA, reminded me of 999 for some reason.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 24, 2014)

Tested out twitch for the first time today.


----------



## Krory (Aug 24, 2014)

Drinking Game:

Take a shot every time Naruto says, "Fuck! friend!"


----------



## Naruto (Aug 24, 2014)

krory said:


> Drinking Game:
> 
> Take a shot every time Naruto says, "Fuck! friend!"



I wish I could rep you but apparently I need to spread


----------



## The World (Aug 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RehCTRrWM0#t=464[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2014)

At the end of The Walking Dead Season 1. Even though I've already played it before... must... not... cry... like a little bitch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## αshɘs (Aug 25, 2014)

so Amazon bought Twitch. I thought Google had it on lock?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2014)

Now maybe hitbox will be operational..


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 25, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> so Amazon bought Twitch. I thought Google had it on lock?



I thought so too. I thought Youtube bought Twitch, and Youtube is owned by Google.


----------



## creative (Aug 25, 2014)

krory said:


> At the end of The Walking Dead Season 1. Even though I've already played it before... must... not... cry... like a little bitch.



did you do right by clementine?


----------



## Krory (Aug 25, 2014)

In Season 1, yes.

Season 2? Err, not so much.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2014)

>Megaman's Mega-Evolution is him wearing a diaper

Fucking hell, Dorkly.


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _The Walking Dead, Season 2 spoilers_ 



>Playing _The Walking Dead: Season 2_
>Eleven year-old girl
>Spent the entire time being a sassy little bitch
>Threatened to rat out that the pregnant woman wasn't carrying her husband's baby
>Stole some dude's watch because it was there
>Watched my redneck friend beat in some dude's face with a crowbar until there was no face remaining because why the fuck not
>Instinctively and immediately cut off a bitch's arm with a hatchet because she got bit on the hand
>Stole medicinal drugs from a crippled Russian kid who was trying to hide them, supposedly for his sick sister
>Let the girl I said was my friend get eaten to help the bad-ass woman that gave me an ice-pick and taught me how knee-kick zombies
>Told off the one person that liked me at the beginning of the game because he was busy getting his dick wet instead of helping protect the pregnant woman
>Immediately shot a woman in the head because she turned into a zombie while holding her baby, ultimately causing a fire fight with said cripple Russian and his commie friends
>Watch trailer for Season 2, Episode 5
>"Who will you become?"
>"#MyClementine"



Lee would be so disappointed in me.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

I ain't clicking that until the final episode comes out for Vita and I can buy the Season Pass


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

>Still no Episode 5
>Metro Redux won't play

Welp, might as well kill myself.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

use blood magic


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2014)

>have to choose between girly weaboo grindan simulator or manly, vodka soaked russian horror game

Life can be fun sometimes.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2014)

boskov pls


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >have to choose between girly weaboo grindan simulator or manly, vodka soaked russian horror game
> 
> Life can be fun sometimes.



Are you choosing between Final Fantasy and Metro?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2014)

>final fantasy

I said girly, not awful.

But yes, Metro beckons for me.


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

Play Final Fantasy VIII, X, X-2, XIII or any of its sequels and try to tell me those ain't "girly."


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2014)

And the devs have _*no*_ idea what is causing the CTD crashes on Redux.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 26, 2014)

Takahashi on X: "Vehicles are called Dolls. They are 5 Times larger than a person. So to get the same feel as Xenoblade Chronicles, the map would need to be 5 times bigger. The game world in X is e in fact even bigger than that."

From Edge 271. Complete Blowout on revealed Nintendo games + interview with Miyamoto. Most of the stuff is print exclusive.

Another tidbit form it was that Aonuma said that TLOZ's Open World wont be copying ideas/format from Western AAA games. Oh and Aonuma addressed ALBW's biggest flaw here


----------



## Byrd (Aug 26, 2014)

Just finish playing Left Behind DLC.... sweet jesus that was awesome


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 27, 2014)

^^ too bad it was too short tho.. If there'll ever be a sequel I hope it's 100% Ellie..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2014)

That mario kart 8 dlc is a fucking steal lol

Its 50% more game for 20% of the price. 12 fucking dollars gets you 16 new courses, 8 new vehicles, 6 new characters, and 18 skins for your Yoshi or ShyGuy  ( by pre-buying the DLC lol)

And free mercedes benz DLC to boot lmao


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2014)

The Mercedes Benz DLC looks dumb as shit.  And I think it's funny how much hell Ubisoft caught over that tweet.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh, it's incredibly stupid.

Why do you think so many of us like it?


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2014)

I've uploaded 838 screenshots from The Walking Dead: Season 2.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> That mario kart 8 dlc is a fucking steal lol
> 
> Its 50% more game for 20% of the price. 12 fucking dollars gets you 16 new courses, 8 new vehicles, 6 new characters, and 18 skins for your Yoshi or ShyGuy  ( by pre-buying the DLC lol)
> 
> And free mercedes benz DLC to boot lmao



I've had $15 sitting on my eShop account for months from the digital deluxe promotion and haven't been able to decide what to spend with it.

This is the best thing to spend it on so far.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2014)

krory said:


> I've uploaded 838 screenshots from The Walking Dead: Season 2.


Why would anyone look at all those spoilers


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2014)

They're for me.

I don't have any real Steam friends anyways.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2014)

krory said:


> I don't have any real Steam friends anyways.



I am wounded as fuck.


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2014)

Shh, I was trying to get pity so Zaru will be my friend and I get rep.

Thanks for ruining it, ass.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2014)

Krory spreading his legs like he's Zoe Quinn.


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2014)

*LEAVE ZOEY ALOOOONE!!!!*


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm cancling Fez 2 - Phish


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2014)

Miyamoto says he hates lazy gamers who only want to play movie games  

"The thread title is rather misleading. He's not complaining about casual gamers or games; he's complaining about passive gamers & entitled gamers. He's complaining about the idea that if someone doesn't enjoy a game or finish a game, it's the games' fault for not entertaining them, when that could be true (if it's a badly created game) but it could also be the player's fault for not learning how to properly play the game or investing themselves in it.

Something like Wii Sports might be casual, but it's definitely not passive; you have to get up and move to play it and to really enjoy it, you gotta interact with some friends too.

A "core" game could easily promote a passive approach to playing with overly frequent checkpoints & respawns, heavily linear gameplay, minimal difficulty, QTEs that make it seem like you're doing a lot when you're really not, and so forth.

I daresay a lot of so-called gamers are secretly passive gamers at heart which is one of the reasons why games like Wonderful 101 have a hard time succeeding."


----------



## Gino (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2014)

> Do you want to see the return of Nero?



Seriously?


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Gino (Aug 27, 2014)

Jesus fucking Christ. 

Sometimes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2014)

I never liked her, but threatening her life is stupid and (duh!) wrong.. 

@DMC2015, I thought Capcom were bankrupt


----------



## Krory (Aug 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> @DMC2015, I thought Capcom were bankrupt



No you didn't.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay I didn't


----------



## Gino (Aug 28, 2014)

..............


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2014)

Aren't they suing tecmo right now?


----------



## Krory (Aug 28, 2014)

Indeed - and they are asking for quite a minimal amount.


----------



## Gino (Aug 28, 2014)

Well even if this does turn out to be true let's just say I'll be even more nervous because....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2014)

I am still waiting for my Darkstalkers 4/reboot


----------



## Revolution (Aug 28, 2014)

Kootra got swatted.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2014)

krory said:


> Indeed - and they are asking for quite a minimal amount.



Capcom...? Asking for a minimal amount of money from someone?

...

You're bluffing.


----------



## Krory (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll pretend that actually means something.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2014)

Capcom continuing the series that actually made money for them and not the reboot? SAY IT ISN'T SO.

I could say that they're working on it since it's the objective better series but we all know that's not the way it works.

That said, Nero can go fuck himself. Either make the Devilbringer much more interesting or don't use that Final Fantasy chucklefuck at all.



Khris said:


> Aren't they suing tecmo right now?



Yeah. And SNK is suing Square Enix right now.

A STORM IS BREWING IN JAPAN. RETARDED PATENTS BEING CALLED EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2014)

Wait is this really happening?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2014)

No, it's not. All of those games that Capcom released ever since that completely irrelevant blog said they're broke? Those fiscal year announcements of profit? Those several new internal development studios they're making?

All in everyone's collective imagination.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2014)

I am talking about DMC5..


----------



## Gino (Aug 28, 2014)

wait and see


----------



## Krory (Aug 28, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Capcom...? Asking for a minimal amount of money from someone?
> 
> ...
> 
> You're bluffing.



They're only asking for 5-10% of earnings.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Aug 28, 2014)

See, it's true - bitches make good sandwiches.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> I am talking about DMC5..



The director already said he wanted to make it. And a bunch of other shit like Power Stone 3 and Dragon's Dogma 2.

So yeah, it's totally possible.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2014)

"And why do I have to walk into the kitchen every time?
...
...Maybe it's a fetish?"


----------



## p-lou (Aug 30, 2014)

krory said:


> See, it's true - bitches make good sandwiches.



i dunno man that looks like a pretty shitty sandwich

a piece of cheese, a piece of lettuce, a piece of bologna and some unidentifiable substance oozing out on the crust

naw son.  i think i'm good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2014)

Proud to say that I myself can make a mean sandwich.. It might screw up your stomach, but it'll taste good regardless..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZCfhA2io4e8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2014)

Guys what do you think about giving this place a header?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 31, 2014)

Ass, Grass, or Cash, No One Rides for Free


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2014)

Vote away..


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2014)

I've been doing a good job of going through my backlog lately, especially my PC games. Just finished Prototype last night, gonna start and finish Deux Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut and then start Prototype 2 afterwards.

I feel like I keep putting off the time-intensive games like Mass Effect, Kingdoms of Amalur and The Witcher.


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm only one Steam achievement away from Metro 2033 Redux.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 31, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I've been doing a good job of going through my backlog lately, especially my PC games. Just finished Prototype last night, gonna start and finish Deux Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut and then start Prototype 2 afterwards.
> 
> I feel like I keep putting off the time-intensive games like Mass Effect, Kingdoms of Amalur and The Witcher.



Kingdoms of Amalur is shit, well its not shit but its very mediocre and only serves the need of long adventure of repetitive quests. Definitely something you only play when you don't have a backlog to go through.


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Kingdoms of Amalur is shit, well its not shit but its very mediocre and only serves the need of long adventure of repetitive quests. Definitely something you only play when you don't have a backlog to go through.



So, Skyrim.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 31, 2014)

Amalur is by no means shit, it just should've shipped at a cheaper price (and cost less to make for that matter).

KoA has tons of issues, sure, but they're mostly minor issues that you can easily overlook. Boring exposition despite decent voice actors and a crappy camera (there's a mod for that!) but if you grab it at a summer sale it's absolutely worth it.

Never a first recommendation, but definitely not shit.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2014)

So, Skyrim


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 31, 2014)

Kingdom of Amalur was like a crossbetween DA2 and Fable, the combat is alright but severely overrated. Has that single player MMO feel down perfect.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 31, 2014)

Link removed

Grant Morrison on Nerdist

Sony Japan has a stream going on in 9'ish hours or so.


----------



## Gino (Aug 31, 2014)

Wheres the youtube link?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't know if there is one yet.

Maybe one will pop up as the air time gets nearer.


----------



## Gino (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Simon (Aug 31, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Playing Red Dead Revolver right now.


Holy shit this game didn't age well.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 31, 2014)

Gino said:


>



aw yiss. :3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2014)

Simon said:


> Holy shit this game didn't age well.



It looks pretty good considering its age.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 31, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It looks pretty good considering its age.



Came out in 2004...

Wouldn't say it looks particularly _good_ for its age. MGS 3 looks good for its age. 

This looks like you would expect a 2004 game to look.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2014)

You raise a point point, monkey. I thought it was older than that.

Fuck it, it's still a blast to play.


----------



## Krory (Aug 31, 2014)

It looks good for its age for a _Rockstar_ game. (Or at least, Rockstar around that time)


----------



## Gino (Aug 31, 2014)

Didn't even know that game existed.

Shame is what I'm feeling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2014)

I knew about it after playing Redemption.. Thought it was cool they made a sequel.. Now Rockstar; make Bully 2


----------



## Simon (Aug 31, 2014)

Sony's Japan conference begins in 2 hours. It will be livestreamed .


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

30 minutes left until it starts.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

I can't wait for the last guardian to never show up at all, which will be followed by a general pervasive feeling of sadness, and then by a retarded reverberance of 'Well obviously this just means they are saving it for next year's E3".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

I chuckled at "last round", it's like they're saying "it's the last revision this time, honest"


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

English Ustream link just in case




Platinum said:


> I can't wait for the last guardian to never show up at all, which will be followed by a general pervasive feeling of sadness, and then by a retarded reverberance of 'Well obviously this just means they are saving it for next year's E3".



Pretty sure they already said TLG wouldn't be at TGS.


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

>People still thinking TLG will be _anywhere_ except dreams


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

Gravity Rush 2 please.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> I chuckled at "last round", it's like they're saying "it's the last revision this time, honest"



Only so many times you can charge manchildren for different bikini packs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Next gen means more jiggle physics


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

You pleb they are obviously saving 1080p boob jiggle for extreme 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

There is a recent dorkly comic about about DoA, wish I can find it.. Too lazy. Just woke up..


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

DOA will feature a next gen control scheme powered entirely by camera tracking of the movements of your eyebrows so you can dual-grip your gun while watching dem purty ladies fights.


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

haven't even finished Danganronpa getting spoiled to hell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

vita weabo overdrive..


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

Way of the Samurai Vita game, day 1.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

Tell me if something interesting actually gets announced.


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

ALL THIS pinkness MY EYES!!!!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

Just in case anyone's not watching.

English Ustream link just in case

Stream's dubbed in English.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

>ustream blocked in my country
>stuck with no dub


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

new vita colors, light pink

serious vita hype though, glad to see it's getting better and better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Just tell me.. Was there a Vanillaware game in there anywhere? I keep changing tabs..


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> >ustream blocked in my country
> >stuck with no dub



No guarantees this'll work, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

It'd be hard for the vita to get worse.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

This translator loves talking about penetration.


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

Platinum said:


> It'd be hard for the vita to get worse.


Releasing more games makes it worse, yeah sure that checks out.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

About time thanks to update 3.30

I hope they realize it soon for PS4 as well...cause the Home Menu is dull as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> No guarantees this'll work, but it's worth a shot.



It didn't but thanks anyway..


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

Destiny


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

Just show us Persona 5 already.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> It didn't but thanks anyway..



If it's any consolation, it's the same as any other conference. But in the dubbed version, you've got this Japanese guy awkwardly stumbling through with the translation.


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

I think I'm watching the wrong stream here....


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

>Women translating over a guy.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

Gino said:


> I think I'm watching the wrong stream here....



English Ustream link just in case


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> If it's any consolation, it's the same as any other conference. But in the dubbed version, you've got this Japanese guy awkwardly stumbling through with the translation.



No it's okay.. It's just that whenever something like this happens I curse my luck.. IYKWIM


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Lol far Cry 4 in Japanese isn't bad.


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> English Ustream link just in case



I meant in the sense that I'm seeing nothing but western games and UBIsoft.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

this far cry trailer seems too fitting in japanese


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

The new translator is much better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

That seiyu was spot on


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

Simon said:


> Releasing more games makes it worse, yeah sure that checks out.



I didn't say it was getting worse now did I ? 

I said it would be hard to for the vita to get worse. Any games released for it at least maybe make it more than a 200 dollar controller.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Gino said:


> I meant in the sense that I'm seeing nothing but western games and UBIsoft.



Yeah, I know what you mean.

We need to some some JP shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Give Gino his weab game


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

>witcher 3

okay


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

Yoshida a cute


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

>Yoshida dubbed in English
>This Bob guy dubbed in Japanese


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

wtf....what happened to transalting. 

again, its something I dotn care about so whatevs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

What's going on?


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I didn't say it was getting worse now did I ?
> 
> I said it would be hard to for the vita to get worse. Any games released for it at least maybe make it more than a 200 dollar controller.



Oops, I misread.

I agree, it's kinda too late for it to make a come back. But there are plenty of good Vita games coming out, specially indies.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

i don't even know what this is

but my sides are exploding


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

brought my pillow to my desk just in case I fall asleep

this shit is sooooo boring


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

don't know what you mean mingolf is easily best game showcased


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

Not sure what some of you were expecting, they're showcasing games that'll be released in Japan, including already announced titles.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

They're all western titles.


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

Simon said:


> Not sure what some of you were expecting, they're showcasing games that'll be released in Japan, including already announced titles.



I hope this is the case.

Getting all the western shit out the way.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

you're not getting your weeb game, gino


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Eh...that looks decent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Tomorrow Children


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

zenieth said:


> you're not getting your weeb game, gino




..........Hope


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

tomorrow children is legit


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

Gino said:


> I hope this is the case.
> 
> Getting all the western shit out the way.


I hope this is the case, or will have to wait till TGS for real announcements like last year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

>The Order

I'll go make breakfast


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Why are these Japanese dubs not bad?


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

knew bloodborn was next.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Bloodborne...


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

there's your weeb game, gino


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

bloodborne release date!


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah back to sleep...wake me up in a few


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Please not a VR tech demo..


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

zenieth said:


> there's your weeb game, gino


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

That shirt.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Japan and their games.


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> That shirt.


those sunglasses.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Harada shut up and work on Pokken


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

this weeb gaming


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

two for two gino.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

EDF for PS4?


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

zenieth said:


> two for two gino.



Three for three now.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

>another earth defense

who would want this?


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

Bladestorm huh.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Five for Five! 

Disgaea 5


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

Ooh, Silent Hills.


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

Still one for one for me.

MG5/Silent hill time


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

is this nuff weeb for you, gino?


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

The god himself.

edit: Godjima!


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

zenieth said:


> is this nuff weeb for you, gino?


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm guessing PT wasn't released in Japan?


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

I swear, every post zenieth just sounds mad.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

you are a very fluffy man del toro


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

smh no mgs5


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you for further commentary on my posts, krory.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Capcom.. DMC5 or bust


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

ReMake.............


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

resident evil ugh.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

didn't re  already get a remake?


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes for Gamecube.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Remake of a remake.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 1, 2014)

krory said:


> I swear, every post zenieth just sounds mad.



It's the avatar.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Revelations 2...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Interesting teaser for Revelations 2.. Also, early 2015


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

capcom, what?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

that literally shocked me.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Yakuza for sure.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh god I looked away for two seconds and now Yakuza is on.


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

Capcom was on stage for 2 seconds.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

Yakuza prequel.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

Awww yeah yakuza Zero


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

No DMC5?


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> No DMC5?


After 4, I don't think it can be saved...


----------



## zenieth (Sep 1, 2014)

anything from Atlus, sega?


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

Simon said:


> After 4, I don't think it can be saved...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

Simon said:


> After 4, I don't think it can be saved...



Ohhhhh.. You're one of those?


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

*WAIT, THERE WAS REVELATIONS 2?!*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

krory said:


> *WAIT, THERE WAS REVELATIONS 2?!*



purty teaser trailer too


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> Ohhhhh.. You're one of those?




Are you those people? The infamous fans of DMC2&4?


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuck yes God Eater 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

>DMC*2*&*4*

Don't know where to begin


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

Simon said:


> Are you those people? The infamous fans of *DMC2*&4?


2 and 4 in the same sentence........


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

What the fuck is going on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

animu games


----------



## Naruto (Sep 1, 2014)

3 was legit, 4 was fun to play but I couldn't stand most of the cast.

Never played 2 or 1.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuck yeah, new Gundam!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

English Ustream link just in case

Think the conference is winding down


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

Dynasty Warriors Gundam 9, LET'S GO. LU BU GUNDAMS!


edit: oh bandai nvm.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Another hentai game.


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

New YS?


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

Touhou stuff?!


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

Persona 5?


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

WOAH SHIT PERSONA 5


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Persona 5.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)

What was the game before LEGO?


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

Glad PS4 is getting themes!


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

Dragon Quest?


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

DRAGON QUEST



The answer to hyrule warriors huh.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2014)

aw yiss            .


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy about a new DQ


----------



## Simon (Sep 1, 2014)

Was that gameplay? Looked really nice.


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm still bouncing up and down over Revelations 2.


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2014)

Good you got something you liked Krory.


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

*And no Chris or Jill*


----------



## Krory (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh God, it's going to be hell having to wait until next week.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 1, 2014)

This summer drought is killing me.


----------



## Gain (Sep 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]TDxeFwmGnSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2014)

Im glad metroid and zelda are moving on from linear style narratives,it never really fit their gameplay style


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2014)

Considering Other M, one would wonder why you'd include Metroid in that sentence considering it has by far the most linear, paper thin level design of the series.

Hopefully things will be back on track with the next games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2014)

Mainly talking about Skyward Sword and Other M yes.

Other M's particular offense of trying to hard to be a fucking Prometheus film lmao.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Wf31vbZO8yo[/YOUTUBE]

This guy is doing a blindfolded run of Ocarina of Time (take a moment to realize how badass that is btw) and he finds a new glitch.

The people in the stream lose their shit. Watch it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 3, 2014)

Wait until you see the wonders of upscaled Nintendo 3D DS games and see how much the irrelevant resolution completely skewered the effort of the developers. Try Mario 64 DS, for starters.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2014)

Super Mario 64 DS actually didn't look as bad as I thought it would.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 3, 2014)

> This guy is doing a blindfolded run of Ocarina of Time (take a moment to realize how badass that is btw)



I already watched a blind guy play OoT, he can get to the water temple without anyone's help.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 4, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I already watched a blind guy play OoT, he can get to the water temple without anyone's help.



If that isn't badass I don't now what is


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nmmqarQRSSE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## creative (Sep 4, 2014)

Naruto said:


> If that isn't badass I don't now what is



that's actually cheap as fuck. the water levels in the old LoZ games always gave me nightmares.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 4, 2014)

now confirmed to PS4 and Xbone

I smell Square Enix's Intervention


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 5, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> This summer drought is killing me.



One of our forum members is in this video to promote PS4's flagship game of the fall. Give it up for Terminathor at the 2:30 mark!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itqRqytm4mY#t=12[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Sep 5, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> One of our forum members is in this video to promote PS4's flagship game of the fall. Give it up for Terminathor at the 2:30 mark!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itqRqytm4mY#t=12[/YOUTUBE]



Am I being super trolled?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2014)

Finally started playing Windwaker for the first time.. Game is very pretty.. Glad I am doing this in HD..


----------



## Naruto (Sep 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> Finally started playing Windwaker for the first time.. Game is very pretty.. Glad I am doing this in HD..



Wind Waker HD is gorgeous


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2014)

Yup.. I'll try to finish it before Hyrule Warriors gets released cuz I hate my wallet for some reason..


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 5, 2014)

[youtube]snAMl0YU-hU[/youtube]

when total biscuit, 4chan /tg/ and /v/, and angry joe and the entire 40k community is happy with a game on pre-alpha


----------



## Naruto (Sep 5, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> [youtube]snAMl0YU-hU[/youtube]
> 
> when total biscuit, 4chan /tg/ and /v/, and angry joe and the entire 40k community is happy with a game on pre-alpha



FOR THE EMPRAH


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

If you think that, just upgrade your tastes


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 6, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Am I being super trolled?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2014)

Khris said:


> Finally started playing Windwaker for the first time.. Game is very pretty.. Glad I am doing this in HD..



I started playing it back in June but haven't touched since. I should probably start playing it again, but I have to finish up Bravely Default. 

The next few months will be crazy:

Buying Destiny (PS4), Hyrule Warriors (WiiU), Personal 4 Ultimax (PS3), Bayonetta 2 (WiiU), Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire remakes (3DS), and Persona Q (3DS). 

Also, plan on getting Drive Club (PS4) whenever it comes out on PS+ and I can't forget the MK8 (WiiU) DLC. 

I wonder if there's anything else I should get this year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2014)

My 2014 wishlist: PS4+Destiny Bundle, Hyrule Warriors(WiiU), Bayonetta 1+2(WiiU), Pokemon ORAS(3DS), Guilty Gear Xrd(PS4), and Super Smash Bros (WiiU)

My wallet


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm buying more games than both of you combined XD 

And I dont have a PS4 yet lmao.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2014)

Khris said:


> My 2014 wishlist: PS4+Destiny Bundle, Hyrule Warriors(WiiU), Bayonetta 1+2(WiiU), Pokemon ORAS(3DS), Guilty Gear Xrd(PS4), and Super Smash Bros (WiiU)
> 
> My wallet



My wallet's doing just fine. After finishing my car payments at the beginning of the year I've found myself with an extra $2,500 so far in my bank account that I didn't have last year ^__^


----------



## Furious George (Sep 7, 2014)

The World said:


> If you think that, just upgrade your tastes





DeathScream said:


> It will suck



Who do I believe who do I believe?!!? 



Kira Yamato said:


> My wallet's doing just fine. After finishing my car payments at the beginning of the year



Alas for the day when I finish mine. 383 a month is just as fun as it sounds.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 7, 2014)

If you guys want to catch up on all related current events this is the best article to do so with


Bless this man's heart


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2014)

The Triple A Machine grinding its gears. Guess that +400 million dollar advertisement campaign is showing results.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 8, 2014)

SPREAD THE WORD

Dawn of war community and website is back and Relic NEEDS YOUR HELP!


----------



## Nim (Sep 9, 2014)

Jared Padalecki

free copy of warlock: master of the arcane for the next 7 hours ;3


----------



## Naruto (Sep 9, 2014)

Nim said:


> Jared Padalecki
> 
> free copy of warlock: master of the arcane for the next 7 hours ;3



>Steam redeemable


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dreamcast


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Happy Birthday Dreamcast



"9/9/99
It's thinking"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2014)

Shirker you gonna buy Bayonetta?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2014)

I dunno. Never been all too big on the series, but I've been meaning to get into it. I'm putting it on my to-buy list, but for now, other games take priority.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2014)

Do it.. You'll get to play both games in one go..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 9, 2014)

I dunno if I'm gonna buy Bayonetta/Bayonetta2 at launch.  The first game comes with the second game no matter what, right? It's not some limited first print run?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah it's not a limited edition or pre-order deal IIRC..

EDIT: Seriously though, since I played the PS3 port of the first game; I am not sure which game I am more excited to play..


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 10, 2014)

So here's a question for ya'll.

When was the last time you got a "real" manual w/ your game? I'm not talking a scant cple pages built into the game itself (such as what you get these days with 3ds titles) or a mini-pamphlet.

Talking about a real, bulky, beefy manual. Something that could easily double as throne-room reading material. 

Last one that i recall was for Baldurs Gate 2. Nice, thick mini-book. Chock full of bio's, general hints, tips and strategies. Lore tid-bits, and even had a chocolate-chip cookie recipe on the back page (for whatever bizarre reason)

How about the rest of ya's?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 10, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> So here's a question for ya'll.
> 
> When was the last time you got a "real" manual w/ your game? I'm not talking a scant cple pages built into the game itself (such as what you get these days with 3ds titles) or a mini-pamphlet.
> 
> ...



Diablo 2. That thing was a glorious tome, still own it in fact.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> So here's a question for ya'll.
> 
> When was the last time you got a "real" manual w/ your game? I'm not talking a scant cple pages built into the game itself (such as what you get these days with 3ds titles) or a mini-pamphlet.
> 
> ...



Witcher 2. They still remember the glory days.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Diablo 2. That thing was a glorious tome, still own it in fact.



Decided to go and rumage about in my pc drawer, just to see what i could find (the bg2 manual was just off the top of my head)

Bg2: 283 pages.
NwN manual: 219 pages
Icewind Dale2: 152 pages
Orig. WoW: 208


And i still have the D2 manual as well 

I miss the glory days of your game coming with a book to read on the throne


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2014)

nanomachines.jpg


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2014)

Is that what they're calling "Obligatory Tits" these days?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 11, 2014)

I think that's what they called 'fucking sold.'

>.jpg
>.gif


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2014)

nanotits > laratits


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think that's what they called 'fucking sold.'
> 
> >.jpg
> >.gif



that .jpg wasn't for the pic.


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2014)

"You see, her cleavage is what makes her turn invisible." - Hideo Kojima


----------



## Krory (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Simon (Sep 12, 2014)

MGSV looks better and better visually every time I see it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2014)

I was excited for that gif and was gonna ask about which game is it from.. But then someone mentioned MGS


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> I was excited for that gif and was gonna ask about which game is it from.. But then someone mentioned MGS



You don't wanna play it?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks like the setting of MGS2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> You don't wanna play it?



Only Metal Gear I play is Revengeance bro


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2014)

That awkward moment when I only just realize the title _The Evil Within_ is an obvious parody of _Resident Evil_.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 14, 2014)

Wait,* that's* what the title "Resident Evil" was alluding to? Evil inside one's self?

Huh. Well, makes a shit ton more sense than my assumption: "Evil deeds happening in residential neighborhoods."

... Shut up, I've never heard the word "resident" used in any other context....


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2014)

I doubt it means "within oneself" but come on, the connection is _there_. I think Mikami just took THAT explanation and switched the words around.


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2014)

Mikami is a genius unlike you plebs


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2014)

If he was such a genius, he wouldn't have ruined Resident Evil.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2014)

krory said:


> I doubt it means "within oneself" but come on, the connection is _there_. I think Mikami just took THAT explanation and switched the words around.



I'm assuming he didn't have much to do with the English title considering the original Japanese title is Psycho Break. Not to say they didn't follow that logic when picking Evil Within for the title.


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2014)

You underestimate the wiliness of Japanese people.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2014)

Psycho Break sounds cooler anyways..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 14, 2014)

Psycho Break sounds like Biohazard oddly enough in some funny way.

Think its just my brain trying to connect them in some way due to how they're pronounced in japanese


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2014)

Khris said:


> Psycho Break sounds cooler anyways..



I think it sounds pretty dumb, actually.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2014)

That's why it sounds cool.. Like Revengeance


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2014)

Except Revengeance wasn't SUPPOSED to be taken seriously.

The Evil Within is the super-edgy-hip sequel to the equally-failedly-executed-super-edgy-hip Resident Evil 4.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't even know if you're being sarcastic or not.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2014)

Why not both?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2014)

krory said:


> Except Revengeance wasn't SUPPOSED to be taken seriously.
> 
> The Evil Within is the super-edgy-hip sequel to the equally-failedly-executed-super-edgy-hip Resident Evil 4.



As long as you get playtime from it game names or even games in general shouldn't be that serious anyways..

Pretty sure Resident Evil as a whole is just a parody of bad Zombie movies


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2014)

They were meant to be, except when Mikami made them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2014)

krory said:


> Why not both?



You're on a roll lately.

What do you think about The Evil Within?


----------



## Yagura (Sep 15, 2014)

krory said:


> That awkward moment when I only just realize the title _The Evil Within_ is an obvious parody of _Resident Evil_.



Sort of like _The Last Story_ and _Final Fantasy_.


----------



## creative (Sep 15, 2014)

#gamergateiscrazy

so I downloaded Zoe's game and the worse thing I have to say about it is that it's a lousy 999 rip-off. thank you SJW?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 15, 2014)

krory said:


> If he was such a genius, he wouldn't have ruined Resident Evil.



Hey, hey, hey. Show some respect for the guy that invented the franchise in the first place. 

If it hadn't been for Mikami, the franchise would've been dead in the water. Never forget that the two most critically acclaimed entries in the series, Resident Evil 4 and the remake of Resident Evil, were both directed by Mikami. Heck, he even started the franchise by directing the very first game and it was his friend - Kamiya Hideki - who directed Resident Evil 2.

It's no surprise the only truly great Resident Evil games were directed by ex-Clover Studio staff. So accusing Mikami of having ruined Resident Evil is blatantly wrong. If anything, without him, there wouldn't even have been a Resident Evil in the first place.

If you want to blame people for ruining Resident Evil, then blame Kenichi Ueda, Yasuhiro Anpo and Eiichiro Sasaki. They're the people that directed Resident Evil 5 and 6.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You're on a roll lately.
> 
> What do you think about The Evil Within?



I think it'll be fun but I think it's as inanely overhyped as any Mikami game is. The constant comparisons to Resident Evil 4 paired with "true survival horror experience" touted by fans makes me do that Jackie Chan meme thing because RE4 was pretty much the death of survival horror. It's almost like people don't even know what makes a game survival horror anymore, and I don't think anyone does. It's just something to say, like, "This will be true survival horror!" and "This isn't survival horror." But considering Mikami did all the things that essentially brought down the series (he wanted the experiments with co-op that ended up being used for Resident Evil 0, he was the one that used over-dramatic action-movie set pieces such as running from boulders and giant robots and knife-fight-QTEs in Resident Evil 4, the world-wide conspiracy theories, including "zombies" that use weapons INCLUDING guns and thrown explosives, taking the campy plots far too seriously, the over-focus on Leon and Chris and making Leon some kind of parkour master that has moves like Bayonetta... the list really just goes on and on but people are more content to go, "NOPE. BEST RE EVER."), I just don't get it.

Probably why so many devs and publishers *don't* use that term anymore. It's really an artifact of the old world (and yes, this applies to Capcom shouting from the rooftops about how Revelations 2 will be "survival horror" - on the plus side at least they admit RE5 and RE6 were just straight-up action games now).

But as is often the case with me, overbearing hype tends to kill my own excitement sort of like how people were still jerking off to Kojima's newest run with Metal Gear Solid when I'm just like, "Okay, she had a bomb in her vagina and you had to cut the wrong one out of her stomach, how is this so revolutionary? This is like something from the dude that made Human Centipede."

Not to say The Evil Within won't be a good game, I'm sure it will be a _great_ game... but a great survival horror game? Considering what I've seen of "gameplay" has been a slew of chasing, running, and interjected cutscenes every fifty seconds... I have my doubts. I'll temper my expectations of "survival horror" unlike everyone else and I approach it the same way most people are approaching Revelations 2 in the same vain. I think both will be pretty awesome, I'm more inclined for Rev2 because I'm a Claire fanboy, but I don't expect either to be "survival horror."


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2014)

On another note...

>Ubisoft claims no French accents because the animus is translating into your own language and this no accents and broken English
>"Uhm... that when did literally every other game have the appropriate accents?"


----------



## Velocity (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah, that's right. You just ignore my completely perfect post. You can't handle the truth. 

Resident Evil is nothing without Mikami. He basically invented the modern survival horror genre with the first Resident Evil, refined it with the remake of that very same game, then evolved it with Resident Evil 4. What really killed Resident Evil as a franchise is the forced co-op and lighter tone that every single Resident Evil game since 2009 has had. There's no tension at all if there are two people walking around bantering with each other. Even Resident Evil 4 knew when to drop the cheesy one liners and start being scary.

So there's every reason to have faith in The Evil Within. Mikami's previous works are far too awesome for people to doubt his talent. That's one man who knows how to make an atmospheric, well-designed, game. I'm pretty confident it'll be one of the best games released this year.

It's basically guaranteed to be better than Revelations 2, at any rate.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Did people... not play Resident Evil 3?

Yes, the actual gameplay changes came with 4, but even during 3 they were eschewing the old aesthetic for some (even more) silly action movie passe aesthetic.  The changes were coming, and Mikami captured lightning in a bottle for Capcom with 4, and the rest is fairly well documented (and salty) history.  

I also have not head anyone I personally know who's actually played or enjoys Survival Horror games that The Evil Within looks like a survival horror title; I don't think I've even seen that phrase much on the internet about the game, honestly.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Did people... not play Resident Evil 3?
> 
> Yes, the actual gameplay changes came with 4, but even during 3 they were eschewing the old aesthetic for some (even more) silly action movie passe aesthetic.  The changes were coming, and Mikami captured lightning in a bottle for Capcom with 4, and the rest is fairly well documented (and salty) history.
> 
> I also have not head anyone I personally know who's actually played or enjoys Survival Horror games that The Evil Within looks like a survival horror title; I don't think I've even seen that phrase much on the internet about the game, honestly.



I think I'm the only person that DIDN'T like Nemesis. But yeah, RE3 had the ridiculous double-crossing, running from helicopters, shit like that. The difference still being is Nemesis is lukewarm with some, yet RE4 was the "last bastion" of Resident Evil with the same things going wrong set to 11.

There's a boycott on Revelations 2 in favor of The Evil Within you can see on Resident Evil sites, that looks like people literally are going out of their way just to say, "RE is dead, why aren't you playing Mikami's game instead?" (because apparently the notion of enjoying BOTH is beyond people).

On the RE wiki (which I've hit back up since news started rolling in) we've gotten plenty of randoms coming in to talk about it, because TEW "real survival horror." Some of the former moderators and admins of the place have stopped bothering with editing the site but have dropped in to make the same claims (and to complain about The Walking Dead Season 2).

Bethesda's flavor text for the game calls it a "true survival horror experience" from "the father or survival horror" which I found out because someone on the RE wiki was wondering if anyone actually even USED the term officially aside from Capcom - we didn't think so, but turns out it isn't the case... though Mikami himself calls it a blend of "action and horror." Here's an interesting note also, on the RE Wiki we also noted that the Japanese version of the site does *not* ever use the term... however every other language does.

You can take a glance in the TEW thread - counted at least four or five people saying it's a return to or saving the survival horror "genre", most notably of all Seraphiel (also just had words with Gino on the same topic in the Cafe Convo yesterday). Deathbringer, at least, seems to agree with the notion that it's NOT a survival horror revival.

Terms like "saving survival horror" or "return to survival horror" can be found as key pieces of articles from absolutely ridiculous places like the Guardian, Kotaku, GameSpot (then again GameSpot DID just say Dead Rising 3 was made by a racist so it got a 3/10), and even The Escapist - to fan applause in the comments sections.

The internet is baffling, terrifying place - moreso than any game Mikami can create.


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2014)

I think what really set it off recently is Capcom having the nerve to claim Revelations 2 will be going back to it's "survival horror" roots - we all know what Capcom's claims of horror usually amount to. Unlike in the past, however, people have another upcoming game that "competes" for that from none other than Shinji Mikami where they can shout, as loudly as possible, "That's not survival horror, now *this* is survival horror!" like some ridiculous Crocodile Dundee reference, because to some this is still just a competition. It's the equivalent of choosing to buy the yearly Battlefield or Call of Duty game as a shooter fan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2014)

I still think RE5 and the Ada/Leon sections of RE6 were fine.. I'd even play them again if my backlog wasn't big enough already.. I did play RE5 for a while.. The Mercenaries mode of 5 back then was quite the addictive one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2014)

Resident Evil hasnt been "survival horror" since Resident Evil 2. On the other hand Resident Evil 2 nailed everything that blends a horror setting with an action game.




> “I think it’s easy to say ‘playing games is fun, so making games must be fun,’’ Kamiya says. “But when I joined Capcom, what ended up happening was that I found out that was a totally silly thought.”
> 
> “When I joined Capcom, I learned from Shinji Mikami, and one of the things that he taught me was this theory of game design, this overarching craftsmanship in game design -- understanding the points that you can’t compromise -- understanding what’s most important to you and doing it.”
> 
> ...



"By learning where not to compromise, Kamiya freed himself to look at modern game design as a reflection of the gameplay tropes explored by the games that he loved growing up. For example, Resident Evil 2 wasn’t a horror game, but an action game that hinged on limitation -- should I use my ammo now or save it for later? This gradation continued with the Resident Evil 4 prototype that eventually became Devil May Cry."


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2014)

Khris said:


> I still think RE5 and the Ada/Leon sections of RE6 were fine.. I'd even play them again if my backlog wasn't big enough already.. I did play RE5 for a while.. The Mercenaries mode of 5 back then was quite the addictive one.



I still liked a vast majority of RE6. RE5 is eh though that mostly hinges on the fact that I just don't like Wesker.

And I _sucked_ at Mercs until RE6.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 15, 2014)

^ He likes RE6 cause its like tombraider lol


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2014)

_Resident Evil 6_ came out before _Tomb Raider_, so maybe you mean I like _Tomb Raider_ because it's like _Resident Evil 6_?


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2014)

Then again if that were true, Resident Evil 6 would be a LOT easier.

Or Tomb Raider a lot harder, since you wouldn't be able to jump then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2014)

None of the last 3 posts make any sense tbh


----------



## Krory (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah, Razr's post (as is usually the case) was pretty asinine so I'm just kind of rolling with it. I assume it was a lazy attempt at trolling.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

I wasnt trolling.

i was talking about tomb raider underworld


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2014)

That makes even _less_ sense because I don't like Underworld.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

Of course nobody likes that movie.

Its a crap movie.

Which is what RE6 is for half of its campaign


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2014)

Tomb Raider: Underworld isn't a movie...

And RE6 has four campaigns. Not "its" campaign.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

You do realize Im referring to Chris and Ada's campaign right?

Leon's is fine.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2014)

Ada's campaign is 60% identical to Leon's, so why is hers as bad as Chris'? That makes no sense and still doesn't explain the asinine connection.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

Because mysoginy.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2014)

So, like I said, amateur trolling.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

Nope.Not trolling at all


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2014)

krory said:


> Not to say The Evil Within won't be a good game, I'm sure it will be a _great_ game... but a great survival horror game? Considering what I've seen of "gameplay" has been a slew of chasing, running, and interjected cutscenes every fifty seconds... I have my doubts. I'll temper my expectations of "survival horror" unlike everyone else and I approach it the same way most people are approaching Revelations 2 in the same vain. I think both will be pretty awesome, I'm more inclined for Rev2 because I'm a Claire fanboy, but I don't expect either to be "survival horror."



Well, I was expecting all of that baggage from you since I'm pretty much cut from the same cloth when it comes to the overall perception of the Resident Evil franchise and how Resident Evil 4 is idolized by so many people despite being an action horror game. But I actually asked what you think about the game based on its own merits and not on all of the internet brand war that's inevitable in these things. We all know that the "RETURN TO SURVIVAL HORROR" crap is just part of their advertisement plan to get people running for the stores. 

I think it's looking pretty good. It's not goofy in any way and takes itself seriously, which in a way shows Mikami's commitment to it as a horror game, and it treads new ground for a game of his. You have a blend of Eastern and Western horror that traces back to movies, books and games (There's a shit load of references to the horror genre in all these formats) which go from the usual gore porn that we're used from him to psychological/super natural which is a good novelty. Apparently, it'll be hard to guess some developments of the story since they could be either attributed to super natural events or to the main character's deteriorating mind. I think it's pretty exciting since the atmosphere and direction of the game is as damp and eerie as it should be, which is exactly what I loved so much about the REmake.

[YOUTUBE]vIDpby6NNGk[/YOUTUBE]

Gameplay seems so-so though. It looks like it's suffers from the usual sin of modern horror games and gives too much arsenal and power to the player like a bunch of different traps that go from ice to fire and whatever else to the usual guns you'll see in a Resident Evil game but which can be upgraded which seems to turn you into a one man army. I've seen a Revolver, Sniper Rifle, Assault Rifle and even a crossbow that can explode enemies with fire and ice projectiles. The village section that I saw was basically Resident Evil 4 with even more ways of disposing those weird zombie things.

Although it seems he's trying to balance the action aspect out with sections that deliberately makes the player more vulnerable like the encounters with Box Head guy who seems pretty invincible and forces you to run and hide or the White Hooded guy who's plain invincible and the entire game seems to be riddled with traps which you have to avoid or escape on the spot if you're caught in them. Mikami's not just focusing on player empowerment. And I hope the harder modes are as imaginative as REmake's.

The Season Pass is total bullshit, though. And some of the textures are pretty shitty which is something to be expected from ID tech 5. Those "megatextures", man. Some hot shit.



St NightRazr said:


> "By learning where not to compromise, Kamiya freed himself to look at modern game design as a reflection of the gameplay tropes explored by the games that he loved growing up. For example, Resident Evil 2 wasn’t a horror game, but an action game that hinged on limitation -- should I use my ammo now or save it for later? This gradation continued with the Resident Evil 4 prototype that eventually became Devil May Cry."



I'll never get the hype surrounding RE2. What it did in terms of horror, the original was better and what it did in terms of action, the third one was better.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

Because nobody likes 3 for some reason^


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2014)

I'll say this, Death - I think Box man looks dumb as hell.  He looks like something out of a post-Team Silent _Silent Hill_ game. Didn't even have the initial shock impact that Dr. Salvador from _Resident Evil 4_ did.

But I did give my thoughts - I thought it would be good on its own merits but still too heavily focuses on chases, fleeing, cutscenes every too often, and attempts of trying to make us think it's scary equivalent to a Japanese man repeatedly and rapidly opening and closing a haunted house pop-up book right in front of our faces while going, "OooooOOOOOooOOOOOooOOOOoooOOOOOOO BOO!"

Then again I doubt I could take a Mikami plot seriously after RE4 was so clearly ripped from the awful _Dagon_ Lovecraft movie, which was a bastardization of _Shadow Over Innsmouth_.

I've come to expect the action-heavy thing from Resident Evil, but this is just different when it seems everyone trying to defend the game is like, "No, no, it's different, honest - it's like Resident Evil 4!" and I'm just like "Yeeeaaaah, same thing, bub."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2014)

Really disappointed by Destiny's feedback.. Thought it was gonna be a better Borderlands 2.. I was ready to drop cash for the PS4 bundle.. Welp, guess I'll wait for Uncharted 4 or Bloodborne..

Meanwhile I'll fucking rock to Nintendo's line up this winter


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2014)

It's really not that bad of a game.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2014)

Destiny is a very fun game

It's story is absolute incoherent trash

But it's a very fun game.


----------



## creative (Sep 16, 2014)

the worst thing about destiny is that the PR blew it way the fuck out of proportion to the point where it almost blatantly lied. I think destiny is solid. just not earth shattering or #gamechanger.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2014)

Pretty much. 

Every review almost unanimously declares they are having a shit ton of fun with the game, just the story sucks and there are some repetitive elements.

Take the plunge; Bungie always supports shit long term so it will only grow from here.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2014)

The best thing about destiny's story is that the hot mystery chick turned out to be 100% 'do not fist' android girl.

That literally had my sides splitting.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2014)

With the DLC revenue that will be pouring in, they can finally buy a shit to give to Peter Dinklage next time he's in the recording booth .


----------



## creative (Sep 16, 2014)

peter dinklege and the guy from the wire (Omar?) sound bored as fuck without the robotronic voices.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2014)

More Cortana, less Microsoft Sam would be nice.

Just because its an AI doesn't mean you can't be expressive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Every review almost unanimously declares they are having a shit ton of fun with the game, just the story sucks and there are some repetitive elements.
> 
> Take the plunge; Bungie always supports shit long term so it will only grow from here.



Thing is I got spoiled by Borderlands 2.. Where the game is more than just those two protect claptrap missions while he hacks something.. Also elemental mechanics + diverse enemy behavior really helped with grinding.. Not to mention constant loot that gets better with each level.. Destiny is everything but those things..

EDIT: Forgot skill trees too..

It would have been okay if I already had a PS4 and was looking for a game.. But I wont buy a PS4 for it.. I was ready to do so when I thought it was actually gonna be an MMORPG Shooter.. But nope; sticking with Smash, Pokemon, and Bayo this year.. There's also Child of Light and Shovel Knight; and my backlog's looking good.. So yeah..


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2014)

Destiny will keep me occupied until Sunset Overdrive, which will keep me occupied until The Master Chief Collection, which will keep me occupied until i'm ready to sink another 300 hours into the new Pokemon.


----------



## creative (Sep 16, 2014)

robo-wizard is where the fuck it's at though. that and captain toad.


----------



## Nim (Sep 16, 2014)

I want to get The Crew  beta was fun.

And I like the trailer xD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2014)

Sunset Overdrive; now that's a game I wish to play tbh..


----------



## Nim (Sep 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MO5NuVSQCIg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2014)

Is that also an MMORPG?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2014)

creative said:


> robo-wizard is where the fuck it's at though. that and captain toad.



Fucking Toad deserves a game as much as a person writing about games for a living deserves to call themselves a journalist.

I'm still salty that shit heel is getting a game.

Give me shy guy spin off games or give me death.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2014)

Plat sounds angry. Is it because he's wasting time on Destiny?


----------



## Nim (Sep 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> Is that also an MMORPG?



It's a MMO yes 

But I like the concept of only a limited number of people on the map. Not the whole community. Would be annoying as hell if groups block roads in a driving game xD


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> Thing is I got spoiled by Borderlands 2.. Where the game is more than just those two protect claptrap missions while he hacks something...



My biggest issue with the game is just about every mission after the Moon is this.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2014)

krory said:


> Plat sounds angry. Is it because he's wasting time on Destiny?



Krory hasn't seen my level 20 warlock .


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2014)

blade dancer >>>


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2014)

What are you playing some faggoty WoW shit?


----------



## creative (Sep 16, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Fucking Toad deserves a game as much as a person writing about games for a living deserves to call themselves a journalist.
> 
> I'm still salty that shit heel is getting a game.
> 
> Give me shy guy spin off games or give me death.



>shy guy game before a daisy solo


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2014)

when was the last time Daisy was relevant?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2014)

Nim said:


> It's a MMO yes
> 
> But I like the concept of only a limited number of people on the map. Not the whole community. Would be annoying as hell if groups block roads in a driving game xD



Not into driving games.. But hopefully it's good for your sake..



Platinum said:


> Krory hasn't seen my level 20 warlock .



So like what? 20 sponges till you cap it? :ho


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2014)

level 20 is the cap.

Though skills and gear aren't limited to it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2014)

I thought it was 30.. For a grindfest that's supposed to last 10 years that cap sure is fucking low..


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2014)

By "last forever" they mean with ten dollar map packs.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> I thought it was 30.. For a grindfest that's supposed to last 10 years that cap sure is fucking low..



it is 30

for gear.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2014)

Damn disappointment.. At least we'll get The Division.. 

Oh wait..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

Nim said:


> I want to get The Crew  beta was fun.
> 
> And I like the trailer xD



Are you sure you want to do that? Its another open world ubisoft game with poor progression and the same old "unlock the three towers' gameplay trope they keep abusing


As for Destiny? Soooo much fucking untapped potential. But the boss fights suck because there is no strategic approach to any of it. Just shoot the fucking bullet sponge till its dead

The division is an MMO too guys. Y'all gotta wait for the real #Gamechanger in 2016 


Unless evolve turns out to be something


----------



## Nim (Sep 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Are you sure you want to do that? Its another open world ubisoft game with poor progression and the same old "unlock the three towers' gameplay trope they keep abusing



Yep, I had fun playing it together with others. And I'm excited about the car design feature they also had in some NFS game (don't remember which it was, played it as a kid). And I really love the open world. "another open world" is not really an argument for me NOT to get it. The story didn't seem so interesting but the missions were fine.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

Open world ubisoft games tend to stink in terms of structure.

Do you usually like racing games? Cause there are others coming out that are better


----------



## Nim (Sep 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Open world ubisoft games tend to stink in terms of structure.
> 
> Do you usually like racing games? Cause there are others coming out that are better



If you have other open world racing games (with car design feature if possible) feel free to suggest some :33 and no I don't usually play racing games. But mainly because I don't catch up much on that game genre and don't know good games there.

Actually playing Sonic Allstarts Transformed sometimes. But that's more like a Mario Kart.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

Forza Horizon 2 is game if you got an Xbox 360/Bone.

You could also play Drive Club on PS4.

Project CARS isnt openworld but its looking to be the best sim racer around


----------



## Nim (Sep 16, 2014)

Visited a friend in Animal Crossing New Leaf today. Had to laugh way too much because of various things. Didn't see shit while digging holes around his house because of too many tears of joy


----------



## Nim (Sep 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Forza Horizon 2 is game if you got an Xbox 360/Bone.
> 
> You could also play Drive Club on PS4.
> 
> Project CARS isnt openworld but its looking to be the best sim racer around



I don't have a console ;( except for a PS3 which is never used. Mostly play computer games. Is the last one for pc?

edit: oh wait, it's not open world anyway


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah Project Cars was made for the PC

I wonder if Ubi will have a demo for The Crew, you might enjoy it but I've been personally hearing quite a bit of negative feedback since it has shoehorned rpg mechanics that intentionally make you pretty crappy till you get late in the progression system. The mechanics werent as fun.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]GEYmrLLPenc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nim (Sep 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Yeah Project Cars was made for the PC
> 
> I wonder if Ubi will have a demo for The Crew, you might enjoy it but I've been personally hearing quite a bit of negative feedback since it has shoehorned rpg mechanics that intentionally make you pretty crappy till you get late in the progression system. The mechanics werent as fun.



As I said, I played the beta  you could level up to Level 10 and I think drive through the whole USA (didn't have that much time playing it so didn't explore a lot). The mechanics were a bit difficult yes, but maybe it was just because I'm bad at it + using keyboard instead if a controller.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

Mhm. Well you'll probably have fun with it. Still, I recommend getting project cars if you want to try your hands at a hardcore simulation racer.


Anywhoo. How come nobody's talking about scalebound?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2014)

Cause there's nothing to talk about. We don't know shit about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2014)

Only talk of Scalebound I can offer now is port begging.. No info on the game yet IIRC.. All I know is that Kamiya went full Donte with the protag's design


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2014)

"Why is nobody talking about this completely ambiguous trailer that shows nothing on a game we know even less about other than Kamiya is making it so it'll probably be hipster-zany."

You're a real mental giant there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2014)

Is it me or does the protag also look like Neil Patrick Harris?


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't see it.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2014)

I do see it.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2014)

I guess it kind of looks like a Neil Patrick Harris combined with Sloth from the Goonies. Or if NPH had a severe allergic reaction to a bee-sting in the face or something.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 16, 2014)

....

You guys do realize Im the only person here who even bothers to update the thread when new information comes out


----------



## Gino (Sep 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> Is it me or does the protag also look like Neil Patrick Harris?



I just see Nu Dante.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2014)

Even NuDante's forehead ain't that big.


----------



## Gino (Sep 16, 2014)

I would have to agree.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2014)

Though yeah, one would have to be a moron to not see the NuDante influence. He just has a fatter face and bigger forehead.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2014)

His profile and face are a bit different. Its just the hair really.

He sounds like joe though lol.

Oh and his nose isnt like Dante or Kratos either thankfully


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2014)

So NPH...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> ....
> 
> You guys do realize Im the only person here who even bothers to update the thread when new information comes out



Guess you missed my posts.

We have nothing aside from vague comments from Kamiya. That's it. Maybe we'll have something this TGS.


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2014)

He's only posted like three times in the whole thread - throw out some of Kamiya's half-baked quotes, one to say he has a dragon fetish, and one to say he "knows" who the mocapper for the character is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyway, speaking of The Evil Within, here's the TGS trailer. Hope this year is more exciting than the last. Fucking mobile shit hell.

[YOUTUBE]UxkXguzVxZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2014)

Capcom sale on the North American PSN. 



Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen for only $7, and more.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 17, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Anyway, speaking of The Evil Within, here's the TGS trailer. Hope this year is more exciting than the last. Fucking mobile shit hell.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]UxkXguzVxZg[/YOUTUBE]



For the people who are no nihongojiners

[YOUTUBE]VBp9zBiMSRQ[/YOUTUBE]

ty based mikami.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Capcom sale on the North American PSN.
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen for only $7, and more.



Nice.. Might get Okami and Revelations.. 

Also, never played(or even read about) Chronicles.. Is it any good?


----------



## creative (Sep 17, 2014)

darkside chronicles is playable by all accounts and has moments of brilliance but the lack of camera control is a real divide for both RE fans and fans of rail-shooters alike. 

motion control does not improve nor hinder the experience.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2014)

The trap rooms in The Evil Within are looking really cool, I hope we get some good jump scare and intense situations out of those. And the monster design is really cool, there's a lot of different creatures in this game.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 17, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The trap rooms in The Evil Within are looking really cool, I hope we get some good jump scare and intense situations out of those. And the monster design is really cool, there's a lot of different creatures in this game.



There are not many  jump scares in chaps 1-5, I saw one in 8(now 9). They don't wanna rely on them. It's a mix of silent hill uneasiness(you walk into a room, nothing is in it, turn around, door is gone, walk around, room keeps getting weirder and weirder), REmake and RE4 with some Shutter Island thrown in.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2014)

krory said:


> He's only posted like three times in the whole thread - throw out some of Kamiya's half-baked quotes, one to say he has a dragon fetish, and one to say he "knows" who the mocapper for the character is.



Ah right,I forgot,you lot are lacking in any semblance of enthusiasm.


(Lol Krory,you need to read inbetween the lines, an obvious joke about his facial features is blatanly obvious. Thats the only reason anyone brings up motion capture well,_ever_)


----------



## Krory (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm not sure you know what "enthusiasm" means.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2014)

Gleefully tomb raiding on a dead dragon carcass is your personal metric for enthusiasm,no?


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2014)

*METAL GEAR COLLECTION IS A FUCKING CLOTHING LINE*


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2014)

For those that didn't know, _Final Fantasy IV_ remake hit Steam today.


----------



## Nim (Sep 18, 2014)

I love how all those Final Fantasy games are coming to steam. I was always curious why these games were so hyped but never had the chance to play any of them. Owning FFVII already but didn't have much time playing it yet :3 but I will sooner or later.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 18, 2014)

Nim said:


> I love how all those Final Fantasy games are coming to steam. I was always curious why these games were so hyped but never had the chance to play any of them. Owning FFVII already but didn't have much time playing it yet :3 but I will sooner or later.



It's a massive game, too bad all the chars are pretty meh. If you are in it for the gameplay you are gonna enjoy it.


----------



## creative (Sep 18, 2014)

krory said:


> *METAL GEAR COLLECTION IS A FUCKING CLOTHING LINE*



I love that the models are unaware that they look like jojo bootleggers.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 18, 2014)

FFXV on PC one day


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Sep 18, 2014)

Shucks, Gino's the only EA/ACT OG that I see still posts here.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2014)

triads


...

Go on


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 20, 2014)

people are pissed


----------



## p-lou (Sep 21, 2014)

oops! couldn't find it

c'mon ashes


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 21, 2014)

UGF probably took it down due to the backlash. They removed the tweet too. Monday is going to be fun...

it was a sneak peak of Triad Wars btw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gzopWRXK_r4[/YOUTUBE]

Funniest Angry Review yet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2014)

Just bought Okami HD and Revelations off the Capcom sale.. Squeenix sale was weak tho


----------



## Naruko (Sep 21, 2014)

Thinking there may not be as much streaming tomorrow (or today, as the case may be for him being in PT):


----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2014)

I bought nothing because I have no money.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2014)

krobro


----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2014)

I am literally going to have to pirate Inquisition and Revelations 2.


----------



## Mako (Sep 22, 2014)

The fact that Triad Wars is a PC online game _and_ the sequel of Sleeping Dogs still pisses me off.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 22, 2014)

krory said:


> I am literally going to have to pirate Inquisition and Revelations 2.



PC master race


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]u1WzZngxY1c[/YOUTUBE]

Nice


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2014)

so I got resident evil 6, hitman absolution, dragons dark arisen and soul reaver again from the sale on PSN

all cheap 

I already had deus ex augmented edition+ dlc and didn't feel it necessary to rebuy the director's cut


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Furious George (Sep 22, 2014)

Beam me up bitch.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 22, 2014)

That console pokemon and half life 3 one _SLAYED_ holy shit, I cant stop laughing


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 22, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Beam me up bitch.



White PS4 is best PS4.

But I dont want destiny so I'll keep waiting.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 22, 2014)

That Last Gaurdian one was straight up _*mean*_ 



St NightRazr said:


> White... is best.....


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2014)

That Last Guardian one was wholly accurate.


----------



## Nim (Sep 22, 2014)

Free Tropico 3 copy on humblebundle for the next 20 hours. If someone misses it, I still have one key left, so feel free to message me for it if you're interested.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Mael (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone remember the grainy mess that was Terminal Velocity?

That game was fucking fun back in the day.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 23, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> [YOUTUBE]u1WzZngxY1c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Nice



Since this died, vid is here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2014)

*If it breathes and it's hostile, you put bullets in it.*

Dunno why.. But I chuckled


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 24, 2014)

Khris said:


> *If it breathes and it's hostile, you put bullets in it.*
> 
> Dunno why.. But I chuckled



ty based Shinji Mikami

[YOUTUBE]-zhemd9hinM[/YOUTUBE]


this one is spoiler city

[YOUTUBE]vJ3r7WUE4kw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2014)

Heh.. Just realized Mikami actually worked on Revelations.. I thought he left way before that game.. Then again, I have no idea how long revelations took to develop..


----------



## Krory (Sep 24, 2014)

Khris said:


> *If it breathes and it's hostile, you put bullets in it.*
> 
> Dunno why.. But I chuckled



That's the Metro Ranger quote essentially.

"If it's hostile, you shoot/kill it."

And pretty sure most of what Mikami did in Revelations was scrapped in the long run after Dai Sato was hired. That was when they had shit like Chris and Jill facing off against each other, the concept of clones, etc.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 24, 2014)

Destiny's budget was 500 million dollars.

Gravity cost 100 million dollars.

Indian mars mission cost 73 million dollars.

This is too much. It's too fucking much. These overinflated budgets have to go the fuck away. It's just not right.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 24, 2014)

Yep krory is right I don't know anything about him being involved in the final version of revelations.



Naruto said:


> Destiny's budget was 500 million dollars.
> 
> Gravity cost 100 million dollars.
> 
> ...



Darksiders 2 apparently cost them 50 mil...


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 24, 2014)

Holy crap. Australia is getting stuff early!


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 24, 2014)

this hit reaction though





Lortastic said:


> Holy crap. Australia is getting stuff early!



sasuga straya!


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 24, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Destiny's budget was 500 million dollars.
> 
> Gravity cost 100 million dollars.
> 
> ...



Wasn't Destiny's budget also supposed to last for the future games?

But yeah video games are getting to expensive, thats why everyone is tacking on DLC to make a profit, people wouldn't like it but video games should be closer to $70.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 24, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> this hit reaction though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was considering getting a 3DS XL. But I can get a NEW 3DS XL. That name has to change


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey, now.

I'm in complete agreement Destiny's budget is the exact kind of hyper-inflated, bloated monstrosity we're stuck with in AAA gaming for the foreseeable future, but let's not give out incorrect facts.

The game people are playing right this very second did not cost 500 million dollars; that was a projected number, including things like marketing, over like a decade-long period they hope to keep the gaming going.  That's a far cry from "the game Destiny as it currently stands cost more than the GDP of some countries."


----------



## Krory (Sep 24, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Wasn't Destiny's budget also supposed to last for the future games?
> 
> But yeah video games are getting to expensive, thats why everyone is tacking on DLC to make a profit, people wouldn't like it but video games should be closer to $70.



No game around the time and no game coming out has even come *close* to that amount. A vast majority of that was spent on excessive marketing and advertising in an attempt to try and hype it up. They literally spent hundreds of millions *just* to get it ads on websites and on sides of buses. The association that "this is the cost of games now" is asinine and ignorant, flat-out.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 24, 2014)

krory said:


> No game around the time and no game coming out has even come *close* to that amount. A vast majority of that was spent on excessive marketing and advertising in an attempt to try and hype it up. They literally spent hundreds of millions *just* to get it ads on websites and on sides of buses. The association that "this is the cost of games now" is asinine and ignorant, flat-out.



Didn't GTA 5 cost around 250 million for only one game? Still games are still getting expensive as fuck, when games are not making a profit at the million sales mark, something is clearly wrong.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> ty based Shinji Mikami
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-zhemd9hinM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Fucking Japanese and their dumb-ass analogies.

Game is really looking great. Although I'm not crazy on the stealth kill mechanic since that is almost always something that can be used and abused. Hope the game provides scenarios where that shit isn't the easy way out. But the enemy design, environments, tone, it's all over the place and the psychological aspect is a good excuse for it. 

Although pre-order/season pass shit in a survival horror game is fucking disgusting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2014)

And I thought Adam Sessler quit the whole gaming thing? I'm tired of seeing this coke-head pretending he likes games.



krory said:


> No game around the time and no game coming out has even come *close* to that amount. A vast majority of that was spent on excessive marketing and advertising in an attempt to try and hype it up. They literally spent hundreds of millions *just* to get it ads on websites and on sides of buses. The association that "this is the cost of games now" is asinine and ignorant, flat-out.



That doesn't even begin to assuage the problem of over-budgeted products. The fact that they spend a 450 million fucking dollars on marketing and around 50 million to actually make the game is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Krory (Sep 25, 2014)

I can't seem to go anywhere on the internet without seeing Adam Sessler jerking off to The Evil Within actually. Why are websites still reporting from him?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 25, 2014)

4gb VRAM recommended, bethesda pls stop



Deathbringerpt said:


> And I thought Adam Sessler quit the whole gaming thing? I'm tired of seeing this coke-head pretending he likes games.



He is the president of a gaming consultant company? If you mean he quit reviews and interviews and shit yeah he did, this was just paid marketing.



Deathbringerpt said:


> . *Hope the game provides scenarios where that shit isn't the easy way out.* But the enemy design, environments, tone, it's all over the place and the psychological aspect is a good excuse for it.
> 
> *Although pre-order/season pass shit in a survival horror game is fucking disgusting.*



Most enemies don't stay and bang on doors like that one they twitch and walk around, you never know when they are gonna turn around. Also if you have to remember to turn off your lantern every time you want to stealth kill something.

It's disgusting in any game.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 26, 2014)

So Shadow of Mordor is getting perfect to almost perfect scores. I expected it to be ok but not THIS good. Can't wait for Tuesday


----------



## Krory (Sep 26, 2014)

>Trusting reviews in the wake of #GamerGate


----------



## Krory (Sep 26, 2014)

Also, wtf is up with The Evil Within specs?  Holy hell.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 26, 2014)

krory said:


> Also, wtf is up with The Evil Within specs?  Holy hell.



Yeah rofl, I have the best graphics card from last year, NOT GOOD ENOUGH m8.

They used the same engine as Wolfenstein, which I maxed out no problem so I'll see.

Shadow of Mordor has like a 6gb VRAM requirement for Ultra textures, so basically you'd need a Titan ot 780ti 6gb to run it in Ultra.

Well I wanted next gen, I got it.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 26, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> So Shadow of Mordor is getting perfect to almost perfect scores. I expected it to be ok but not THIS good. Can't wait for Tuesday



You know what else did?

Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 26, 2014)

krory said:


> Also, wtf is up with The Evil Within specs?  Holy hell.



They're absolutely fucking retarded. Whoever's porting it is god damn incompetent.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 26, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You know what else did?
> 
> Dragon Age 2.



Fuck you boskov you never bothered to tell me you got married  I thought I was your boy 

C...congrats!


----------



## Krory (Sep 26, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They're absolutely fucking retarded. Whoever's porting it is god damn incompetent.



At least now I know it's not even worth my time trying to pirate it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 26, 2014)

Recommneded "next gen" specs these days arent really the real specs you actually need to run the game

But this is besthesda so expect bullshit


----------



## Krory (Sep 26, 2014)

Bethesda has flat-out said that they can't guarantee the game will even *run* if you don't have the recommended specs. The recommended are actually the minimum now.


----------



## Krory (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm caving and pirating Vanishing of Ethan Carter


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2014)

You can run watch dogs with less than the recommended specs on ultra


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2014)

krory said:


> At least now I know it's not even worth my time trying to pirate it.



Just get it on console. Thing's out everywhere anyway.

Or just run the thing with lower settings. id Tech 5 might be a joke for high end graphics but it's still pretty easy on lower specs.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2014)

krory is broke


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh, yeah.

Pirate the fucking thing, I don't know.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 27, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Fuck you boskov you never bothered to tell me you got married  I thought I was your boy
> 
> C...congrats!



Boskov's married now?! 

You actually dont know me that well, but I still feel left out for not knowing. I'm his fucking FATHER for crying out loud!
:sanji


----------



## Krory (Sep 27, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Just get it on console. Thing's out everywhere anyway.
> 
> Or just run the thing with lower settings. id Tech 5 might be a joke for high end graphics but it's still pretty easy on lower specs.



Bethesda's flat-out saying they don't expect it to run below the "recommended" specs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2014)

Played Ninja Gaiden: Black and God of War:Ascension all day. Gotta love lazy sundays.

Too bad God of War: Ascension is incredibly bland and samey, outside some interesting gameplay changes and graphics/art direction. The plot is so fucking non-existant, it just shows how Santa Monica has no idea what to do with GoW after 3.

AND NOW, SOME FURY BITCHES THAT WERE NEVER MENTIONED BEFORE ARE ANNOYING KRATOS AND THAT'S SUPER IMPORTANT OR SOMETHING, I DON'T KNOW, WHO CARES, WE HAVE MULTIPLAYER!

Playing with Red Kratos and fighting against Blue, Yellow and Green Kratos isn't exactly my idea of fun, either. 



krory said:


> Bethesda's flat-out saying they don't expect it to run below the "recommended" specs.



Only chance you have, ^ (use bro). Gotta put up with those 50 gigs of uncompressed audio. If you really ditched all your consoles, that is. The game looks fucking great, stop playing hard just because you don't like fanboys.

What are your specs, by the way?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 28, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Too bad God of War: Ascension is incredibly bland and samey, outside some interesting gameplay changes and graphics/art direction. The plot is so fucking non-existant, it just shows how Santa Monica had no idea what to do with GoW after 3.
> 
> AND NOW, SOME FURY BITCHES THAT WERE NEVER MENTIONED BEFORE ARE ANNOYING KRATOS AND THAT'S SUPER IMPORTANT, OR SOMETHING,  I DON'T KNOW, WHO CARES, WE HAVE MULTIPLAYER!
> 
> Playing with Red Kratos and fighting against Blue, Yellow and Green Kratos isn't exactly my idea of fun, either.



God of War is one of my favorite series so they would have to fuck something up royally for me not to like it. Ascension was a good game to me. The only problem was the story being a complete excuse to milk the franchise. Still, the core gameplay remains very solid and the presentation and scope are as strong as ever.

They just need to move on to a different character, Kratos' story is over. Or maybe ditch greek mythology altogether and try something new. Norse would be fantastic.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2014)

Get up in dat Egyptian mythology.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 28, 2014)

krory said:


> Get up in dat Egyptian mythology.



That would be my choice too.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2014)

krory said:


> Bethesda's flat-out saying they don't expect it to run below the "recommended" specs.



Bethesda are morons



There we go, mystery solved, bethesda reps are morons. There was no fucking way my 780ti wouldn't eat this game alive.


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2014)

Unless people don't know how to make a game, which is certainly possible.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 29, 2014)

And y'all STILL have reason to doubt me?

Lmao.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2014)

Am back from my vacation guys.. Did I miss anything? 

Oh Ascension talk.. I still don't know if the elements actually do anything to the enemies..


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is my name suddenly all sparkly?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2014)

Cuz it's kawaii that's why..


----------



## zenieth (Sep 29, 2014)

Guessing Preet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2014)

I bet he lost a bet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2014)

True story; I remember wanting to buy an Xbox just for Blinx


----------



## Lance (Oct 3, 2014)

Who ever created that banner for Arcade, you the boss. 


Also why is Mordor so hard to play


----------



## Simon (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## creative (Oct 3, 2014)

i like that shadow of mordor expects you to fucking fight instead of waiting for the counter button unlike ass creed or arkham games. already proving to be better than the source material it's biting off of.


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2014)

Lance said:


> Who ever created that banner for Arcade, you the boss.
> 
> 
> Also why is Mordor so hard to play



You're welcome.



I'd prefer something a little less corrupt and closed-minded, thanks. 




creative said:


> i like that shadow of mordor expects you to fucking fight instead of waiting for the counter button unlike ass creed or arkham games. already proving to be better than the source material it's biting off of.



The Nemesis System alone sets it worlds above either series.


----------



## creative (Oct 3, 2014)

Lets watch a quick bit of the speedrun of this area.
I know people don't enjoy tbfp but try out the demo for adventures of pip.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 4, 2014)

krory said:


> The Nemesis System alone sets it worlds above either series.



I haven't played Mordor yet but saying it's "worlds" above Arkham most certainly can't be right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2014)

I just bought a PS4 and since there are like zero Triple AAA games worth my attention, I would like to either buy Child of Light or Transistor.. Which one should I go for?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I haven't played Mordor yet but saying it's "worlds" above Arkham most certainly can't be right.




Its not worlds above Arkham but the Nemesis thing is definitely worth the price of admission.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I haven't played Mordor yet but saying it's "worlds" above Arkham most certainly can't be right.



It's a really kickass system but the game itself is pretty average.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2014)

I am bumping my question.. 

Transistor or Child of Light?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2014)

Transistor, now shut your face.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2014)

get both

problem solved


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2014)

@VBD, legit question, is there ever a time when you're not a dick about anything?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> @VBD, legit question, is there ever a time when you're not a dick about anything?



right back at you chico.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 5, 2014)

He means "no"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2014)

See this is why nobody even bothers to remember you in the wrestling thread


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 5, 2014)

//HbS


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I haven't played Mordor yet but saying it's "worlds" above Arkham most certainly can't be right.



Mordor Is a better Assassins game than Assassins Creed.  ( And the combat is better than in arkham games. You're not always waiting for the "counter" button to come up)

Hell its even aping FF15 and MGSV ideas before those games are even out lol

Basically its an Expy game with a kickass enemy encounter system.


----------



## Simon (Oct 5, 2014)

Still haven't got around to buying Mordor, but what I've seen of the nemesis system and gameplay, it looks amazing.

 Still is it worth $60? Is the open-world visually pleasing? From what I've seen it's a lot of flat ground, cliffs, and shacks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2014)

My main problem with Mordor is that it's a better Assassin's Creed game than Assassin's creed. Really. I'm tired of Assassin's Creed games, you even have to do those boring ass intel missions.

The combat is more Witcher than Batman and Assassin's Creed which is a good thing but you still have Assassin's Creed and Batman counters which means that it's even easier than those other 2. You're fucking invincible in this game from beginning to end if you play your cards right. 

The nemesis system is what really makes this game, it's really awesome and fucking rewarding. It's awesome seeing some coward, irrelevant rank and file rise through the rank because you annihilated the leadership and then see him shit his pants and run away when you meet him again. It feels really alive.

I'd say it's a poor open world action game but a really awesome hunting game. 

Oh and the last boss is as amazing as the last boss of Halo 4.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2014)

^ True but next gen is slim pickings all around for lots of folks 

Any of you played Aliens yet?


----------



## Krory (Oct 5, 2014)

I didn't know people would keep getting promoted to Warchief. My surprise when Skog Bright-Eyes, who kept evading death and occasionally slaying me, became Warchief after everyone else was killed.

Made it even more satisfying when I finally gunned him down with an Elf-shot when he tried to run.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 5, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Boskov's married now?!
> 
> You actually dont know me that well, but I still feel left out for not knowing. I'm his fucking FATHER for crying out loud!
> :sanji



YOU'RE NOT MY REAL DAD



Furious George said:


> Its not worlds above Arkham but the Nemesis thing is definitely worth the price of admission.



Watching the Wife start it, all I'm seeing is poor Rug the Choker repeatedly come back to get his face pounded in.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

You guys really ought to check "I know that voice". It's a documentary about the voice acting industry.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 6, 2014)

ty based pcsx2 for making an amazing game look even better


----------



## Simon (Oct 6, 2014)

First time playing through FFX/FFX-2. Liking what I've played so far.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 6, 2014)

Simon said:


> First time playing through FFX/FFX-2. Liking what I've played so far.



X is besto minus the US VA, the jap isn't any better but they did a really cool thing with Tidus where he keeps sounding more mature as the game goes further, pretty cool.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 6, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> ty based pcsx2 for making an amazing game look even better



Jessica's tits

Ripping of your pants since the 90s


Also, The rumors are strong now that the B.net client was Updated

Blizzard will announce maybe a Warcraft 3 HD Edition on this year's Blizzcon

if don't, the 1st 2 games remastered


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 6, 2014)

warcraft 4 pls.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2014)

People expecting any quality from Blizzard after Blizzard North bit the dust or WoW's money corrupted the corporate heads even further is pretty funny.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 6, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> People expecting any quality from Blizzard after Blizzard North bit the dust or WoW's money corrupted the corporate heads even further is pretty funny.



Reaper of Souls is pretty good, all things considering.


----------



## Simon (Oct 6, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> X is besto minus the US VA, the jap isn't any better but they did a really cool thing with Tidus where he keeps sounding more mature as the game goes further, pretty cool.


Some of it just sounds unnatural, usually it's either Tidus or a AI in a cutscene. All the other characters aren't so bad.

For some weird reason this game makes me want to get back into FFXIV.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2014)

I moved the gamergate posts to the relevant thread. Keep it there, if you will. Also: friendly reminder to stay civil.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Reaper of Souls is pretty good, all things considering.



I will admit, having played Reaper of Souls on the PS4 with the waifu, it's a certainly enjoyable, if mindless, foray into loot grinding, but if it were released under a non-Blizzard moniker it'd be ignored by the bigger gaming press and probably given a small cult status, if that says anything.

Or, rather, for a company like BLIZZARD to receive a 'could have been worse' as a compliment is rather disheartening, seeing as how they were an incredibly important company in gaming not 10 years ago.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 6, 2014)

So I play Candy Crush now and I like it. 

Phew, glad that's off my chest!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2014)

You join my grandmother and my aunt as the third person I know who plays that game George .


----------



## Naruto (Oct 7, 2014)

Furious George said:


> So I play Candy Crush now and I like it.
> 
> Phew, glad that's off my chest!



You sicken me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2014)

At least play bejeweled


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 7, 2014)

Playing through starcraft ii campaigns on brutal.

Still having trouble figuring out what unit is good for ______.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 7, 2014)

1 team is polishing and adding the last updates and promises, while the other one works on Human Resources


It takes time but Uber/Former Total Annihilation team is getting shit done


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 7, 2014)

On the shadow of mordor discussion


----------



## Simon (Oct 7, 2014)

Pix the Cat reminds me of Chu Chu Rocket for the GBA.


----------



## creative (Oct 7, 2014)

got my hands on the smash demo. the control stick and internet isn't as big of a problem as I thought it would be. that kirby air ride-esque mode is garbage and hot bullshit though.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 8, 2014)

free DAO


----------



## Simon (Oct 8, 2014)

Still waiting for that FFXII Remastered Square Soft.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 9, 2014)

Simon said:


> Still waiting for that FFXII Remastered Square Soft.



You and me both. I am the only person I know that enjoyed 12 a great deal.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 9, 2014)

They added dual audio to 13 on steam and it's 60 FPS, sasuga SE.

The game is 60gigs though. Dem high quality FMV's and uncompressed audio.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2014)

Just finished WindWaker.. Took me long enough, but it was worth the ride.. Dunno if I should go for Hero Mode.. Something tells me am gonna rage a lot


----------



## Simon (Oct 10, 2014)

Replaying Persona 4 Golden in anticipation of Persona Q release


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 10, 2014)

Finished Dawn of War: DC(canon Route) with GrOrc's Titanium mod


its funny how a single mod can fix the Horrible and ragequitting Eldar Stronghold mission

THANK THE EMPRAH FOR CREATING THE DAMOCLES Rhino Chassis

SUCK MY HERETICAL CHAPTER MASTER BALLS TALDEER!


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 11, 2014)

I had no idea using a HDMI cable to connect the PS3 to the TV as opposed to the 3 colour thing they give you would make THAT much of a difference in the graphics display. ;_;


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 11, 2014)

Wait you were using composite on a hd tv? Dear god.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 11, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> People expecting any quality from Blizzard after Blizzard North bit the dust



this is a huge distinction to make that seems to be overlooked


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 11, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Wait you were using composite on a hd tv? Dear god.



Is that what it's called? It came with the PS3 

Oh man, all the HD goodness I missed out on


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 11, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Is that what it's called? It came with the PS3
> 
> Oh man, all the HD goodness I missed out on



Yeah they are called composite cables, older then fuck, the only thing worse quality wise would be to use the cable line.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2014)

I can never use composite on HD.. Never.. If I want to play old consoles, I either bust out my bootay TV or fire up an emulator..


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> I can never use composite on HD.. Never.. If I want to play old consoles, I either bust out my bootay TV or fire up an emulator..



CRT is the way to go if you play old consoles.

Sony Tritons are pretty much the definitive tv for pre 7th gen gaming.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 11, 2014)

I now know how godly the graphics are >_>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> CRT is the way to go if you play old consoles.
> 
> Sony Tritons are pretty much the definitive tv for pre 7th gen gaming.



I have a Samsung one I keep in my room.. The power button is fucked up and I have no remote but other than that it runs flawlessly


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2014)

Sharp tv's with built in famicoms are the master race CRT


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 11, 2014)

Goddamn, everything looks 100 times more amazing. I want someone to slap me for not knowing such a simple thing.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2014)

Someone is entering the HD age a little late.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 11, 2014)

It boggles me that people play older games on modern HD TVs.

Why do you hate Jesus?


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2014)

Jesus died for your games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2014)

**


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2014)

hopefully gaben dies for HLF3


----------



## Simon (Oct 11, 2014)

I think Neo Geo games scaled look alright on HD TVs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2014)

PS2 looks horrendous on HDTVs.. Like you can't even make out some texts..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2014)

Playing Okami for the first time since its release.. I gotta say, Capcom dropped the ball by not pushing Ammy to be one of their mascots along with Ryu and Megaman.. With all the wacky and funny NPC, she still manages to stand out in the game..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 12, 2014)

For a game that sold like crap, the way Capcom handled wasn't so bad. If you don't count that horrible Wii port, that is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2014)

All am saying is that Ammy's very approachable as a mascot.. Not that mascots are worth shit anymore(if they ever were).. But I just get that vibe from her.. 

It's really shitty that it sold that bad..


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 13, 2014)

I'll tell you how it runs in 7 hours my friends


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2014)

Pachtr thinks xbox will outsell ps4 in september by 75 k because destiny


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 13, 2014)

K TEW runs perfectly fine at a nearly constant 60FPS @ 1440p for me and people with inferior graphics cards to mine.

Dropped down to about 54 in the initial area due to rain, sometimes if you stare in fire it also drops down to around 54-52, other than that rock solid 60.

Specs were overblown just like Shadow of Mordor.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 14, 2014)

Y'all ought to listen to me more.

Dun told ya the specs are being inflated


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2014)

Everything went better than expected.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2014)

I've heard that a single 660 w/ 2GB VRAM can max TEW at 1080p/60fps  

Specs were way overblown, as usual.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2014)

Have I left anything obvious out?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2014)

Don't think so.. I mean obviously we shouldn't post PSN+ freebies as those are obvious to everyone..


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 14, 2014)

remove doom from the list, doom isn't abandonware, and never it was

TES 1 and 2 is free because its free(but it can be bought with the anthology box)


and most of these games aren't abandonwares, because they are still being sold on gog or other websites like amazon

only TES 1 and 2 are still valid, Wolf 3d can be played on Java thx  to Id


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2014)

The framework for Freespace 2 was released under public domain.

The user-made content should definitely go on this list.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2014)

I moved your posts here. I understand it can be confusing but please read the opening post of the freebies thread. We are only to post new freebies in there, not suggestions to the F2P list or any discussion. We can use this convo or make another thread.

In any case, I'm not home so it's hard to navigate the web and I can't confirm that Doom and stuff is or isn't abandonware, but rest assured if it isn't I'll either categorize it elsewhere or remove it altogether.

And Boskov, feel free to provide links and I'll add stuff 



Khris said:


> Don't think so.. I mean obviously we shouldn't post PSN+ freebies as those are obvious to everyone..



PSN+ is a paid service, so no. But any free games on consoles, I'd love to add. Or free DLC and whatnot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2014)

PSN+ fucking sucks anyways..


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bUIvhQPPCRg[/YOUTUBE]

BORDER HALO LANDS OF WARCRAFT ONLINE

MY SIDES


----------



## Itachі (Oct 14, 2014)

did naruto just break his own rule



Naruto said:


> *Read Before Posting*​
> *DO NOT*
> 
> 
> Post about games that are always available for free.





Naruto said:


> *Free Video Games*
> 
> These games are free forever. Listed below are notable F2P titles and links to more comprehensive collections to choose from.​
> 
> ...


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 14, 2014)

For shame. 

Putting in a ban request now.

(Then after he's gone, I can steal that adorable crab set. It will be all mine!)


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 14, 2014)

Also, linking this here. :3



Patchouli said:


> For everyone that voted in the Golden Joystick thing for XCOM, you can now claim your free copy of XCOM: Enemy Unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got my free XCOM key really quickly this year. 

(The wait for civ 5 last year was unbearable. I mean, I shouldn't complain about free stuff. But 24 hours without Civ 5 in my life is 24 hours I don't enjoy. )


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> For shame.
> 
> Putting in a ban request now.
> 
> (Then after he's gone, I can steal that adorable crab set. It will be all mine!)


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll never be a badass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who needs to be a badass when you're this kawaii


----------



## Itachі (Oct 14, 2014)

is there a reason why naruto's home is not currently being invaded by black men cosplaying as choji


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2014)

Itachі said:


> did naruto just break his own rule





The point of it being: here is a list, knock yourselves off you sods - please only post actual freebies.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 14, 2014)

you don't have to tell me to knock myself off


----------



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2014)

Itachі said:


> you don't have to tell me to knock myself off



I meant knock yourselves out. The language barrier is so real 

[YOUTUBE]JOoMxP8vl7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 14, 2014)

and teh 1st reviews for the evil within PC port

-even dark sould pc port ran better
-its CTD-ing like ass
-Ultra settings my ass, its a fucking PS 3 game with shit graphics
-Blatant ripoff of Saw, Alan Wake and Resident Evil 6
-Resident evil 6 clone with RE 4 commands an mechanics
-its CTDing like ass
-i have a C2d + HD6850 and its running fine at 48 FPS
-Shittiest port of the early decade
-Mikami Lied AGAIN
-Dead Space 3 is Better
-its FUCKING CTD-ING LIKE A friend
-Just play Resident Evil 4 and Alan Wake, its the same plot, nothing new.
-CTD's and FUCKING BLACK BARS BUGS
-ACM AI WAS BETTER


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2014)

Nardo channeling dat inner Stalin telling poor souls to off themseleves


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2014)

Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]bUIvhQPPCRg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> BORDER HALO LANDS OF WARCRAFT ONLINE
> 
> MY SIDES



hahahahahahaa


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2014)

Khris said:


> PSN+ fucking sucks anyways..



you'd be wrong, but that's okay


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow, Peter Dinklage is Guilty Spark without the wit.

That's...so boring.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ITcn_D_1fZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Oct 16, 2014)

New subsections are live. Crossing fingers they can pull off the activity to maintain them!


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 17, 2014)

ridiculous


----------



## creative (Oct 17, 2014)

early voices state that evil within is choking on the PC.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2014)

Naruto said:


> New subsections are live. Crossing fingers they can pull off the activity to maintain them!



Don't know about Smash, but League will definitely sustain itself.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> ridiculous


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2014)

struggle must be real


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2014)

My Senran Kagura: Shinovi Versus came in the mail today.

Now, I just need something to play it on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2014)

Shirker you thirsty fuck.. Buying a vita for tits smh


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey, man, don't you dare think of me as the type of shallow fuck that only buys a gaming system for boobs. Whaddya take me for?

...

...I'm buying it for boobs _and_ weeaboo bullshit. *patiently awaits _Tales of Hearts R_ release*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2014)

Tales of hearts R is shit.

Play the ds version in Japanese


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 18, 2014)

Finally defeated every level in the campaign modes of heart of the swarm and wings of liberty on brutal difficulty.  My noob skills have earned a 1 up.



.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm the type that blames my itchy nose.  I usually always end up scratching it while playing videogames.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2014)

Woah.. I thought I was alone with that.. That shit usually happens in intense moments too..


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2014)

Khris said:


> Woah.. I thought I was alone with that.. That shit usually happens in intense moments too..



Holy shit, that is exactly when it happens to me.  Tied round of Halo with a thirty seconds to go?  Itchy nose strikes with a vengeance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2014)

And I always try to scratch it with my wrist and I end up fucking up


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2014)

Khris said:


> And I always try to scratch it with my wrist and I end up fucking up



I usually do that but sometimes I use my shoulder. 

Either way, it's a disaster as I use a mouse + keyboard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2014)

>Shoulder

Never thought of that


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2014)

With a controller it can be somewhat effective.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2014)

I feel like a dumbass.. I've had this issue for nearly 2 decades, and I never stopped to think of using my shoulder.. 

My whole life is a joke


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bDOZbvE01Fk[/YOUTUBE]

Never knew krory's pedo-crush was soooo edgy


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2014)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]bDOZbvE01Fk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Never knew krory's pedo-crush was soooo edgy



Saw that a while ago.  These kids.


----------



## Simon (Oct 18, 2014)

Was thinking of getting back into FFXIV, and then that expansion announcement hit me hard goddammit, i'm ready to RAID!


----------



## Naruto (Oct 18, 2014)

Maisie is a good actress, but someone I would want to stay far away from IRL. "Can't even"-type personality.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2014)

Dream said:


> Saw that a while ago.  These kids.



Dat was some beta ass blowing..


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 19, 2014)

Khris said:


> I feel like a dumbass.. I've had this issue for nearly 2 decades, and I never stopped to think of using my shoulder..
> 
> My whole life is a joke



>not using the controller itself to scratch your nose

Noob


----------



## Naruto (Oct 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> >not using the controller itself to scratch your nose
> 
> Noob



>getting skin flakes on your gamepad

Ew.

All my gamepads and handhelds are pristine. I polish them before and after use. Shit costs money, yo.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 19, 2014)

Skin flakes...are you a lizard or something?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> >not using the controller itself to scratch your nose
> 
> Noob



And risk fucking up even more? No thanks.



Naruto said:


> >getting skin flakes on your gamepad
> 
> Ew.
> 
> All my gamepads and handhelds are pristine. I polish them before and after use. Shit costs money, yo.



You and I are very different people when it comes to gaming


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]y4L2ShZViVQ[/YOUTUBE]

Somebody get this theme outta my head


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 19, 2014)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]y4L2ShZViVQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Somebody get this theme outta my head



HERE, HAVE SOME ADRENALINE RUSH

[YOUTUBE]eRnOLVeA-1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

I actually never touched a Quake game 

Cool theme tho


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2014)

Quake 3: Arena was the game that made me fall in love with PC gaming.  Some of the finest multiplayer action I've experienced.


----------



## Krory (Oct 19, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Maisie is a good actress, but someone I would want to stay far away from IRL. "Can't even"-type personality.



You leave my pedo-waifu alone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't remember enjoying Okami this much.. I guess growing up has its advantages


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 19, 2014)

Okami was always baller.

I really need to get that HD version.  Does the "Asian" version have English translations?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

According to Play-Asia, yes it does..

And you shoulda snatched it on the psn capcom sale a few weeks back..


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 19, 2014)

>digital 

You philistine. 

But, thanks, I'll have to pick it up some time.  Good ol' region free PS3.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 19, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> HERE, HAVE SOME ADRENALINE RUSH
> 
> [YOUTUBE]eRnOLVeA-1w[/YOUTUBE]





Dream said:


> Quake 3: Arena was the game that made me fall in love with PC gaming.  Some of the finest multiplayer action I've experienced.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >digital
> 
> You philistine.
> 
> But, thanks, I'll have to pick it up some time.  Good ol' region free PS3.



It was on sale, and where I live even 3 year old games are still fully priced.. 

Fuck dat 

Also, as a random recommendation, pick up Puppeteer..


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh wow.

The US game market has been pretty great for used games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

I know.. That's why I use the Amazon  

Tho they have a new restriction on shipping video games overseas 

I ended up not pre-ordering my Ninty goodness this year


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2014)

My shit money situation made me dig out some action games to try and fill the damp void in my soul left by the realization that I won't play Bayonetta 2 when it comes out (Can't even borrow a WiiU this time) and I've been playing some shit.

God damn, Ninja Gaiden Black and Ninja Gaiden 2 are fucking amazing games. So satisfying when you finally beat an absolutely ridiculous boss fight after dying literally dozens of times. And the beauty of it is when you finally beat a boss, the fight usually takes 2 minutes at most. It's all about being constantly on the offensive while avoiding the ridiculous barrage of attacks every boss dishes out. It's so fucking cool to be a Ninja, man.

NG3 is a god damn tragedy.


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> NG3 is a god damn tragedy.



Was it as QTE heavy as all the bitching suggested?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah.

And you only got one weapon; the rest was DLC (until they released the updated version).

And the story tried to be dark and serious.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2014)

Fuck America.

Fuck these privileged son's of bitches.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Fuck America.
> 
> Fuck these privileged son's of bitches.



Uhhh, what the fuck?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2014)

tired of whiny people


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah, I have no idea, either.


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And you only got one weapon; the rest was DLC (until they released the updated version).
> 
> And the story tried to be dark and serious.



Only one weapon and the rest were DLC?  Oh wow.  Who was the genius that had that idea?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2014)

NG3 had a more dynamic difficulty curve.. It didn't depend on your skill, but on the cash in your wallet 

Too bad tho, the NG series had a good thing going on for it..

I hear Yaiba was piss poor as well


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> tired of whiny people



Then you are part of the wrong community, my friend.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2014)

Im not on neogaf shirker


----------



## Gain (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## DeathScream (Oct 20, 2014)

because Halo ODST and Reach are original..............

[youtube]vdJVyfDuc_g[/youtube]
[youtube]sLxC-HOHefk[/youtube]
[youtube]QVyC-lBBXIE[/youtube]


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 20, 2014)

W...    what?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Im not on neogaf shirker



Razr thinking the gaming populous's insatiable urge to be pedantic is restricted to GAF.

You keep being you, brah. 


Skimmed it.
Escapist members do this a lot too.
*shrugs*, it's a sickness. Not sure what's wrong with treating it like one. Though the "maybe molesting isn't so bad in certain cases" guy was pushing it. That's not great, dude, no matter how you twist it.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 21, 2014)

Anyone here bought and played The Legend of Korra on Steam yet? Was thinking of getting it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2014)

Korra has good combat. I guess?

The game is basically rising lite, but since its short and y get yur powers taken from you it means you replay the game. 

Its mildly difficult, but it has some big ass counter windows so the bosses are a bit of a cakewalk after you get a good grasp of the mechanics.

If you're a fan of the avatar its great because it feels like bending.

The show writers did the story and cutscenes s people are divide on whether they like it.


Marshal matthers thinks destiny is boring so he's gonna play smash instead


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 22, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Fuck America.
> 
> Fuck these privileged son's of bitches.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey now. I can call out this country for being pieces of delusional shits now and then 

I may be foreign but I was born here y'know!!


----------



## Simon (Oct 25, 2014)

Just picked up Bayo 2, anyone looking forward to Freedom Wars?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2014)

nah. played it already

Hot garbage.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm probably one of the few WiiU owners who aren't planning to buy Smash Bros U. Then again, I'm swamped with the games I need to play like Bayo 1 & 2, Hyrule Warriors and Persona 4 Ultimax. Pokemon Alpha Sapphire and Omega Ruby will be very soon and Persona Q a few days later. My wallet has been screaming all throughout 2014 but I don't mind one bit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2014)

Eating canned food till December.. This struggle


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 25, 2014)

Talbain?


----------



## Simon (Oct 25, 2014)

Tomorrow Children has jumped up to my number one most anticipated game of 2015 after watching that gameplay stream. That game is going to be incredible.


----------



## creative (Oct 25, 2014)

Khris said:


> Talbain?




so you'll have never guessed it, but apparently furaffinity and deviant art are down for making a fighting game again.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 27, 2014)

Playing this shit + Mission Packs again
[youtube]IpndTkxFkVY[/youtube]
[youtube]X8_xL-MdsJU[/youtube]
and the SOUNDTRACK I STILL THE FUCKING SHIT!

0:15 Automatic and involuntary headbang
[youtube]eRnOLVeA-1w[/youtube]


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 29, 2014)

*Currently playing*:  Company of Heroes.

Lots of reviews and people rated it the #1 RTS game of all time.

I'm not seeing the appeal, yet.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 29, 2014)

has got to be one of, if not the worst CA implementations I've ever seen

hideous


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 30, 2014)

Got sent a free code of Lords of the Fallen.

Game is pretty fun.


----------



## Simon (Oct 30, 2014)

Not a big Halo fan but watching this made me nostalgic, might pick up a Xbone for this around Black Friday.

[YOUTUBE]3AhkyhcrDTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2014)

If you're buying an X1 you should get Sunset overdrive and D4


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2014)

Videos are now in 60fps on Chrome,Internet Explorer and Safari

Watch this video in 360p 30fps  and then in 720 60fps

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zPm3SSj6W8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2014)

Whore of the Orient is gonna be another vaporware isn't it?


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 31, 2014)

There's a $15 off sale for Tales of Xillia 2 and on top of that, there's a 6.66% off Halloween special for Ozgameshop. I think now is a good time to pick it up


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 31, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Videos are now in 60fps on Chrome,Internet Explorer and Safari
> 
> Watch this video in 360p 30fps  and then in 720 60fps
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zPm3SSj6W8[/YOUTUBE]



I am greatly conflicted.

On one hand, botnet.
On the other, glorious 60fps video.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 31, 2014)

Installed Chromium.

Forgive me, Richard Stallman.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2014)

^This waste of genes threatened Gabe Newell and his game got removed from Steam. Top lel.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 31, 2014)

Why Gabe Newell of all people?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess his game had just come out of early access and the store page failed to reflect that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2014)

Steam being incompetent. So he raged like a child


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 31, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I guess his game had just come out of early access and the store page failed to reflect that.



For about 30 minutes. Which was reason enough for this chucklefuck to start with death treats. Precious.

I actually have a key for his game. Guess I'll sell it on ebay or something.


----------



## Simon (Oct 31, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> For about 30 minutes. Which was reason enough for this chucklefuck to start with death treats. Precious.
> 
> I actually have key for his game. Guess I'll sell it on ebay or something.


You know he wasn't the only one to work on that game, punishing the rest of them by not playing their game seems kinda shitty, but whatever floats your boat.

Apparently that guy was a real piece of shit though, he treated costumers like garbage.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Why Gabe Newell of all people?



The lack of Half Life 3 is really starting to bring out the worst in people.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 2, 2014)

*Currently playing*: Homeworld 2.

.



Patchouli said:


> Installed Chromium.
> 
> Forgive me, Richard Stallman.



Mr. FSF.org.  FTL!


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]yHeRGEErdn4[/YOUTUBE]

This fucking game.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 4, 2014)

So anybody have/playing "fantasy life" for 3ds?

It sounds like a mashup between animal crossing (have it) rune factory 4 (have it) and harvest moon (never played it)

Just wondering about people's impressions, thinking about buying something i can play casually for awhile, when im not gaming on the pc


----------



## Simon (Nov 4, 2014)

Just bought $480 worth of BB Gamers Club for $30, what a crazy loop hole.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 4, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> So anybody have/playing "fantasy life" for 3ds?
> 
> It sounds like a mashup between animal crossing (have it) rune factory 4 (have it) and harvest moon (never played it)
> 
> Just wondering about people's impressions, thinking about buying something i can play casually for awhile, when im not gaming on the pc



I have it. Its a fun 200 hour game.

Lots of reclassing. 

The online is great too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 4, 2014)

Binding of Isaac Rebirth is a work of art so far.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 6, 2014)

and south park raked the F2P

Watch it now fools.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2014)

Stage hazards and time sensitive QTE.. Blind love made me forget Bayo1 had such shits..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> Stage hazards and time sensitive QTE.. Blind love made me forget Bayo1 had such shits..



Bayonetta 1 has a bunch of stupid cinematic shit, including bosses, that doesn't add anything to the game. That's what holds it back against action giants like Ninja Gaiden Black or Devil May Cry 3.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah the QTEs in Bayonetta 1 are annoying.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2014)

On a brighter side.. This is the first time I played the game on a non-ps3.. Shit's amazing.. 

I really got shafted with the shittier version didn't I?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 8, 2014)

Transistor is pretty good yo


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 8, 2014)

Are we complaining about cinematic QTEs in Bayonetta?

Can I add my own disapproval?  Worst parts of Bayonetta, bar none.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Are we complaining about cinematic QTEs in Bayonetta?
> 
> Can I add my own disapproval?  Worst parts of Bayonetta, bar none.



Don't think anyone could approve of the QTEs in Bayo1.. I am yet to play Bayo2, but it's fucking alarming that W101 suffers from the same shitty QTEs as well, altho the Okami brush mechanic *was *decent..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2014)

The Wonderful 101 has QTE's better than Bayonetta's imo.

They're less stressful to fail them ( and usually has a funny easter egg too, Wonder Pink Calls sylvia during one of the ones when they fail lol)

This is why Bayonetta 2 is infinitely better


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 8, 2014)

If you mean less demanding? Then sure.. But otherwise, it's just crappy QTE stuffed in to somehow fuck up your score


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 9, 2014)

Halo 5 beta footage leak

ADS and sprint are in? lmao


----------



## Naruto (Nov 9, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Transistor is pretty good yo



Bit late to the party, mate.

But yes, it is. Way too short, though 



St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> They're less stressful to fail them



The problem with these QTEs is that if you are doing a perfect run you need to redo the entire level if you miss them, and they are really easy to miss.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 9, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Halo 5 beta footage leak
> 
> ADS and sprint are in? lmao



It's really fucking simple, 343.

Just fucking ripoff Halo 2's MP. That's it. Don't be surprised when H5's servers are empty while everyone is playing the remastered version.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 9, 2014)

>sprinting
>iron sights

God fucking damnit.

People are _still playing Halo 3_, and I watched Halo 4's online flounder within months.   Why are 343 such fucking hacks?  Halo 4 ruined the story and the mechanics.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 9, 2014)

Slay Karissa SLAY!!


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 9, 2014)

more footage

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

no ADS here, so proly just a cosmetic thing for guns that use scope?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 9, 2014)

> No penalty to hip fire in H5, no movement penalty when scoping/zooming, no flinch. Tune in for the beta gameplay reveal at #HaloFest Monday.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 9, 2014)

been watching this shit in the mean time lmao

26:00 - onwards

incredible


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't even play Halo or have any attachment to it lol, but people freaked out like hell before


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 10, 2014)

the new/replacement of the VGAs




people are getting excited because Valve is involved

people never learn


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2014)

Half-Life 3 announcement at that show.


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2014)

> Alongside the free livestream, Steam will offer a special limited time Steam Sale as part of The Game Awards 2014 broadcast.



What most people are bound to be excited by.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]hDCzoqhjP7M[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 11, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Bit late to the party, mate.
> 
> But yes, it is. Way too short, though



Finished it. Such a good game. Took me around 9-10 hours (like Bastion), opposed to the 4-5 other have said, so I didn't have a problem with it  Started NG+.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]hDCzoqhjP7M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fucking hilarious.



Those comments


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2014)

So... AC Unity.

Its a pile of steaming hot shit. (Technical problems,terrible narrative, Same ol' same ol' creeds from Ubisoft,gates content behind companion apps and the like and has microtransactions.Runs at 10-20fps and fluctuates constantly. Never smooth)





Any company that pulls shit like this is dead to me.

The hilarious thing is the Last gen game, Rogue is BETTER. And its just a spinoff retread of AC4 from the Templars perspective.

\


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2014)

Dis macrotransactions


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cOOPPuZsBg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 11, 2014)

>Ubisoft


----------



## teddy (Nov 12, 2014)

I look at that and almost feel like shedding a tear when their inevitable fuck-ups with the division surface



Deathbringerpt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that glitch pretty much took the immersion and performed a bane style backbreaker with it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2014)

I was more focused on Knuckles getting sloppy head from that alien/robot/fetus thing


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2014)

Knuckles' sculpted butt is the true hero of the game.
It wasn't a glitch, RedButton were just bringing attention to the fact.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2014)

You bought the game yet? 

Legit asking by the by.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2014)

I must be getting better at gaming. I beat the final boss in Bayo1 pretty quickly. I remember being stuck on it for a lengthy time back when I first played it.

On to Bayonetta 2


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> You bought the game yet?
> 
> Legit asking by the by.



Nah, Don't have the money, don't have the interest.

My gaming focus is solely on Smash Bros WiiU right now, and even that I'm starting to wonder if buying it is a good idea or not.... (not because of the game's quality, but because of the aforementioned money situation and the fact that Christmas and unexpected expenses snuck up on me this year).

I'll probably get it next year when all my affairs are in order and the price has dropped to, like, 20 bucks.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> I must be getting better at gaming. I beat the final boss in Bayo1 pretty quickly. I remember being stuck on it for a lengthy time back when I first played it.
> 
> On to Bayonetta 2



On which difficulty? You haven't seen anything until you beat him in non-stop infinite climax. And THEN there's still Rhodin.

Bayonetta isn't a game to play through once


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Nah, Don't have the money, don't have the interest.
> 
> My gaming focus is solely on Smash Bros WiiU right now, and even that I'm starting to wonder if buying it is a good idea or not.... (not because of the game's quality, but because of the aforementioned money situation and the fact that Christmas and unexpected expenses snuck up on me this year).
> 
> I'll probably get it next year when all my affairs are in order and the price has dropped to, like, 20 bucks.



Wait.. I was in fact kidding. You're gonna buy this piece of garbage? 




Zaru said:


> On which difficulty? You haven't seen anything until you beat him in non-stop infinite climax. And THEN there's still Rhodin.
> 
> Bayonetta isn't a game to play through once



I only played the first game to refresh my memory. Will do the harder difficulties after I finish the second one(I literally couldn't wait). This bundle aint going anywhere friendo 

Will play the fuck out of those two games(it helps that you can customize bayo2's controller to that the same of the first game). And where is Deathbringer? Someone tell him Bayo2 might actually compete with NGB and DMC4. I am soooo glad they removed all the bullshit from Bayo1. And someone tell Dante Agni and Rudra aren't the hottest dual swords in action games anymore 

EDIT: on a side-note; your set is creeping me out


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> Wait.. I was in fact kidding. You're gonna buy this piece of garbage?



*shrugs*
Probably, probably not. There's a ton of shit that takes higher priority and haven't got around to playing (still haven't managed to get Pikmin 3).
Is it on my list of things to try out for myself? Yes. It's low, but it's there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lwi46F5B_t4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZPwXKHqdXDw[/YOUTUBE]

Sonic 06, how we missed you.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow. Okay, ykw, nevermind.
I guess I'll cross this one out.

How did they make _homing_ difficult?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2014)

Ah well, at least the show's pretty good. A friend of mine, who is the biggest cynic you'll ever meet, actually recommended I check it out, and I gotta say, it's off to a nice start.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 13, 2014)

Aonuma said the next Zelda game has  bossfights during horseback rides.


Oh and the game looks better than what he showed at E3.

Switching gears can we talk about how amazing Splatoon is? I got a chance to play it recently and holy shit is it FUN.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2014)

Splatoon looks amazing. But I just feel it'll need a lot more modes to make it a worthy purchase.


----------



## Simon (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks like SEGA is pretty stoked about Valkyria Chronicles being number one on steam, outselling COD and other new titles. ()


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 13, 2014)

TB and GoG doing a Lets play Mount & Blade


----------



## teddy (Nov 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> Splatoon looks amazing. But I just feel it'll need a lot more modes to make it a worthy purchase.



This is how i feel honestly. it looks nice but if the replayability isn't there when it comes to the modes i'll pass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 13, 2014)

^^Yeah. I mean just the generic shooter modes would do. 

PG missed a wonderful opportunity in Bayonetta 2 for a sanic underwater bubble with all that water in-game smh


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 13, 2014)

[youtube]lV0wWzDAwJU[/youtube]

....Korean Diablo clone

those animations o_o


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2014)

That's about as much as you can clone Diablo 3 without getting sued for copyright infringement, but at least it has production values and clear attention to detail. 
Uninterruptable cutscenes in a grind-rpg are a sin though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 13, 2014)

ted. said:


> This is how i feel honestly. it looks nice but if the replayability isn't there when it comes to the modes i'll pass



Yeah they have various multiplayer modes, the single player campaign and the 1 VS 1 local co-op mode


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ffqe2qIfcOQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]-1d7ghjqiEQ[/YOUTUBE]

All my


----------



## teddy (Nov 15, 2014)

@5:24


i can't


----------



## Lance (Nov 15, 2014)

Finally played the game "Wolfenstein The New Order". Worth it me thinks.
It was fun to play. Finished in about 6.5 hours.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 15, 2014)

Lostark looks pretty neat.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 15, 2014)

lol


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, it's the 16th over here

so

happy 10th birthday, HL2!

screw you Valve

at least the fans still care


----------



## Simon (Nov 16, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> lol


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 16, 2014)

There's something almost heartwarming about playing Demon's Souls and still seeing summon signs, messages and blood stains.  No invasions, but Atlus is pretty damn cool for extending the life of the servers, because people are still needing help for the Flamelurker 5 years later.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh you still play demon souls?

We should do co-op then. 


Ha, Miyamoto and Half Life 2 share a birthday


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 16, 2014)

Demon's Souls is still one of my favorite games of all time.

I love playing it.

Right now I'm just dicking around with a pure STR build, and just got the DBS and am having a fun time beating Flamelurker with it.  I've had more summons in the past couple of hours than I've had in years--no joke, it's been easier to find summons and be summoned in Demon's Souls than in a lot of areas of Dark Souls 2.

That's crazy.

Also, I miss that melancholy that Demon's Souls had.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2014)

I love Demon Souls subtle use of narrative to dress its atmosphere. Whats your PSN ID? We should add each other.


 Personally as long as your graphics look better than Demon Soul's you're A OK in my book lol!! Those Framerate drops at times tho.... Hoo boy haha!!

Although Im glad that the game's framerate drops really only happen when you destroy a bunch of crap ( physics calculation and collision makes the engine chug) so it doesnt get in the way of playing the game XD.


Im probably gonna pick up a white PS4 in a couple years with Bloodborne when its under 400$ (too much for a console imo)  ( since it seems more Demons than Dark Souls)


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 16, 2014)

Mine is Ehnahre.

I'm trying to dupe Colorless Demon Souls (because fuck harvesting them) and having surprising success with invasions; blue sign would be better but this is probably easier, if more frustrating.

I like Demon's Souls (despite its technical hiccups--it is a FROM Software game, after all) because it still has that King's Field flavor to it, while still being its own, fantastic entity.  It's missed in the other Souls games--atmosphere that's decidedly different and less aggressive but not necessarily less oppressive.  

I'm currently waiting for Bloodbore, a lot.  I got my PS4 for 200 dollary-doos, though, so I probably wouldn't even have it until some time next year if it weren't for that, since 400 bones is too pricey for just a handful of games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah, at this point the PS4 is basically going a bit slower than the Wii ( 2-3.5 million behind) and it took nearly 3 years before that console got a pricedrop so Im aiming more for a 2016 purchase date at a 300-350$ price tag.

Though that really makes it a bit hard for me to make crossgen purchases. Did alot of debating. These games having PC releases would make it much easier for me, provided they're good ports.

Im probably only going to get Guilty Gear and Persona on the PS3. Then pick up Little Big Planet 3 on the PS4 later.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Well, it's the 16th over here
> 
> so
> 
> ...



Valve is cruel.


----------



## Simon (Nov 17, 2014)

Sears had a pricing error, pricing both the 3DS XL and WiiU Bundles at 59.99, grabbed 2 of each by price matching at walmart.

Two crazy deals this month, this and the BB gamers club promo error.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2014)

Its not a pricing error.

Its their cyber monday deal to clear out old bundle stock from last year (Since Nintendo has new christmas bundles to replace those)


----------



## Simon (Nov 17, 2014)

Pretty sure it was, both webpages went down afterwards and are now back to $199


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2014)

They're both at 59$ still


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> lol



Where can I buy?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2014)

The same place they sell Rodin Head Computer Mouse's Khris


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2014)

That store must be insane. Link mang.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2014)

Its not for sale. Doesnt exist yet.

I wonder if Kamiya and kellams will ever get it made


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2014)

Nintendo's hosting some type of gaming party festival to celebrate gaming together in 2015 via Dwango and Nico Nico working with several 3rd party devs along with Playstation and Sega

Anyway the skinny is here 

Iwata made a special video saying Nintendo's approving of Derivative works and they're apart of some sponsorship program from Dwango you can join if you consistently produce quality content using their IP ( Its a Nico Nico only Initiative. They have something similar in the west here too I believe)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2014)

Look at Nintendo, all inclusive and shit.

This is actually pretty interesting, not something they would EVER do when they were shitting money during the DS and Wii days. Guess adversity really is making them think outside the box sometimes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2014)

No, they can just take care of their base more handily without being distracted with mainstream consumer's needs.

Although they are trying to fix japan's gaming state.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iTDKUM9b2DY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2014)

Ubisoft getting anything right is an oxymoron.


----------



## Lance (Nov 19, 2014)

Man I am so pissed at the guy from Ubisoft who said, they are doing all they can to make it authentic.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2014)

what the hell were they doing in nepal then?

or did they go somewhere everyone speaks hindi?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Lance (Nov 19, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> what the hell were they doing in nepal then?
> 
> or did they go somewhere everyone speaks hindi?



I don't know what you are asking!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 19, 2014)

"If everyone speaks Hindi, why is the setting in Nepal then? Is there somewhere in or near Nepal where everyone speaks Hindi?"


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2014)

ubisoft went to nepal to study for far cry 4 and make videos
so why is it in hindi


----------



## Lance (Nov 20, 2014)

Shirker said:


> "If everyone speaks Hindi, why is the setting in Nepal then? Is there somewhere in or near Nepal where everyone speaks Hindi?"



Some where near Nepal where everyone Speaks Hindi would be India. 


St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> ubisoft went to nepal to study for far cry 4 and make videos
> so why is it in hindi


I honestly don't know. Since I live in Ottawa, I am planning a trip to Montreal just to talk to them and see who they came to the conclusion that Hindi would be the language.

The Minor characters you don't interact with in the game Speak Nepali, just very few.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2014)

Why are we under the general consensuses that Ubisoft can do anything right? It's getting annoying.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2014)

Yooooo the online consistency in Smash Wii U and ORAS is better than Halo's Lmaooo


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> Why are we under the general consensuses that Ubisoft can do anything right? It's getting annoying.



I dunno bruh. Valiant Hearts and CoL were pretty damn legit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll give ya those. But they still don't even out the BS. I also didn't know Valiant Hearts was out yet. And yet to play CoL.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2014)

both out and both very well received.

In fact CoL did so well ubisoft was like "maybe there is something to designer driven projects.. Hey CoL team, you're now a new branch"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2014)

It's the Rayman Origins/Legends engine. It has so much untapped potential.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 21, 2014)

well speak of the devil. Seems articles just came out mentioning CoL made a good deal of cash.


but also that the production team had to literally fund out of pocket to put it on the five consoles, pc and vita


... god dammit ubi


----------



## teddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Kind of bored and thinking about picking up resonance of fate. any thoughts?


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]UwlJn5PYJwQ[/YOUTUBE]




ted. said:


> Kind of bored and thinking about picking up resonance of fate. any thoughts?



I remember liking the game pretty decent.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 23, 2014)

Resonance of Fate had the potential to be an amazing game; it feels unfinished, but it's definitely worth a playthrough.  It's an interesting game that had a lot of potential, but feels like they put a lot of effort into the combat system, the character models and then ran out of money and had to kind of scrounge up the rest.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 24, 2014)

I just finished a wonderful game called Radiant Historia. Got the best ending, too.

This is an amazingly hidden gem for the DS if I do say so myself. The translation was miles above any other jrpg I have ever played, and save for a few moments of typical japanese stupidity (i.e. characters fighting to the death when they agree with your reasoning anyway because HONOR) the plot was actually very well devised. The aforementioned moments are really few and far in-between. I think I remember a whole two of them.

If you liked Chrono Trigger then you are going to fucking love the shit out of this game. It is BETTER than CT. A lot better, in fact.

Whoever localized this game needs to do more, because it was so nice to not cringe every two seconds reading dialogue that was originally written in japanese.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2014)

I dont know if I'd call it better than Chrono Trigger.

Its an amazing game tho. Atlus made bank off that kakuho.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 24, 2014)

Radiant Historia is besto.  

Atlus did the localization, and the ever increasing price of the different printings are evident to its niche status and quality, honestly.  It's a fantastic game.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 24, 2014)

Bought Knights in The Nightmare,gonna play it this weekend.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Radiant Historia is besto.
> 
> Atlus did the localization, and the ever increasing price of the different printings are evident to its niche status and quality, honestly.  It's a fantastic game.



Atlus is the game's developer too.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 25, 2014)

No they aren't. They're  the publisher


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2014)

Huh, I thought Jun Takeuchi guy left Capcom since he took RE5's criticism to heart and wanted to make a horror Resident Evil game. He's the main reason why Revelations was made. But then I never saw his name in the company's credits after that. Since he was pretty critical of action based RE games, I thought there was some bad blood or something.

Anyway, announcements coming soon.


----------



## Simon (Nov 25, 2014)

Im at the point were I'd like to see RE put down for good.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2014)

zenieth said:


> No they aren't. They're  the publisher



They're the developer its Atlus's IP, its developed by their team. 

Improve your googlefu dude


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2014)

If you live in the UK here's a snazzy wii U deal a Christmas special promo pic


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2014)

Picked up Tales of Xillia 2 for $20, and Metal Gear Rising for $5. Good day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2014)

Ubishit holding the review embargo for The Crew, till after its release


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 2, 2014)

does nayone have anarchy reings


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 2, 2014)

Lordy, it's been some time, but yeah.

It was alright, but not great.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 2, 2014)

Combat was weird 

The games levels made my eyes water XD


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 3, 2014)

I forgot how lovely Rule of Rose is, and how much I adore the game.  I really do miss those old, atmospheric horror games that were a little clunky and slow, but absolutely teeming with glorious, oppressive atmosphere and dripping with sinister ambiance, from reading texts and events to just walking around.  

It also helps that Rule of Rose sets itself out amongst its peers for having one of the best soundtracks in a video game, period, and one that is put to marvelous use, and a surprisingly surreal backdrop that's more Twin Peaks than incorrigible nonsense or absurdity.  

It's just such a unique, unusual game and we don't really see that anymore.

Dat European backlash, doe.


----------



## Simon (Dec 4, 2014)

Should do some sort of GOTY thread later this month.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2014)

Massive hints for Devil May Cry and Dragon's Dogma news at the Sony event on 6th and 7th of this month.

Holding on to my butt as we speak.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't do this to me, Capcom.

I can't.

I'm still hurt.

These wounds, they will not heal.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't do this to me, Capcom.

I can't.

I'm still hurt.

These wounds, they will not heal.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 4, 2014)

Eidos has unveiled the engine powering the new Deus Ex:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Introducing the Dawn Engine
> Posted by Sacha Ramtohul
> 
> The studio has been hard at work, and we?re proud to announce today Dawn Engine?, our game engine designed exclusively for PCs and the new generation of consoles.
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 4, 2014)

Brings a tear to my eye.
15  years and we're finally here

God Bless Hitoshi Yamagami


----------



## teddy (Dec 4, 2014)

i'm surprised the game even managed to make it to their shores


----------



## Lortastic (Dec 4, 2014)

Has anyone ever played the Megaman Battle Network series on the GBA? I always wanted them to do a remake for the 3DS. It's a fantastic series of games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah played em on my wii u this morning


----------



## Simon (Dec 5, 2014)

Bought the Deus Ex:HR Directors Cut on steam. Environment and such holds up well, but damn those characters models look like butt.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2014)

I kinda think the Director's Cut looks worse. Might be one of the few that thinks that the piss filter actually worked.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Simon (Dec 5, 2014)

Went on media black out for the Game Awards, ready for tonight for all those announcements.

Also good for geoff, guy really cares about games and funded his own event, glad to see it getting a lot of attention.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 5, 2014)

I own a Wii U and I still fucking lost it


----------



## Byrd (Dec 5, 2014)

Simon said:


> Should do some sort of GOTY thread later this month.



Its gonna be between Bayonetta 2 and Shadow of Mordor


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyway if you want to get a Wii U Walmart has them for 250$ with Mario Kart 8 and Nintendo land. Probably the best deal  on it. Get in on it before they're gone


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 6, 2014)

Day of the Tentacle Remaster!


----------



## Simon (Dec 6, 2014)

#Buildthelist is doing  great things.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 6, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Day of the Tentacle Remaster!



Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 6, 2014)

Target is selling 250$ Wii Us and 150$ 3DS's next week if you guys want to get in on that

Now's a really good time to get a Wii U. By the end of 2015 it'll have a library of 450+ games 

This is what the tentpole first party lineup for 2015 looks like by the way

Febuary: Kirby
March:Mario Party
April: Xenoblade
May: Splatoon
June:Mario Maker
July: Project Robot/Project Guard/Mario Vs DK
August: Starfox
September:Yoshi's Wooly World
October Devil's Third
November: Zelda

+SMT X Fe + Pokken +Fatal Frame 5+ whatever else they announce for 2016


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 7, 2014)

There is a... Kirby coming for the Wii U?

Wait, how did I miss that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 7, 2014)

Kirby and the Canvas Curse yes


----------



## creative (Dec 7, 2014)

asscreed unity is pretty cool despite the bad rep. wish ubi took the high road with their money and annualized the series on a 2-4 or so year basis to actually fix bugs instead of blowing up a balloon for an unstable genre that constantly shits on them. evil within runs way better by  comparison.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank god 

The fucking internet sometimes... maaaaaan.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2014)

The PS event was a bust but we're still getting plenty of hints at a possible DMC/DD game reveal from Hideaki Itsuno.


----------



## Gino (Dec 9, 2014)

So street fighter 5 wasn't the new reveal? phew!...........


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2014)

DMC please. The franchise desperately needs a game right now.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2014)

>DMC or DD sequel

Whoever wins, we also win.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2014)

Anyone noticed that all of these huge, long standing Japanese game series turning open world are citing Read Dead Redemption as a main inspiration for their games? I've read Aonuma, Kojima and that new guy that's directing FF15 saying they their game are "similar to Read Dead Redemption" in some way.

Which is good since RDR is still my favorite open world game in a long time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2014)

That's what I thought when watching the new Zelda demo 

but maybe it's cause of the wild horses and Arrow-Time


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 11, 2014)

*Why did Sony let Crash go? and why aren't they getting it back?*

first off. I understand that Activision owns crash. but simply just like activision bought it from universal. IPs can be bought. 
let me give you a history lesson lol.

Crash was first released on the playstation. a platformer. and it was the mascot of the console with 4 games on the original playstation. all developed by Naughty Dog. it sold a lot. almost everyone that had a playstation played crash. it was like playstation's mario. after the 4th game. Sony decided to acquire Naughty Dog. however. Crash was owned by Universal studios.  Sony didn't seem to care. they didn't buy the IP as well from Universal. which makes no sense to this day considering how much money it made and universal simply was about to be bought. the IP was then made into a multiplat game on other consoles in the 6th gen and early 7th gen. which were mediocre and crappy. i played two of them they weren't fun at all.
after a while Universal merged with activision. and thus now they own the IP. 

but what boggles my mind. is that so many people are asking for crash bandicoot. i mean everyone wonders if sony will release a new crash game. because they were fucking awesome when ND developed them. sony is a much bigger company. they can through cash at activision to take the IP away. activision could care less about crash bandicoot. their games sucked and if they make more of them in the future. they will suck too. all their developers make shooters.

same can be said about Spyro lol.

by the way. can you believe I just found this website:  
crash warped website. LOL. from 2001 owned by sony. cant believe its still online. i was searching crash and it popped up just now


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 11, 2014)

Adrolas said:


> The original developer was Naughty Dog; but they were only contracted to make 3 games. They were all Sony exclusives.
> 
> After the contract expired the game rights were sold and Crash was released on other platforms.
> 
> ...



Activision Blizzard is a monopoly. the biggest publishers from the 80s,90s merged. sierra. vivendy aka universal. blizzard. activision. and the countless studios they scavenged. they need to be broken up or be forced to give up the IPs. same thing can be said about EA. they also acquired too many IPs just because they can. isn't that considered anti competitive?

actually they made 4 games. crash team racing


----------



## Simon (Dec 11, 2014)

Gonna quote myself from that last crash/spyro thread.



Simon said:


> Vib Ribbon and PaRappa are they only two ips that need to be on Sony's list of reboots.
> 
> Seriously what IS Spyro and Crash at this point? Other than Skylanders and being the old mascot of Sony. What kind of game can you possibly make with those two in it?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2014)

They let go of Crash because 3D critter platformers died out with the PSX generation and it wouldn't make Sony enough money.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 11, 2014)

Battlezone 1 and 2 rights and source are still buried beneath Blue Mountain, Even the former Dev's cant release it to public(i spoke with ken miller, they gabbed only the patch 1.31 code)

Even rebellion wants o remake this game but Rights are a complete mess


And crash is on the same boat



Atleast EA is protecting Wing commander rights like it was the last treasure from earth


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 11, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> Atleast EA is protecting Wing commander rights like it was the last treasure from earth



But unfortunately as EA has shown with many of their old IPs (Syndicate) that isn't exactly a good thing.  EA would release it as a very arcade style game with no substance and easy win.

*sighs and wishes EA would sell off the bulldog built games to a decent company.*


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 11, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> But unfortunately as EA has shown with many of their old IPs (Syndicate) that isn't exactly a good thing.  EA would release it as a very arcade style game with no substance and easy win.
> 
> *sighs and wishes EA would sell off the bulldog built games to a decent company.*



the only person who EA trusts to create a new WC game Again is Chris Roberts


Bur unfortunately chris still hates EA, and he's pretty much occupied with Star citzen


----------



## TheScruffington (inactive) (Dec 11, 2014)

I feel like the market is getting oversaturated with open world games now. 

That said, I'm pretty excited for Final Fantasy XV and Zelda since they're some of my favorite series.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Anyone noticed that all of these huge, long standing Japanese game series turning open world are citing Read Dead Redemption as a main inspiration for their games? I've read Aonuma, Kojima and that new guy that's directing FF15 saying they their game is "similar to Read Dead Redemption" in some way.
> 
> Which is good since RDR is still my favorite open world game in a long time.



Rockstar learned from the best before they got their start. The irony is they were taught the hard way. All their games got cancelled by Nintendo XD


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2014)

TheScruffington said:


> I feel like the market is getting oversaturated with open world games now.



That's because it is. I was kinda content when Rockstar and its other developers monopolized the genre. I'm not that crazy on Metal Gear Solid (And Ground Zeroes was an overpriced joke) so I'm not gonna get V but I'll get Zelda and probably FF15. Aside from that I'm really looking forward for Just Cause 3 although that game is more of a playground to do absolutely crazy shit so it's not a typical open world per se.

Frankly, I'm more into linear games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2014)

Wait. Was Revelations 2 always an episodic release or did something change?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> Wait. Was Revelations 2 always an episodic release or did something change?



Always was. But Capcom said since the beginning that there was going to be a retail release with everything bundled + extra content.

I'll go for the latter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2014)

Not a fan of episodic releases tbh. Glad about the retail release.


----------



## teddy (Dec 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Anyone noticed that all of these huge, long standing Japanese game series turning open world are citing Read Dead Redemption as a main inspiration for their games? I've read Aonuma, Kojima and that new guy that's directing FF15 saying they their game are "similar to Read Dead Redemption" in some way.
> 
> Which is good since RDR is still my favorite open world game in a long time.



Yeah, i've been catching that too. game did so much right and the open world format just fits like a glove for it


----------



## TheScruffington (Dec 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's because it is. I was kinda content when Rockstar and its other developers monopolized the genre. I'm not that crazy on Metal Gear Solid (And Ground Zeroes was an overpriced joke) so I'm not gonna get V but I'll get Zelda and probably FF15. Aside from that I'm really looking forward for Just Cause 3 although that game is more of a playground to do absolutely crazy shit so it's not a typical open world per se.
> 
> Frankly, I'm more into linear games.



I don't mind open world games but I'm less likely to try out a new game or series if that's all it's offering. A big empty world with no life isn't one I want to play in. It's why I didn't give Watch_Dogs a chance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2014)

RISING 2?

RISING 2?

I prefer my RPGs to be more open in terms of approach multiple endings make it better. So I tend to prefer Golden Sun, old Final Fantasy,Chrono trigger ect to everything post 7, besides 9. @Deathbringer 

I hate linear rpgs in terms of exploration


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2014)

Khris said:


>



I'd sure like a Rising 2 to fix all of the issues the first one has.

And the main issue is the main character being Raiden.



TheScruffington said:


> I don't mind open world games but I'm less likely to try out a new game or series if that's all it's offering. A big empty world with no life isn't one I want to play in. It's why I didn't give Watch_Dogs a chance.




Don't rightly know what you're talking about, mister.

[YOUTUBE]hTPlb89UhOQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 12, 2014)

and The ORIGINAL Strife is back

because fuck the Age of mythology moba game which bears the same name


[youtube]oPrU7LSqiX0[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2014)

@Deathbringer, Senator cancels out Raiden so it's all good


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2014)

Armstrong for main character of Rising 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2014)

And just loop the same final boss theme from the first MGR throughout the entire game 

10/10 would pre-order


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2014)

Fuck all y'all Raiden is the shit. The dude never fails to make me laugh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2014)

You laugh at Raiden jokes?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 13, 2014)

The gameplay carries MGR ridiculously hard.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2014)

Everything you guys like sucks.


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2014)

and have japanese subs option

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpukyiG5WHw&feature=player_detailpage#t=144[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAU0sxZFpIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2014)

Just realized God of War could use a no-dodge combat system, no parry too. Just introduce a hard knock attack and a guard meter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2014)

krory said:


> Everything you guys like sucks.



How about you stop posting about gamer gate shit and starting talking about games instead, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2014)

We *could* use a little activity here once in a while.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How about you stop posting about gamer gate shit and starting talking about games instead, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



It's been a while since I seen a post of yours like this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2014)

Then you weren't looking hard enough


----------



## Gino (Dec 13, 2014)

When the Next DMC thread hits I'm expecting to see all of you........for better or worse.


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 13, 2014)

*are games released slowing as we go?*

if you go back to the PS1, PS2 consoles. there are 3-4 times the number of games currently available on the PS3. if not more. I think the PS2 has around 10k games. ps3 has around 800 games. lol. same with third parties. why is this happening? sure we have a good amount of indie releases. but indies are nothing but a cover for 1st party makers to be small. we had a lot of ps1,2 exclusives. i think if we combine all ps3 games they won't come close to PS2 exclusives. its all about having games you can't get anywhere else. that what makes it worth while.

and now we're in the 2nd year of the PS4,X1. and man. its only getting worse. the PS4 has like 3-4 exclusives. driveclub, lbp, kz and infamous. 4 exclusives in a year. thats crazy. 

but this is not just exclusives. lets forget about them for a second. what kind of third party games do we get? battlefield next, call of duty next , farcry next. assassin creed next. its all sequels and very similar games. nobody is doing anything new. sure indie developers are doing so. but their teams are so small. they can't really provide a big experience. they shouldn't get blamed or it. they do their best its not like they have a team for 200 people.

i guess there were a lot of studios back 10 years ago. ea and activision bought a chuck of them. and now they're gone. but that shouldn't be enough. i dont understand its weird. i guess its all have to do with the fact that all games have to have voice acting, pixel perfect nice graphics and cinematic. ahhh,. if we continue like that lol. few gens from now we will get like 10 games a year in total.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 13, 2014)

The answer is simple

PS2 had a shitton of games because it won the generation by a mile and thus had everyone developing for it
It's a notable exception with its library size among consoles

However, lots of those games were shovelware crap that you would never consider playing anyway.

Development costs went up massively after that generation due to graphics and expected production value, so all the low and mid-tier devs stopped developing for such console platforms and either closed up or shifted to mobile and other markets where dev costs are still low and people can be conned into buying objectively terrible games more easily. The iOS game library dwarfs the entire console history combined, but most of it is garbage.

So in short:
bigger budgets, much less shitty games that shouldn't even be counted anyway.


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 13, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The answer is simple
> 
> PS2 had a shitton of games because it won the generation by a mile and thus had everyone developing for it
> It's a notable exception with its library size among consoles
> ...




sure a lot were shovel were. but still. A lot were great games. hell i even liked many of the mediocre games because some of them were just unique. i agree its not directly a numbers game. but still more games on older gens were quality made. especially PS1. there were a lot of effort put into making exclusives. now that the brands got popular and people just buy them anyway. i think mission is accomplished. no need to make exclusives other than the cinematic, high fidelity graphics eye candy. not every game has to be serious and in some sort of a plot in a stoyline


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2014)

PS1 had a huge market

I wouldn't say the answer is simple at all

PS2 lingered longer over the course of like 10 years, which is why I would say more games were developed for it.

PS1 in it's prime, especially in Japan was probably similarly close to PS2 success


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 13, 2014)

The World said:


> PS1 had a huge market
> 
> I wouldn't say the answer is simple at all
> 
> ...



most games for the PS2 were released in the first 5 years.

oh yeah. and there is an another thing. now console generations are 3 years longer. well thats the case with last gen at least. and still. ehhhhhh

the biggest reason. is that games cost a lot to make. i understand that. but for huge companies like sony. it shouldn't be a problem to make 5-6 games more a year in the size of. lets say little big planet. or even smaller. playstation all star. that was done by a small team. and it makes its money back at least. so why not? its just lazy.

i dont play nintendo. i dont plan to because i am not a fan of their style of games. but their development team is smaller than sony's and they put like a cpl more exclusives out for their console that sells less  (most nintendo games are very simple to make. so thats the obvious reason) . i mean i dont understand. if you have a big fanbase aren't you suppose to make money off them. hardware sales are not much. nintendo knows how to sell a lot of games in a small install base.

one more reason. on anything other than nintendo platforms. people don't buy exclusives. some do. but not a lot. let me give an example.

Sly cooper thieves in time sold under 1 million units. playstation has like 80 million units in install base
ps all stars sold under 1 million too.
a lot of other exclusives didn't sell over a mill

even the biggest exclusive sellers were around 5 million.

i dont understand. even if half of the sales numbers are unique owners. thats 40 million. what do people buy every year? call of duty and thats it. how does any exclusive sell under 3-4 million at those numbers

so am contradicting myself here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2014)

It's almost like the budget for AAA gaming has skyrocketed to the point of being more expensive than Hollywood movies.


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's almost like the budget for AAA gaming has skyrocketed to the point of being more expensive than Hollywood movies.



it is infact nowdays.


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2014)

why u remind me


----------



## teddy (Dec 13, 2014)

Idk if i'm ready to put myself through that again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2014)

Gino said:


> When the Next DMC thread hits I'm expecting to see all of you........for better or worse.



Only if it's DMC5. I have already moved on from DmC. I give no shits anymore. Then again I might drop in for teh tep lelz.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4XbneG571M[/YOUTUBE]

Just got the HD Trilogy from this month's PS+ Instant Game collection. I'll finally get to play Blood Money.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 15, 2014)

DmC remaster announced hahahaha

and DMC4 for current gen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2014)

ain't even mad


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2014)

So, according to Itsuno's tease some days ago, he's working on several games, one of which is reaching the final stages which Capcom would be announcing soon.

Turns out that game is the special edition of DMC4 and they're teasing Vergil as a playable character. 

I can surely fucking dig it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2014)

So wait. They're releasing both?

Interesting. Are they testing the waters to see which remaster sells more?

EDIT: Just saw the trailer. Funny they fixed DmC with a remaster, never change Capcom 

DMC4 hype tho. Am game.


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 15, 2014)

*remasters are getting crazy*

now devil may cry. released a year ago? seriously capcom. and btw. "one more thing". quoting capcom. devil may cry 4 "Special Edition". what the fuck? its not just capcom. everybody. master chief collection. last of us remastered. its everywhere. contagious. its a disease. the apocalypse. and there are probably many others in the making. . or should I say in the "remastering". this is ridiculous. this gens library will be half of last gen's by the end of it. 


whats the next remastered game. hmm

*Insert Game* Definitive Edition.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah as far as I can see, everything that was wrong with DmC has been fixed


Time for EL DONTE TO RETURN WITH THE FEEL OF 120FPS



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFLUE2kdemE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 16, 2014)

if you don't like them ,don't buy them.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 16, 2014)

capcom has bled themselves creatively
we've known this for a while now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 16, 2014)

You're only seeing the result of current gen consoles not having backwards compatibility. They don't exist so you buy remasters of popular last gen, 1 year old games (sometimes even younger) for a snazzy 60 dollar price but since they're the "definite" versions, it's totally cool to buy them. Last of Us, GTA5, Sleeping Dogs, Tomb Raider, DmC, Metro, Diablo 3 and more shit I don't even remember off the top of my head. it's not just Capcom. It's fucking everyone, Capcom actually took awhile to catch up.

Some remasters in the middle of this bullshit are actually kinda justified in a way like Grim Fandango or DMC4 (Which either have actual improvements to the game or extra content) while others are just an absolute fucking joke like FF7, as if we're supposed to be excited in any way for that shit.

Anyway, it's a good way (And by good, I mean bad) of justifying your PS4/Xbone purchase while all of the actual next gen games people give a shit about are being made.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 16, 2014)

definite versions are NOT okay to buy. there shouldn't have to be a "definite" version. they're cutting content out the game so they can make it dlc and jew people out of more money. fucking look at the shit DmC is adding in, it's all shit that should have been in the original game.


----------



## Lance (Dec 16, 2014)

Remasters were gonna happen. I saw this coming a while back when the console were released but not much of original game titles were showcased.

Lets face it, most of the games are already made. Different story, different approaches.
Even if they do come up with new game, its just gonna be a similar story to the old game with new characters.
Improbed game controls are gonna be the new thing. And I am guessing these remakes have those as well.


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 16, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> if you don't like them ,don't buy them.



i wouldn't mind. but obviously remastering games requires manpower. which can be put to good use on NEWWWWWWWWWWW games


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 16, 2014)

[youtube]e_yiB1leET4[/youtube]


----------



## Simon (Dec 16, 2014)

Finished Dragon Age Inquisition, ehhh it was alright.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 16, 2014)

Clearly the gaming population has no self control they keep buying things that only lead us to bad thing


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Clearly the gaming population has no self control they keep buying things that only lead us to bad thing



Can't help but fondly remember the Steam Boycott Modern Warfare 2 groups.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2014)

Please Capcom/Nintendo for the love of Ammy give us a crossover between these two


----------



## dream (Dec 18, 2014)

Never going to happen.


----------



## Gino (Dec 18, 2014)

Which means it's a high chance it gonna happen one day Dream-Sama.


----------



## dream (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm not a jinx.


----------



## Lance (Dec 18, 2014)

Right, he is super jinx.
Announcement coming in tomorrow. 


I would be so happy if it did happen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2014)

Is he the jinx or is it Preet? I can't remember


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> definite versions are NOT okay to buy. there shouldn't have to be a "definite" version. they're cutting content out the game so they can make it dlc and jew people out of more money. fucking look at the shit DmC is adding in, it's all shit that should have been in the original game.



The game was shit, Ninja Theory got their egos BTFO and now are making DmC the game it should have been lmao 



Capcoms the only company actually doing remasters decently


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2014)

Speaking of Capcom, they're announcing another game in Jump Fiesta event which is starting in some hours. Don't really know what it might be this time.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2014)

MegaMan X Darkstalkers: La Bomba de Los Hachizeros Bando Edic?on.


EL SONODITOoOoOooooo!!


Book it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2014)

10/10 would Pre-order


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2014)

PEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEPEPPEPEPPEPEPEPE

~Nico Nico Nii~


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2014)

huh, ign's goty nominees are interesting.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2014)

zenieth said:


> huh, ign's goty nominees are interesting.



Same list as everyone else's.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2014)

That's what's surprising.


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How about you stop posting about gamer gate shit and starting talking about games instead, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



How about you stop talking about games and actually PLAY them like I am, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2014)

What the fu- How can you fuck up a tetris game?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> What the fu- How can you fuck up a tetris game?



Haha oh my fucking god


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2014)

Anyways, I'm going to go to bed crying over Steam region-lock.

You kids have fun.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2014)

It's amazing how people even buy Ubisoft game's anymore.

On the off chance that the games actually work, they're awful.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's amazing how people even buy Ubisoft game's anymore.
> 
> On the off chance that the games actually work, they're awful.



I just bought Child of Light. Am assuming this one works right?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2014)

CoL's got no bugs.


----------



## dream (Dec 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> What the fu- How can you fuck up a tetris game?



Fucking up Tetris...


----------



## p-lou (Dec 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> What the fu- How can you fuck up a tetris game?



it's pretty easy if you're the company that has to release a 6.7gb patch to fix a game and then screw things up so that 6.7gb actually becomes 40gb on xbone.


----------



## dream (Dec 21, 2014)

>40gb patch

What kind of absurd deadlines is Ubisoft placing or are the workers it is hiring completely shit?


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 21, 2014)

Buy Space Engineers


That game is Simply TITS!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2014)

zenieth said:


> CoL's got no bugs.



Now I can breathe easy. I'll just finish up my secret santa exchange and fire it up  



p-lou said:


> it's pretty easy if you're the company that has to release a 6.7gb patch to fix a game and then screw things up so that 6.7gb actually becomes 40gb on xbone.



what? 

What game was it? 

Pretty sure even current-gen GTA is like 55gb


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2014)

>CoL has no bugs

What about Uplay/


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2014)

Shitty drm isn't game code, Krory


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2014)

Ubishit man. Just wow.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2014)

ChatraorChakra with dem quality threads.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2014)

So far for the Steam Sale...

Was gifted Killer is Dead
Was gifted Outlast
And just picked up Scribblenauts Unlimited, Scribblenauts DC Unmasked, and Goat Simulator for a total of $11.25.

Think I'll get Revengeance finally, too, but waiting to see if it gets a daily sale and goes any lower (at 7.50 right now).

I wanted to pre-order Life is Strange even though it's not a great deal and lasts until January 29th, but my bro talked me out of it. Figured would have a chance later.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2014)

> This week has seen a new rumour surrounding the third instalment surface however, with Swedish retailer Webhallen adding a Half Life 3 post on its website.
> 
> The product page lists Half Life 3 as being planned for a 2015 release and promises to add more information soon.





Do we dare to believe?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

Dream, your constant begging for HL3 has reached One Piece gags level


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2014)

I can't help it.  Half-Life, Zelda, Counter-Strike, and the Elder Scrolls series are game series that I adore the most.  The others are in perfectly good condition when it comes to releases and what not.  Half-Life 2: EP2 ended on an awesome note and the long drought of information about HL3 has made me a desperate man.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2014)

>HL3 ever being announced

preet pls go


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

It's okay, your grandchildren will get to enjoy it at least.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2014)

If Duke Nukem Forever could be released then Half-Life 3 can come out in my lifetime.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

Shitty example. Forever sucked.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2014)

It was going to suck no matter what with its development history.  I highly doubt that Valve would let such a thing happen to HL3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

Can't break something if it doesn't exist :ho


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2014)

Khris said:


> Can't break something if it doesn't exist :ho



    .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

Way to get into the Christmas spirit Dream


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2014)

Never celebrated Christmas.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 24, 2014)

someone still thinks hl3 will happen?

aww that's cute


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2014)

HL-3 not happening is even more absurd.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 24, 2014)

valve just doesn't give any fucks about it.  they've really stopped since steam has started basically just printing money for them (i don't really blame them for this but whatevs).

they just let the 10 year anniversary of hl2 go by and literally said nothing.  you know it was only the game that helped them get to the point to say 'hey this digital distribution thing might work!' and got everyone and their mother to say they changed gaming.  not like they had to give the game away or announce hl3, but i dunno.  maybe some recognition?

at least when steam turned 10 they put hl1 on sale for $0.98.

also if hl3 ever does happen (it won't) there will be a really short time between announcement and release.  i don't think they want to go through that nonsense again.

i understand your feels though.  part of me is still hoping obsidian will make a kotor 3 and steal fallout from bethesda.


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm sure that quite a few people don't give a darn about HL3 at Valve but there are bound to be a few who do care and probably do work on it.  With Valve's retarded as fuck command structure it is a very likely scenario since people can do whatever they want.  

As for Valve doing nothing on the 10th anniversary...disappointing but not a big deal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

I tried the Blue Estate game. And it's not half bad. I can't believe some company finally got to make a controller gimmick work for a game so well. I was ready to buy, but 20 bucks is a bit steep.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Holidays/Merry Christmas Arcade peeps


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2014)

Likewise Khris enjoy yourself


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks. Post more here Gino.. Special Edition Vergil get


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2014)

Will do got to get rested up I have lots of cooking to do tomorrow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

Wish I knew how to cook 

Best thing I can muster is spaghetti, omelette, and curry.


----------



## Gino (Dec 24, 2014)

lol if you can cook those three things then you can cook.


Also spaghetti is on the menu so it's good.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to my fellow Arcadians! Hopefully you all can spend your holidays being festive and playing video games.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry xmas, arcade


----------



## teddy (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry X-Mas all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2014)

Gino said:


> lol if you can cook those three things then you can cook.
> 
> 
> Also spaghetti is on the menu so it's good.



I guess. Wish I had more to time to learn some new stuff 



Death-kun said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to my fellow Arcadians! Hopefully you all can spend your holidays being festive and playing video games.



Merry Christmas Death 




Naruto said:


> Merry xmas, arcade



Merry Xmas Nardo  



ted. said:


> Merry X-Mas all



To you too teddy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2014)

Last of Us-ification of Europe. 



I always thought Europe had mad potential for game settings but holy shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2014)

Ha,nice.

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas Razr


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]NGfsH43GEB8[/YOUTUBE]

Current-Gen jiggle


----------



## teddy (Dec 25, 2014)

Both psn and xbox live down for christmas


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2014)

I played Smash and Child of Light anyways


----------



## teddy (Dec 25, 2014)

Got muh PC so i can't complain too much 


hope someone gives lizard squad a swift kick in the gonads tho


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2014)

ted. said:


> Both psn and xbox live down for christmas



The struggle is real. Can't link my PSN account to my Vita.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2014)

I am really a single player gamer for the most part. So this wont affect me greatly. (+NNID is still running). Plus, last time something like this happened it resulted in me finishing up my backlog so it's about time it happened again.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm so fucking sick of these DDoS attacks. I'm no software engineer, but I think it's reasonable to assume that multi-billion dollar corporations should be able to handle a group of fat, four-eyed neckbeards with ease.


----------



## teddy (Dec 26, 2014)

Feel bad for people who essentially bought bricks for x-mas


----------



## teddy (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm just talking about the new buyers who'd want to get online 


i mainly play offline on my consoles so this doesn't effect me too much, but for the people whipping out the ps4s and xbones for their kids wanting to play online and shit...yeah..

edit: nvm, you deleted your post


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2014)

Your avi distracted me teddy


----------



## teddy (Dec 26, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> I'm so fucking sick of these DDoS attacks. I'm no software engineer, but I think it's reasonable to assume that multi-billion dollar corporations should be able to handle a group of fat, four-eyed neckbeards with ease.



the concept of a ddos attack is simple but even for the high-end corporations it can be real bitch to deal with once it comes at you in full force


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2014)

UbiArt Framework >>>>

Seriously, such an underrated engine. 

Child of Light is fucking beautiful and am pretty sure it's running on 60fps too like the Rayman games. Instead of dishing out annual AC games and 40gig patches, Ubishit should try and focus on this diamond in the rough.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Kaitou (Dec 26, 2014)

ted. said:


> I'm just talking about the new buyers who'd want to get online
> i mainly play offline on my consoles so this doesn't effect me too much, but for the people whipping out the ps4s and xbones for their kids wanting to play online and shit...yeah..
> 
> edit: nvm, you deleted your post



Even if these new adopters are offline players, due to the servers being off, you can't install updates. 

Couldn't play Forza Horizon 2 the entire morning.  Anything else that was already installed on my Xbox was good to go.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 26, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> I'm so fucking sick of these DDoS attacks. I'm no software engineer, but I think it's reasonable to assume that multi-billion dollar corporations should be able to handle a group of fat, four-eyed neckbeards with ease.



I'm more upset of the fact that the fat four-eye'd neckbeards can't stop peeing all over everything.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 26, 2014)

Kim Dotcom bribed Lizard Squad with Mega accounts to get them to stop the DDoS attacks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2014)

Wouldja lookadat.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2014)

C'mon PSN. The one time I need the service to redeem some games, it goes down.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 27, 2014)

Since half the games are stuck online they're useless.  Even offline games requiring logging out pdn.As is the X1  needing day 1 updates


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 27, 2014)

-People complaining about online games being unvailable-

And here i am, drinking penn. dutch eggnog, listening to some bravely default music and lurching, very slightly drunk, thru fire emblem awakening on my 3ds


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2014)

Offline >>>>>>>>>

 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Wouldja lookadat.



I want a spin-off or a crossover.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 27, 2014)

Beat Portal and Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons yesterday.

Both were amazing. Portal lived up to the hype I had heard about for years prior to finally playing it, but I wasn't expecting Brothers to be _that_ good. A very pleasant surprise, especially the ending,


----------



## Taleran (Dec 27, 2014)

Are you ready to take the call again, the groove is coming back


----------



## Shirker (Dec 27, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm playing Persona Q, Pokemon Alpha Sapphire (3DS) and Hyrule Warriors, Mario Kart 8 (WiiU) but I still would like to redeem my downloaded games for Vita since I did get the Vita Bundle for Christmas and all



Similar situation. My games work fine, but I just wanna link my Vita to my PSN account and redeem this 20$ card.

I haven't seen this much misdirected smugness being thrown around since my last visit to the Escapist.


----------



## teddy (Dec 27, 2014)

Been killing time with dragon age inquisition...so much so i have to remind myself sometimes that psn is offline


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 27, 2014)

Kirby too beast


----------



## Simon (Dec 27, 2014)

These steam sales are hitting my wallet hard, specially those below $5 offers.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 27, 2014)

Replaying Drakengard 3.

Fuck everyone, this game was fantastic.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Hjm9SybNdg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 27, 2014)

Kiryuin Ragyou said:


> Replaying Drakengard 3.
> 
> Fuck everyone, this game was fantastic.




No it wasn't


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 28, 2014)

Simon said:


> These steam sales are hitting my wallet hard, specially those below $5 offers.



All I bought during the Steam sale is Saints Row IV, and I'm not even sure why I bought it.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> No it wasn't



You shut your mouth.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2014)

Anyone else having problems getting on PSN through their PS4? I'm still having issues. Nothing comes up with regards to friends list, trophies, etc....Not even an error code appears. It's the same for both of my PS4s. 

MY PS3 and Vita seem to be working just fine though. I've tried resetting my router but nothing has changed. 

Sony status pages says PS4 is online but that doesn't seem to be the case for everyone.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 28, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> All I bought during the Steam sale is Saints Row IV, and I'm not even sure why I bought it.



cause u wanted a toy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2014)

Kiryuin Ragyou said:


> You shut your mouth.



It would be half-decent if it didn't run on 10-15 frames 75% of the time. And it's not like it was a graphical monster either. I mean, WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED?



Kira Yamato said:


> Anyone else having problems getting on PSN through their PS4? I'm still having issues. Nothing comes up with regards to friends list, trophies, etc....Not even an error code appears. It's the same for both of my PS4s.
> 
> MY PS3 and Vita seem to be working just fine though. I've tried resetting my router but nothing has changed.
> 
> Sony status pages says PS4 is online but that doesn't seem to be the case for everyone.



It's still out? I hope I can at least snatch Injustice


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> It would be half-decent if it didn't run on 10-15 frames 75% of the time. And it's not like it was a graphical monster either. I mean, WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED?



People never play Drakengard for the gameplay.

What are you talking about?

It's a hybrid between Drakengard 1 and 2, in that it's got improved gameplay but still has vile, twisted story, as opposed the first Drakengard's mind-numbing inanity and the second's piss poor story.

The combat is serviceable, and the framerate is hilariously bad, but I didn't expect for a second to be impressed by the gameplay, nor do I think anyone who is a fan of the series (or Nier) expected much else, either.  It's not particularly great that it's basically just a PS2 game, but I'm overly fond of the writing, so I'm always glad when I get a genuine Drakengard game.


----------



## Simon (Dec 28, 2014)

PSN has been up for me, tried to finish Far Cry 4 last night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2014)

Average/poor game design isn't the same as bad framerate. It's especially daunting since the gameplay is expected to be average; meaning the devs only needed to make the game run properly. Constant jagging/lag and shit graphics even compared to the PS2 games, it seriously hurt my eyes after only a 2 hour sitting, thus hindered the experience. I know the story/music is good, but that does not redeem the horrible effort put into making the game run properly. I am not saying you can't enjoy it, I've enjoyed my fair share of shitty games myself, but the game is near unplayable. No shame in admitting that. 

But without completely shitting on the game, I must say that Zero's awesome, Mikhail is awesome, and the soundtrack is badass as fuck. Shame I was so pissed that I shelved the game after the first ending. Will go back tho, when I find a fat ps3 with composite wires or if they repackaged it for the PS4. I'd be ready to double dip, that's how much I love the series.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 28, 2014)

I've certainly played worse.  I don't doubt that it was a headache to deal with, graphically, but I didn't really bother me, nor give me any headache or eye trouble, despite being hideously and hilariously poor in a lot of places.

Combat itself is fine, though.  THAT I can say is a guaranteed improvement over the previous two games, if somewhat less inventive than Nier, surprisingly.  Cavia is just a low budged developer is all.

I'd just youtube the endings, since the actual game difficulty becomes insane tedium in the branches; they're definitely worth seeing, just maybe not playing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2014)

It's great that you like it. It really is. Wish I was the same. 

Nah I'll go back, there will definitely be a time when I am bored enough to play it. Youtube just doesn't give you the same immersion. Funny, I think the game would look/run better on the Vita.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2014)

Finally figured out why I couldn't get on PSN through the PS4:



> Go to Network under settings
> 2. Go to Set Up Internet Connection
> 3. Select what you want to use (wifi or lan)
> 4. Next, Select Custom
> ...



Worked like a charm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2014)

Heh, will try.

EDIT: worked for me too.


----------



## Soca (Dec 28, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Finally figured out why I couldn't get on PSN through the PS4:
> 
> 
> 
> Worked like a charm



This isn't dangerous or anything right? Came in for a solution to not being able to sign in so I don't wanna fuck up my system trying it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2014)

Marcellina said:


> This isn't dangerous or anything right? Came in for a solution to not being able to sign in so I don't wanna fuck up my system trying it.



No, this suggestion is straight from the PSN forum. If you're not able to sign on to PSN on your PS4 by now, then the MTU setting is probably the issue affecting it.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 28, 2014)

You can't fuck up your DNS settings on the PS3.

At worst, all you'd have to do is restore default settings.  

I should try this, but I haven't needed to use the online system for a few weeks since I don't really play many multiplayer games on the PS3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2014)

I remember media streaming on the old phat PS3 used to be a pain. Lagged every game I played, even offline ones 

Finally gave me YLOD too.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 28, 2014)

Still have my old fat PS3.

I don't want to have to get a PS2 to play all my games.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 28, 2014)

So, I got a question for the PSN users here. What's been the nature of you guys' connection issues? Like, what messages do you get? Because my PSN is being a little screwy and now I'm kinda scared someone stole my account.

I'm trying to log into my PSN through my PS3 since it's apparently working for people, but every time I try to log in, it tells me my password is incorrect, even though it isn't. And when I choose "Forgot your password" and it asks me for my birthday, it tells me IT'S incorrect. Is this a weird side-effect of the problems PSN has been facing recently or should I contact them? Because it's getting kinda annoying getting kicked out of my own account.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2014)

Kiryuin Ragyou said:


> Still have my old fat PS3.
> 
> I don't want to have to get a PS2 to play all my games.



I also have an old fat PS3. I end up playing more of my PS2 and PS1 games on it than PS3 games (outside of the P4 Arena games).

I don't seem to have any problems logging into PSN on it. I tried it out around the same time as my Vita and both work perfectly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2014)

Shirker said:


> So, I got a question for the PSN users here. What's been the nature of you guys' connection issues? Like, what messages do you get? Because my PSN is being a little screwy and now I'm kinda scared someone stole my account.
> 
> I'm trying to log into my PSN through my PS3 since it's apparently working for people, but every time I try to log in, it tells me my password is incorrect, even though it isn't. And when I choose "Forgot your password" and it asks me for my birthday, it tells me IT'S incorrect. Is this a weird side-effect of the problems PSN has been facing recently or should I contact them? Because it's getting kinda annoying getting kicked out of my own account.



Nothing was actually hacked, it was a Ddos attack. Didn't hear nottin bout hackings. Try calling Sony.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 28, 2014)

DDoS attacks can commonly be used as a distraction in order to do an actual hack or other kinds of activities. I would contact Sony immediately.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 28, 2014)

Alright, I'll contact them tomorrow.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 29, 2014)

[youtube]aMli33ornEU[/youtube]

haha wow


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2014)

Googling Half-Life 3 can be infuriating.  Today I saw a few articles stating that Gabe claimed that HL3 was not in development.  Nearly despaired but it turns out that the articles were bullshit.

I'm going to stop caring about hearing anything about it now.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 29, 2014)

oh Dream


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 29, 2014)

but why would you google it? When Valve decides to talk about it the press will cover it

or we get another leak


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2014)

Until Valve says otherwise I refuse to believe that HL3 is not in development.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 29, 2014)

you already forgot about the Jira and file list leak?


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> but why would you google it? When Valve decides to talk about it the press will cover it
> 
> or we get another leak



I usually stay away from gaming news sites and Neogaf's gaming section.  That limits the amount of places where I can get my news so I just Google whatever videogame topic I want to see some news on.

I could go to /v/ but that place can be a bit annoying.


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> you already forgot about the Jira and file list leak?



What is this Jira thing?


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 29, 2014)

seriously? Was a pretty big deal last summer




then came the big L4D2 Source 2 slides leak in january with the file list which got confirmed when Dota 2 workshop tools turned out to be running on Source 2


----------



## Simon (Dec 29, 2014)

Dracula said:


> Googling Half-Life 3 can be infuriating.  Today I saw a few articles stating that Gabe claimed that HL3 was not in development.  Nearly despaired but it turns out that the articles were bullshit.
> 
> I'm going to stop caring about hearing anything about it now.


Even if it was in development, it would flop, no way it can live up to the expectations at this point.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 29, 2014)

True, and before people say "HL2 also came out long after HL1!", the situation is not the same. HL2 came out 6 years after HL1, but we had footage 1 year before that and two expansion before that. And in that period run and gun with no exp, customization etc was still the popular style in the genre. 

Ep2 came out 7 years ago and there has been no word since. Zero. And in the mean time the genre went through huge changes thanks to games like Modern Warfare and Bioshock. If HL3 will be a prettier HL, people will say it's outdated, if they conform a lot to modern trends old fans will be pissed off, while newcomers won't think it's different enough from other contemporary shooters. 

And Gabe already said they didn't hold it back all this time because of VR, so that's out of the question too. It's in a tough situation and Valve has only themselves to blame, but I doubt they even care about that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2014)

ITT: Dream still moaning about HL3 smh


----------



## Simon (Dec 29, 2014)

Just bought Divinity Original Sin, game looks amazing running on ultra with steady 60 fps.

Any tips? I went with a battlemage and knight.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2014)

I need to cut back on my game purchases. I'm starting to develop a backlog. This year was probably my busiest year in terms of purchases:  MK8, Hyrule Warriors, Bayonetta 2, Persona 4 Arena Ultimax, Bravely Default, Persona Q, Pokemon Alpha/Omega, Destiny, Persona 4 Golden, Persona 3 portable, Borderland 2. I don't feel like I've given any of these games enough attention. 

For 2015, I'll stick to a limit of 3 new games, so I'll try to choose wisely.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 31, 2014)

What I got during the Steam Sales:

Five Nights at Freddy's (from friend)
ORION: Prelude
Spelunky
The Walking Dead Season 2
Metal Gear Rising
Dead Rising 2 (from Death-kun)
Wolfenstein: The New Order ROW
Postal
Postal 2
Hero's Siege
Transistor
Shadow Warrior: Special Edition
Lethal League
Child of Light
Super Meat Boy (for friend)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> I need to cut back on my game purchases. I'm starting to develop a backlog. This year was probably my busiest year in terms of purchases:  MK8, Hyrule Warriors, Bayonetta 2, Persona 4 Arena Ultimax, Bravely Default, Persona Q, Pokemon Alpha/Omega, Destiny, Persona 4 Golden, Persona 3 portable, Borderland 2. I don't feel like I've given any of these games enough attention.
> 
> For 2015, I'll stick to a limit of 3 new games, so I'll try to choose wisely.



Better be Zelda U, Splatoon, and Xenoblade then.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2014)

^ Lol

And holy shit. Pikmin 3 is expensive new these days. going for 80$ online.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2014)

Khris said:


> Better be Zelda U, Splatoon, and Xenoblade then.



But...but...3 games spread among 4 consoles (PS4, WIIU, 3DS, Vita)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> But...but...3 games spread among 4 consoles (PS4, WIIU, 3DS, Vita)



Kira can't count


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2014)

Khris said:


> Kira can't count



Obviously, one of those consoles won't be getting a game come 2015 but I still stand by it. 

Unless, you're talking about my PS3 then it's 5 consoles.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 31, 2014)

Khris said:


> Kira can't count



Kira confirmed Antonio Cesaro's screen name.

Never took the guy as a forum poster. 

------------------------

BTW, my PSN problem's been resolved. I had an epiphany the last time I tried to log into my PSN account a couple minutes ago. I remembered that my account is quite a few years old and I might've created it as a teenager who didn't want to get blocked from M-rated downloadable games, so I tried fucking around with the years and it bore fruit. Apparently I'm 24 on PSN. lol.

Anyway, that still doesn't explain my password not working at all. I guess I straight up forgot it, but it's extra confusing because I only ever use 3. Ah well. I guess worrying about now is a waste of time....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Kira confirmed Antonio Cesaro's screen name.
> 
> Never took the guy as a forum poster.
> 
> ------------------------



The way he's been complaining, I'd be more surprised he wasn't. 



> BTW, my PSN problem's been resolved. I had an epiphany the last time I tried to log into my PSN account a couple minutes ago. I remembered that my account is quite a few years old and I might've created it as a teenager who didn't want to get blocked from M-rated downloadable games, so I tried fucking around with the years and it bore fruit. Apparently I'm 24 on PSN. lol.
> 
> Anyway, that still doesn't explain my password not working at all. I guess I straight up forgot it, but it's extra confusing because I only ever use 3. Ah well. I guess worrying about now is a waste of time....



Oh glad that was sorted out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Obviously, one of those consoles won't be getting a game come 2015 but I still stand by it.
> 
> Unless, you're talking about my PS3 then it's 5 consoles.



You complicating things. Buy the 3 games I mentioned.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 31, 2014)

Just get the three biggest shooters this year.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tnHoATCTBdg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]P88u9zY8f1E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't know what sane person would look at either of those thumbnails and go.

"yeah, I'm going to press play"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2015)

This past week I played and beat Portal and Portal 2 for the first time ever.

I'm happy to say that the Portal series shot into my top 10.  I was not expecting the games to be as good as they were.

GLaDOS also secured her spot as one of my favorite villains of all time and as one of my favorite video game characters of all time.

I'd try to point out flaws in the Portal series, but the only one I can think of is that I was sad that the first one only took 4 hours to beat. Nothing bad to say about Portal 2, every aspect of the game was great. Better gameplay, better mechanics, better characters, better dialogue, better story, better atmosphere, better music, better everything.

pls lord gaben, gimme Portal 3.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2015)

>valve
>counting in 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> This past week I played and beat Portal and Portal 2 for the first time ever.
> 
> I'm happy to say that the Portal series shot into my top 10.  I was not expecting the games to be as good as they were.
> 
> ...



I should play this already 



zenieth said:


> >valve
> >counting in 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2015)

*Here's What Sony Is Offering To Make Up For PlayStation Network Downtime*



			
				Gamespot said:
			
		

> Sony on Thursday announced details about what it plans to offer the millions of PlayStation users affected by the recent PlayStation Network woes, which started Christmas Day and lasted for around three days. In a post on the PlayStation Blog titled "A Holiday Thank You," Sony Network Entertainment VP Eric Lempel said Sony plans to "show our appreciation" by doing the following.
> 
> *PlayStation Plus Membership Extension* -- Anyone who had an active membership or free trial on December 25 will receive a membership extension of five days. This extension will be applied automatically. In the event that your membership or trial ends before the extension becomes available, you'll still receive the five extra days of Plus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2015)

>no free games


----------



## Weapon (Jan 2, 2015)

Khris said:


> >no free games



Decent compensation. The plus games aren't too bad though this month anyways.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nupC8XkRmSM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]KdC-mhZPQXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh, I don't really blame Sony for some douchebags shutting the network down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2015)

I wasn't really affected, but hey... Free games


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2015)

Just two hours until I've played Counter-Strike: Source for 4,000 hours.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 2, 2015)

Dracula said:


> Just two hours until I've played Counter-Strike: Source for 4,000 hours.



You are cray D:


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 2, 2015)

I been playing Wolfenstein the New Order is the second most difficulty the past few hours.


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2015)

Naruto said:


> You are cray D:



The mods, the gameplay, and the community just combined to create a game that is super addictive to me. 

Also, I hear that Deus Ex has some great mods that improve the game quite a bit.  I know of Shifter and a texture overhaul but could anyone recommend other mods for the game?


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2015)

>Check CS: S stats
>Total time played jumps to 4006 hours

What the hell. 

I wanted to take a screenshot with me at 4k hours.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 2, 2015)

i'm glad i stopped playing cs:s before steam actually kept track of how much you played.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2015)

I play too many games to ever log those kinds of hours in a single game.  Even so, any game/series I've logged more than 1000 hours in has been a game/series I've played constantly over the past two decades. I can't count how many times I've replayed Pokemon Red/Blue, Dragon Warrior III, etc.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2015)

Think longest collective hours I spent on a game is Pokemon Crystal. 4k is just crazy tho.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2015)

I probably have... at least a few hundred over the souls series, I guess.

Possibly over a hundred on Dragon's Dogma.

Back in the day I'm sure I had at least a few hundred on Brood War / WarCraft 2.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 2, 2015)

Dracula said:


> The mods, the gameplay, and the community just combined to create a game that is super addictive to me.



I thought other things would fall into that enjoyment mix over community.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2015)

zenieth said:


> I don't know what sane person would look at either of those thumbnails and go.
> 
> "yeah, I'm going to press play"



Pretty sure those are thumbnails for a BlackBusterCritic video talking about the general stupidity of people who purchase microsoft products.


As for games we spend a shit ton of time on. Well i've played 5 of the tales games for about 1500 hours. and I've spent thousands of hours on MH3U alone. Hell my first 100 hours on that game only got me to HR5 (I'm a hoarder lol)

Not even going to go into the amount of time I've spent on some MMO's

I still think Pokemon takes the cake for the series I've sunk the most time into.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2015)

Shut up everyone, quiet.

Binding of Issac: Rebirth
Rogue Legacy 
Bastion

Which of these games should I play first?


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2015)

Piccolo said:


> I thought other things would fall into that enjoyment mix over community.



Well, by community I mean the communities that can form in servers.  When people regularly keep on playing on the same servers you get to know others and can have a heck of an enjoyable time playing with them if they are fun people.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 2, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Shut up everyone, quiet.
> 
> Binding of Issac: Rebirth
> Rogue Legacy
> ...



Rogue Legacy is the only one out of those that I've played, and it's amazing fun and frustrating as fuck.

I've heard nothing but praise for BoI: Rebirth, though.

And Bastion is supposed to be great as well.

I'd say go with Rogue Legacy first, and if it gets too annoying then switch to Binding of Isaac.


----------



## Weapon (Jan 2, 2015)

Dracula said:


> Well, by community I mean the communities that can form in servers.  When people regularly keep on playing on the same servers you get to know others and can have a heck of an enjoyable time playing with them if they are fun people.



Yeah see, that doesn't sound too bad. When I played casually on the same Favorited GunGame / Casual Servers I would see the same people in there and always play with them and sometimes engage in conversation. That was pretty fun.

Although, I just hear the worst things about the more Ranked / Competitive orientated communities. Sounds like it would be one of the worst among the e-Sports Titles.


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2015)

For ranked/competitive communities that seems reasonable.  I mainly play on GFL's zombie escape server so pretty much everyone is just there to have a fun time.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 3, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Shut up everyone, quiet.
> 
> Binding of Issac: Rebirth
> Rogue Legacy
> ...



How much time do you have?

How important is ear sex to you?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 3, 2015)

zenieth said:


> How much time do you have?
> 
> How important is ear sex to you?



I don't have much time at all. Getting ready to move. 

If you mean music, I guess very important.  
If you don't mean music,  I guess very important.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 3, 2015)

After Bastion, play Transistor.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 3, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Shut up everyone, quiet.
> 
> Binding of Issac: Rebirth
> Rogue Legacy
> ...



Bastion, then Isaac, then Rogue Legacy.

Because of how long it takes to beat them. You might never beat Rogue Legacy, to be honest. It's insanely difficult. But it is my favorite of the three.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

Is it me or are Ninty fans really into yuri fan art?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 3, 2015)

Naruto said:


> You might never beat Rogue Legacy, to be honest. It's insanely difficult.



I'm a big man, Naruto.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 3, 2015)

Khris said:


> Is it me or are Ninty fans really into yuri fan art?



Count yourself among them

between you and Kira Yamato

man idk


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2015)

Yuri a best, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

Kiryuin Ragyou said:


> Yuri a best, man.



Guess I got my question answered then.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey, man, I'm no St. Nightranger.  



I like Nintendo but not that much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2015)

:33


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 3, 2015)

Kiryuin Ragyou said:


> Hey, man, I'm no St. Nightranger.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Nintendo but not that much.



Razr is all nintendo fanboys combined.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 3, 2015)

Furious George said:


> I'm a big man, Naruto.



I should rephrase that. Rogue Legacy is a very difficult game which gets progressively easier the more you play it because you keep unlocking bonuses as you go. However the amount of grind required to trivialize it is insane, so most people will either get bored of it very quickly or play it for a very long period of time until they can faceroll their way through some of the more challenging bosses.

Which is why I think you should play it last. It will most likely take you a long time to beat. The earliest possible full clear will be with a Shinobi or Barbarian class, IMO. Barbs can take some hits while Shinobi one shot a lot of weak mobs.

The rest of the classes are junk. Good luck.


----------



## Nim (Jan 3, 2015)

I didn't need as much time for clearing Rogue Legacy than for Binding of Isaac (still not finished). Didn't beat those arcade bosses yet tho xD


----------



## Taleran (Jan 3, 2015)

Paladin is a pretty great class too.

Damn that final level of Fract is so so so good.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 3, 2015)

How Many Rei Ayanami Expy's SNK has in their roster, because far as i remember there's Shiki and Leona(but now she's moving towards a Cammy mixed with Terry in XIII ending)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FCvXrftzHZE[/YOUTUBE]

Refuse to believe this is the same company that released Watch Dogs and Assassin's Creed


----------



## Furious George (Jan 4, 2015)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]FCvXrftzHZE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Refuse to believe this is the same company that released Watch Dogs and Assassin's Creed



It shows that underneath all that flab and bad business practice there is still at least a few talented, dedicated game makers coursing in Ubisoft's veins.  

But yeah, they undoubtedly had a terrible, terrible year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2015)

It's perfect proof of how a bunch of simple mechanics can result in a masterpiece. Also, not needing a 40 gig patch helps


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 4, 2015)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]FCvXrftzHZE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Refuse to believe this is the same company that released Watch Dogs and Assassin's Creed



It would be harder to believe if it was made by the same team as Assassin's Creed or Watch Dogs. Which is not.

The game was made by the director of Farcry 2 or 3 or something, who's a huge weeaboo who caught a lucky break and managed to do a passion project.

Ubisoft's AAA development literally shows everything that's wrong with that bloated side of the industry but their smaller projects like Farcry: Blood Dragon, Call of Juarez: Gunslinger, Rayman, Valiant Hearts and Child of Light are usually great if not excellent because they're mostly driven by creative juices instead of sales charts.

It's not all bad, man. I don't hate Ubisoft for the same reasons I don't hate Capcom. They're still more than capable of doing truly great games, no matter how much shit they churn out.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 4, 2015)

Naw; I can hate Ubisoft, because they're more than just the face of bad gaming, but horrendous PC support, heinous DRM ideology and a rather petulant stance on just about everything.

Capcom is just dumb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah I hear Valiant Hearts is pretty decent as well. It also runs on the same engine. Might pick it up later this year. 


Off-topic: I also want to try Suikoden II, but I tend to take breaks between RPGs so I don't get burnt out.

EDIT: nah, Capcom are pussies. They literally can't let go of Resident Evil and Street Fighter.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

Well since Ubisoft is also dumb, they make terrible buisness decisions out of fear... I'd say they're Hyper Ultra Capcpom Super Arcade Alpha XX Remix Plus Edition


As for nintendo fans, they're usually into hentai in general.

Its what they look up most on pornhub or something.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 4, 2015)

Kiryuin Ragyou said:


> Naw; I can hate Ubisoft, because they're more than just the face of bad gaming, but horrendous PC support, heinous DRM ideology and a rather petulant stance on just about everything.
> 
> Capcom is just dumb.



I'm not saying you shouldn't hate Ubisoft or anything, I'm not excusing them of their incredibly shitty practices. But because I mostly avoid their AAA lineup due to either a lack of interest or awareness of how shitty/intrusive DRM filled/poorly optimized they are, I don't tend to get fucked in the ass by Ubisoft as often. 

I mean, of their AAA lineup, I only played Watch Dogs but I pirated that shit while I bought and played every single small game they put out in the last 2/3 years.

And shitty practices is something you expect of every single company nowadays, no suit is out there for the consumer, they just show varying degrees of bullshit. To hate or boycott a company instead of filtering the shit and supporting the quality products is pretty dumb. I mostly go by the motto of "it's not all bad", I kinda just see the silver lining when it comes to video games these days.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

well there's that.^

But its entirely impossible to buy an EA game these days without buillshit.

I weep for Mirrors Edge 2 lol


I think this tweet right here wraps up 2014 quite nicely


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2015)

It wasn't always this hard being a fan of niche genres.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh, I don't do the stupid 'boycott' thing people pretend to do to be cool or whatever.

I just never feel the need to buy any EA game and if it weren't for Rayman or Child of Light, I probably would have never bought any Ubisoft game, either.  They just don't make good games anymore.

As opposed to, say, Capcom which is still a notoriously stupid and conniving company, but they manage to release good shit (Dragon's Dogma, Monster Hunter, Street Fighter).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2015)

I think I hate Konami the most. I mean I know Kojima's awesome, but can you please let go of his dick? There are other stuff too you know. It seems like the only games worth shit today in Konami are Kojima projects. Oh, and Yu Gi Oh.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

Konami doesnt exist anymore.

They are into "health services" now


Anyway... 





THIS DKCTF RUN IS CRAZY. WATCH THAT SHIT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2015)

Still waiting for a Hard Corps sequel...

EDIT: And now I just read that it was made by Arc System Works.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 4, 2015)

Why do you care about publishers at all just care about the games.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 4, 2015)

Ah Based GDQ is back

YSG

YSG

YSG


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

Khris said:


> I think I hate Konami the most. I mean I know Kojima's awesome, but can you please let go of his dick? There are other stuff too you know. It seems like the only games worth shit today in Konami are Kojima projects. Oh, and Yu Gi Oh.



Probably because Kojima is running things.

Durrr.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

Btw any of you playing GGXRD?

Man its so good. best fighting system Arc Sys has ever made.

In terms of system complexity and execution


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 4, 2015)

Been meaning to pick it up but all local stores are out for some reason.

I'll probably have to order online.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 4, 2015)

Khris said:


> I think I hate Konami the most. I mean I know Kojima's awesome, but can you please let go of his dick? There are other stuff too you know. It seems like the only games worth shit today in Konami are Kojima projects. Oh, and Yu Gi Oh.



Whoever's in charge of Konami deemed that video games aren't profitable anymore so they're focusing on their other services and mostly ditching video games with the exception of Metal Gear, Silent Hill (Which will NEVER stop being made despite Kojima wanting out of Metal Gear for awhile and Silent Hill which was never a good type of game to become a long running series), PES and few other shit. I'm also pretty sure Castlevania is also dead after LoS2 bombing horribly.

The fact that developers and producers left Konami left and right in 2014 is a testament to that.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 4, 2015)

The Witcher 3 comes out this year which is good because then we can move on from it and talk the game that matters Cyberpunk 2077


----------



## Furious George (Jan 4, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Btw any of you playing GGXRD?
> 
> Man its so good. best fighting system Arc Sys has ever made.
> 
> In terms of system complexity and execution



Only played a little of the demo. 

I know I'm the only person in this world to feel like this,  but I really don't like the weird style of the intros or the finishers.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm mad that you fuckers never tried to convince me to play Revengeance before.

Para got it for me for Christmas on Steam and it's the best game ever.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

Of course it is.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

Also Killer is Dead is fun for all the hot ladies.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 4, 2015)

Killer is Dead was great.

The Gigolo game was pure tedium, though.  Hated it.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 4, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Btw any of you playing GGXRD?
> 
> Man its so good. best fighting system Arc Sys has ever made.
> 
> In terms of system complexity and execution



Yeah I own it.

There's quite a few new mechanics and I agree they did a good job with it, but really the bulk of the system was already in reload/slash/ac.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

Also finally beat Outlast.

Not sure what to think of the ending.

At least Chris Walker got the shit he deserved.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Yeah I own it.
> 
> There's quite a few new mechanics and I agree they did a good job with it, but really the bulk of the system was already in reload/slash/ac.



Well yeah, its guilty gear afterall.
But I was comparing it to blazblue and ultimax mainly. They're dont have as many systems in play.

Hell just play the tutorial in all 3 games and thats apparent.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

krory said:


> Also Killer is Dead is fun for all the hot ladies.



Killer is Dead is phenomenal on PC :3


Outlast sucks.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm just happy Xrd has a tutorial at all. About time.

And it's pretty hilarious, too


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

Sin cracks me up :3

You can always test a fighting games metal by the depth and interactivity of its tutorial 

Xrd's a bit in the middle though in terms of extra feature wise. Its like vanilla continuum shift with more DLC tho.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

dat dankey kang


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Whoever's in charge of Konami deemed that video games aren't profitable anymore so they're focusing on their other services and mostly ditching video games with the exception of Metal Gear, Silent Hill (Which will NEVER stop being made despite Kojima wanting out of Metal Gear for awhile and Silent Hill which was never a good type of game to become a long running series), PES and few other shit. I'm also pretty sure Castlevania is also dead after LoS2 bombing horribly.
> 
> The fact that developers and producers left Konami left and right in 2014 is a testament to that.



Even PES is suffering. Wont be long before they ditch that as well.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 5, 2015)

zenieth said:


> I don't know what sane person would look at either of those thumbnails and go.
> 
> "yeah, I'm going to press play"



well those two videos were done by Blackbuster.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 5, 2015)

They could have been done by a hot topless russian model from the depths of Siberia with crystal blue eyes, those thumbnails are the definition of shit.


Unrelated. Transistor is the only game where the first boss is the greatest and on new game + it's at least 3 times as amazing due to context.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2015)

krory said:


> I'm mad that you fuckers never tried to convince me to play Revengeance before.
> 
> Para got it for me for Christmas on Steam and it's the best game ever.



Stop projecting, bitch. I told you to play that shit but Revengeance came really close to DmC and you wouldn't have anything remotely Japanese at the time.

Killer is Dead is pretty meh. Even Gigolo mode is kinda boring. Suda51 doesn't wow me like he used to. Maybe if he directed a fucking game for once, that would change.


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2015)

Mondo's "super arm" looks dumb as hell.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]b8gCQbmk0B4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2015)

44 minutes? Talk about needless banter.


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2015)

Don't like angryhoe.


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2015)

It's Angry Joe... not sure what else you were expecting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2015)

He could relay the same message in about 15 minutes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2015)

krory; go buy a Wii U and Bayonetta 2. If you loved MGR:R, you'll love Bayo 2.


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2015)

Khris said:


> He could relay the same message in about 15 minutes



Or about five if he cut down the pompousness.




Khris said:


> krory; go buy a Wii U and Bayonetta 2. If you loved MGR:R, you'll love Bayo 2.



I want to, so badly.


----------



## Lance (Jan 7, 2015)

Khris said:


> krory; go buy a Wii U and Bayonetta 2. If you loved MGR:R, you'll love Bayo 2.



I actually bought the game.
Now just waiting for my buddie to buy his Wii U. 



Also anyone play Tales from the Borderlands? 
Worth it?


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2015)

I want that, too. 

Game of Thrones was great though, at least the first episode.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2015)

This soundtrack was nominated for a Grammy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CevzIXAtX2g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r9N97aAqqg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ww5hUMN8KI[/YOUTUBE]

As was these songs specifically 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMiVeLTwQeo[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcpGIVbPYrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2015)

The soundtrack is fucking amazing, boss battle themes are really fucking pumping.

Listened to Mistral's quite a bit (even dropped it in my music thread in Area 11 section).


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2015)

Stranger I remain unquestionably has the best instrumental of the boss themes


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Stranger I remain unquestionably has the best instrumental of the boss themes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2015)

Confession time: I use game OSTs when I run the treadmill/cycle and lift weights.  

[YOUTUBE]wojIYpwUpmM[/YOUTUBE]

The second half of this looped does wonders


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2015)

I usually don't even pay attention to video game OSTs.

Silent Hill always seems to crack that.

Sometimes BioWare music gets me, like Inquisition did it well.

But Revengeance is the first time in a long time I can remember a song in the game really pumping me up and fitting so fucking well. Like, "YEEEAAAAAH, BITCH."


----------



## Furious George (Jan 7, 2015)

Khris said:


> krory; go buy a Wii U and Bayonetta 2. If you loved MGR:R, you'll love Bayo 2.





			
				krory;52629388I said:
			
		

> want to, so badly.



Yeah, get on that man.

Its got all the action of MGR but you play as a much prettier woman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2015)

I'll give ya woman. But are you sure about the prettier thing?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 7, 2015)

Khris said:


> 44 minutes? Talk about needless banter.



this is one of the reason i like angry joe ,he doesn't rush his main videos.


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2015)

There's a difference between "Not rushing" and "Carrying on like a woman on her period."


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]b8gCQbmk0B4[/YOUTUBE]



Not a bad list of games.  That Duck Dynasty one...


----------



## Simon (Jan 7, 2015)

Couldn't find a thread, guess it's safe to assume i'm the only one playing elite dangerous?


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2015)

Perhaps.  I lost interest in the game to be honest after hearing some negative reviews about the beta. 

How much is there to do in the game?  I also heard about a lack of depth to the gameplay for some things.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2015)

Fuck Binding of Isaac Rebirth. Fuck shitty useless items that only exist to piss you off. Fuck Edmund for nerfing broken items that would have saved my run in a randomized game that's supposed to have rare, broken items in the middle of an ocean of piss and shit that make for items of this game. Fuck the chest. And FUCK ??? for killing me at a point where I can't even see the red in his life bar.

Fuck.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2015)

Dream said:


> Not a bad list of games.  That Duck Dynasty one...



Honestly the game that took second place deserved the top spot instead.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 7, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck Binding of Isaac Rebirth. Fuck shitty useless items that only exist to piss you off. Fuck Edmund for nerfing broken items that would have saved my run in a randomized game that's supposed to have rare, broken items in the middle of an ocean of piss and shit that make for items of this game. Fuck the chest. And FUCK ??? for killing me at a point where I can't even see the red in his life bar.
> 
> Fuck.



Yeah, now I have to get this game next. The pain is real.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2015)

Don't do it, George.

You'll go bananas.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Honestly the game that took second place deserved the top spot instead.



Don't really disagree with you.  Grade A terribleness.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2015)

Honestly looking at the list of games. I wouldn't even list the Duck Dynasty one above Amazing Spidey 2. Slaughtering Grounds definitely should have been #1


----------



## scerpers (Jan 8, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck Binding of Isaac Rebirth. Fuck shitty useless items that only exist to piss you off. Fuck Edmund for nerfing broken items that would have saved my run in a randomized game that's supposed to have rare, broken items in the middle of an ocean of piss and shit that make for items of this game. Fuck the chest. And FUCK ??? for killing me at a point where I can't even see the red in his life bar.
> 
> Fuck.



fucking git gud you pleb. the shitty items are meant for you to plan shit out. start synergizing you casual


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2015)

git gud is le funniest meme evar wat are sinergis xD

If I was playing on normal, I wouldn't be bitching.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 8, 2015)

then stop complaining about shitty items.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2015)

Stop complaining about video games?

Surely you jest.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 8, 2015)

I always seen it but what the fuck is Duck Dynasty?

Dynasty Warriors with Ducks?


----------



## Monna (Jan 8, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> I always seen it but what the fuck is Duck Dynasty?
> 
> Dynasty Warriors with Ducks?


Yeah they got characters from Duck Tales, Darkwing Duck, The Mighty Ducks... even the ducks from Duck Hunt are there.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 8, 2015)

Sounds fucking legit. 

Anyways, just googled it. So it's a redneck show it seems.


----------



## Monna (Jan 8, 2015)

yeah it's nothing to quack about


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Stop complaining about video games?
> 
> Surely you jest.



Complaining about videogames is half the experience of being a videogamer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2015)

I am such a whore. I bought the Child of Light Golem DLC


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 8, 2015)

Is diablo 3 any good? I see so much negativity about that game, I've never played Diablo 2 but everyone says that one is really good. But idk diablo 3 purely from what I've seen looks alright

I really enjoyed torchlight 2 and was looking for similar games to play


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Stop complaining about video games?
> 
> Surely you jest.



Sigging because nutshells.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 8, 2015)

been playing a lot of MH3U and GGXR. Replaying Darksiders and Ninja Gaiden Sigma on the side as well.

The Block Dash move is great for combat in Darksiders. Zelda could use a move like that ( closest thing is the strafing side leap, this is more of a transporting block move). Its way fun on apocalypse for enemy encounters.

Btw is this the Konami bashing thread or was that the other one? Castlevania could go the way of the dodo at this point. The staff are leaving left and right at Konami and Demon Souls/BloodBorne scratches the itch Castlevania once did. Not that the level design is anywhere near good as a Classic or MetroidVania ( or even Zelda lol)


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 8, 2015)

Khris said:


> I am such a whore. I bought the Child of Light Golem DLC



I bought all the DLC. 

Can't wait to play it once I get my hands on it this weekend.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> Is diablo 3 any good? I see so much negativity about that game, I've never played Diablo 2 but everyone says that one is really good. But idk diablo 3 purely from what I've seen looks alright
> 
> I really enjoyed torchlight 2 and was looking for similar games to play



Actually, Reaper of Souls fixed the majority of the problems the original release had; it's a fun game if you don't really think of it as a Diablo game.  What you get is a pretty solid loot collecting simulator with replay value and good co op.

If you're looking for DIABLO III, though, as a real successor to Diablo II, then not as much.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 8, 2015)

Khris said:


> I'll give ya woman. But are you sure about the prettier thing?



Have you seen Bayonetta's ass? Its almost as big as Raiden's!! (LOL)

But seriously that lady has the features and a stare that could put anyone in a coldsweat. Angel or otherwise. 

Laced with such attention and poignant desire to kill. Like a panther going full on crow serving. Ready to strike.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2015)

Khris said:


> I am such a whore. I bought the Child of Light Golem DLC


CoL DLC is amazing in that it's DLC you could totally forget, and it does nothing to ruin your play through or experience.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> I bought all the DLC.
> 
> Can't wait to play it once I get my hands on it this weekend.



You're even a bigger slut; other DLC is just costumes and Oculi 

Me too 

Well not all, just the costumes 




St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Have you seen Bayonetta's ass? Its almost as big as Raiden's!! (LOL)
> 
> But seriously that lady has the features and a stare that could put anyone in a coldsweat. Angel or otherwise.
> 
> Laced with such attention and poignant desire to kill. Like a panther going full on crow serving. Ready to strike.



Emm.. This post would still make sense if the names were switched. 



> Have you seen Raiden's ass? Its almost as big as Bayonetta's!! (LOL)
> 
> But seriously that man has the features and a stare that could put anyone in a coldsweat. Angels or otherwise.
> 
> Laced with such attention and poignant desire to kill. Like a panther going full on crow serving. Ready to strike.







zenieth said:


> CoL DLC is amazing in that it's DLC you could totally forget, and it does nothing to ruin your play through or experience.



Actually, I am just glad that it's fucking cheap keeping in mind that I bought the game for about 8 bucks due to PS+ sale


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, I'll get on that after I get bored with Child of Light


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 9, 2015)

Just testing my new sig out, see how it looks on the forum. Figured this might be an appropriate place to do it


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2015)

It's oversized.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 9, 2015)

I saw that on Steam but yeah what krory said, lmao.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 9, 2015)

krory said:


> It's oversized.



Sssshh...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7ru_lLVPqkU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 9, 2015)

Should I play Child of Light on PC or PS4? I mean I bought the PC version on sale and I got it for free thanks to JP PSN+. (I think it's in English)

I booted it up on PC but I don't want to deal with uPlay.  Oh well.

@Khris All the DLC was on sale for the total of like 2 dollars. 

EDIT: Fuck it. Going to suck it up and play it on PC. #masterrace


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2015)

I swear tomorrow I'll finish Revengeance.


----------



## Simon (Jan 10, 2015)

Hope this game is really good, because that art style is doing nothing for me.

[YOUTUBE]6SezVDf66YA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah, that... that looks kinda painful.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2015)

Anyone know where they might sell gaming controller stands that can hold various controllers? (PS3, PS4, WiiU,), heck maybe all my Gamecube controllers as well?

I've looked and all I've seen are a couple of game case stands that hold a controller or two but nothing that holds a number of them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2015)

put em in a cardboard box under my bed like I do


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2015)

Khris said:


> put em in a cardboard box under my bed like I do



I like having my gaming accessories on display


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2015)

I only have 4 One Piece figures on display. Everything else is mashed together


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2015)

Khris said:


> I only have 4 One Piece figures on display. Everything else is mashed together



I have my amiibos on display (Zelda, Link, Pikachu) as well as my game case display that has an assortment of games (GC, PS2, PS3, PS4, Vita, DS, 3DS, Wii, WiiU)

That reminds me, I have to get in some Yugioh Duelists of the Roses (PS2) time in today between P3P, Pokemon Alpha Sapphire, Persona Q and Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2015)

this had me in stitches 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0uX23vmcrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2015)

lol. the character creation is kinda cool though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2015)

Kira Yamato said:


> I have my amiibos on display (Zelda, Link, Pikachu) as well as my game case display that has an assortment of games (GC, PS2, PS3, PS4, Vita, DS, 3DS, Wii, WiiU)
> 
> That reminds me, I have to get in some Yugioh *Duelists of the Roses* (PS2) time in today between P3P, Pokemon Alpha Sapphire, Persona Q and Hyrule Warriors.



Oh man. I used to love that game


----------



## Furious George (Jan 10, 2015)

Dear Arcade Convo Thread.

I have many problems, and The Binding of Isaac is all of them.

What the deuce, this game does so strongly like all the time

It's one thing to be Dark Souls hard where the game punishes you until you get it right and gives you just enough to move on to the next trial. 

Binding of Isaac though, it rewards you with seemingly crazy loot just to smack you in the face. I didn't even do anything, I don't know what to do.

Binding of Isaac isn't a hard game. It's a mean game.

It always does so strongly, going to play Far Cry 4 she knows how to treat a fella.

Love, me.


----------



## Lance (Jan 10, 2015)

I need to make time and start playing games again. Last time I had a good session was about 6 months ago. 

Growing up sucks.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vQpAmxg2pzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Jan 10, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Dear Arcade Convo Thread.
> 
> I have many problems, and The Binding of Isaac is all of them.



MY SIDES

WHY MUST I SPREAD BEFORE REPPING YOU AGAIN


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2015)

The World said:


> this had me in stitches
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0uX23vmcrM[/YOUTUBE]



Tempted to play the game just for that character creator.  



Furious George said:


> Dear Arcade Convo Thread.
> 
> I have many problems, and The Binding of Isaac is all of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2015)

George, is this your first Rogue-lite?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 10, 2015)

the wiiu comes with a stand


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2015)

man, all this talk about BoI. Maybe I should give it a shot?  




Dream said:


> Tempted to play the game just for that character creator.



I know right?


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2015)

I see my new thread went over well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2015)

I'd post something but I dunno what


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2015)

It's fine, just didn't expect the first post to be someone so... angry.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2015)

I thought that fact that he used a Maximum Impact screen was probably worse


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2015)

And didn't even shrink or tag it like I asked in the rules.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 10, 2015)

because there's no need for a Screenshot thread with those rules, its like asking to a brick to come up dressed as a rock


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2015)

There's no _need_ for a lot of threads by your logic, then. But Naruto and I thought it _could_ be a fun thread for people while they're gaming.

Rule 1) It defeats the purpose of the thread if you just grab random screenshots online.

Rules 2 - 3) Limit the possibility of post-whoring and spam

Rule 4) Stretching the screen on *all* sections of the forum without putting the image in spoiler tags is considered rude, and it's not uncommon for mods to punish for it being done maliciously, including a ban for repeated offenses.

Rules 5 - 7 harm nothing unless for some reason you get off on spoiling people.

Most of the rules in place are *rules of the forum*,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2015)

or you could post an online pic here anyways if you deem it worthy


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2015)

Khris said:


> or you could post an online pic here anyways if you deem it worthy



The idea was to showcase them in a place where they wouldn't have the chance of being drowned out or knocked off with casual conversation since the Arcade Convo has significantly picked up in activity compared to how it was before.

And regardless, that's still no excusable reason to be an ass about it (in the case of other people - not you).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 10, 2015)

Krory got booped on the nose haaa

anyhow, Im playing MH3U, you can hop on if you're down.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2015)

I didn't expect the first picture to be so awful.

Oversized, warped ratio.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey, mine isn't oversized.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 11, 2015)

i think a screenshot thread is a good idea

goddamn child of light is stunningly beautiful 

like almost as beautiful as trine

if putting up with shitty ass creed games every year and broken tetris means ubi can put out more stuff that is like this and valiant hearts then so be it.  i'm okay with it.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 11, 2015)

i support a screenshot thread, but without e-penis comparisson, pretty bullcrap or any bullshit(because i know that krory will post the shit that he plays to think that he's rocking and everyone sucks), a thread just 4 fun or to indicate games, from any branch, even nes and master, or some obscure ones

also that one was buried deep beneath my old and crappy photcrapbucket account, which i don't use anymore

KoF MI2 R:A using the bugged version of psxe2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2015)

krory said:


> The idea was to showcase them in a place where they wouldn't have the chance of being drowned out or knocked off with casual conversation since the Arcade Convo has significantly picked up in activity compared to how it was before.
> 
> And regardless, that's still no excusable reason to be an ass about it (in the case of other people - not you).



I meant posting the personal screenshots in the thread and the online found ones here. I agree with the thread, gonna post something as soon as something awesome happens to me lol. But if someone wants, they could post an online pic here too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2015)

p-lou said:


> i think a screenshot thread is a good idea
> 
> goddamn child of light is stunningly beautiful
> 
> ...



But think of what CoL and VH could have been if they put more resources in them instead of broken creed every year. CoL deserved a full retail game with a much longer playthrough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2015)

They were never going to give CoL those kinda resources.

Hell the execs referenced Beyond Good & Evil on why they were hesitant to greenlight the project.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2015)

>pokeball inside a pokeball

Oh my god.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2015)

You know, I'd love a game where they'd focus on the insides of the Pokeball and what goes around in that world. You know; like a Pokemon simulator where you play as a Pokemon getting caught by a trainer showing certain emotions to events and such. 



zenieth said:


> They were never going to give CoL those kinda resources.
> 
> Hell the execs referenced Beyond Good & Evil on why they were hesitant to greenlight the project.



I hate my niche fandom. Sometimes I think I might be a gaming hipster


----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2015)

You aren't?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2015)

Not really 

My main favorite franchises are: Castlevania, Devil May Cry, Bayonetta, and *Pokemon*. 

Pokemon is not niche, no fucking way. 

RPG games, Zelda and Metroid are getting a huge fraction of my attention lately as well. 

But I still play some dudebro sperts and shooter games here and there. Granted they're shitting the bed lately, but it counts right?


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 11, 2015)

After a nearly 2 year long struggle of waiting for Recettear to go on sale, as well as missing a few of its sales, I've finally managed to nab it for $5.

Soon, I'll have the greatest item shop in the world, built on the corpses of those foolish enough to delve into dungeons for me.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 11, 2015)

>tfw the only screenshots I care to take are Skyrim screenshots

I gotta spam the F12 button during my next New Vegas playthrough


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 11, 2015)

i take care more of NV rather than skyrim


----------



## Simon (Jan 11, 2015)

I really wish all games had removable hud.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2015)

Simon said:


> I really wish all games had removable hud.



Same here. Console commands are the besto, toggle that shit right off the screen. Of course, that doesn't work for most games.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll try to take some screenshots once something cool happens.


----------



## creative (Jan 12, 2015)

prototype 2 and duck tales HD is free nao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2015)

meh and I hear Ducktales isn't as good as the original.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 12, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> George, is this your first Rogue-lite?



I've been playing BoI for a few days and I've still never played a Rogue-lite. 
A Rogue-lite is playing me. bleh.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 12, 2015)

creative said:


> prototype 2 and duck tales HD is free nao



on PSN+ for those who don't know.

I already claimed them last week but I forgot about it and was just gonna check Steam as soon as I saw this post. 



Khris said:


> meh and I hear Ducktales isn't as good as the original.



Castle of Illusion HD was actually better imo.


----------



## creative (Jan 12, 2015)

i never actually beat ducktales original or otherwise so I may as well.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 12, 2015)

Furious George said:


> I've been playing BoI for a few days and I've still never played a Rogue-lite.
> A Rogue-lite is playing me. bleh.


Let the hate flow through you!


----------



## Simon (Jan 12, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Same here. Console commands are the besto, toggle that shit right off the screen. Of course, that doesn't work for most games.


GeDoSaTo comes in handy when cc isn't an option.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]c0pBpKAqnJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 12, 2015)

I pre-ordered the Collector's Edition for both versions. 

Also, Resident Evil HD Remaster looks really good on PC.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2015)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]c0pBpKAqnJM[/YOUTUBE]



Fucking Senran keeps making me by systems. 

Well, it's not gonna work this time, Marvelous. My must have count for the PS4 is still frightfully low.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 13, 2015)

Getting the clutter off screen in Monster hunter is a god send


I usually just change the info lay out, move some of it to the gamepad then stick it in the charging cradle under the TV


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 13, 2015)

Now im hyped 4 it

[youtube]GJBYsv3sGAI[/youtube]

MedievalEngineers.com


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2015)

Huge PSN sale 



I think I'll finally give Bully a real run. I started it up like 2 times without finishing it for some reason.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 15, 2015)

Dats gonna leave an eye scar


----------



## Naruto (Jan 16, 2015)

krory said:


> So a potential customer e-mails Jonatan S?derstr?m, developer for _Hotline Miami 2_, regarding the potential Australian ban on the game, asking if it would be alright to download it and send the developer money personally for the game.
> 
> .



What a fucking boss


----------



## Simon (Jan 16, 2015)

I haven't played a Monster Hunter since the PSP. So I thought about jumping back on board with MH4 3DS. 

After playing the demo, i'm shocked to find out that these games haven't visually improved very much since the PSP.


----------



## Arcana (Jan 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Qx7JZrpZvO4[/YOUTUBE]

Mortal Kombat X looks amazing 
Goro back


----------



## dream (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks decent though I wish that they would go for cell-shaded artstyle.  Also, fuck that pre-order Goro bullshit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Looks decent *though I wish that they would go for cell-shaded artstyle.*  Also, fuck that pre-order Goro bullshit.



Hell no ,cell-shaded fighters sucks i prefer the realistic art style of Mortal Kombat, the shitty cell-shading belong to Street Fighter.


----------



## dream (Jan 16, 2015)

Cell-shaded art is gorgeous. smh


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 16, 2015)

Got my fightstick ready for this baby.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2015)

Simon said:


> I haven't played a Monster Hunter since the PSP. So I thought about jumping back on board with MH4 3DS.
> 
> After playing the demo, i'm shocked to find out that these games haven't visually improved very much since the PSP.



Yeah like the opposite of most AAA games they decided to improve the gameplay and the game design

The monster AI has gotten way complex and interesting as have the weapon options and how their playstyles have evolved MH4 is awesome.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2015)

>improve the gameplay

Let's not mince words, here.  It's smoothed out a few rough edges and fixed some of the gratuitously awful hitboxes from the PS2 and PSP titles, but little has changed in the overall gameplay department--it's part of the game's charm, but it's straight outta the PS2 era.

I haven't played 4 yet, but unless they've come up with some radically different AI for the monsters since 3U came out, I don't think the AI could be called 'complex' by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Arcana (Jan 17, 2015)

Dream said:


> Looks decent though I wish that they would go for cell-shaded artstyle.  Also, fuck that pre-order Goro bullshit.


cell-shaded art 
pls no 

and yeah getting tired of the pre-order shit 


Linkdarkside said:


> Hell no ,cell-shaded fighters sucks i prefer the realistic art style of Mortal Kombat, the shitty cell-shading belong to Street Fighter.


nothing but the truth 
but I also like it in GG


Kaitou said:


> Got my fightstick ready for this baby.



Waiting for these sleepless nights.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >improve the gameplay
> 
> Let's not mince words, here.  It's smoothed out a few rough edges and fixed some of the gratuitously awful hitboxes from the PS2 and PSP titles, but little has changed in the overall gameplay department--it's part of the game's charm, but it's straight outta the PS2 era.
> 
> I haven't played 4 yet, but unless they've come up with some radically different AI for the monsters since 3U came out, I don't think the AI could be called 'complex' by any stretch of the imagination.



Come Back to me after you fight the Gore Magala 

(The New weapons and the AI in 4U are fucking amazing, Between the vaulting mechanincs and the changes to the level design ( added verticality and agility for climbing, movement overall) completely changes the dynamic of hunts compared to some simple AI changes and the flat level design from MH3U


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hpQaIHNUIu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm going to watch that for the lols.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GBLMwocAFrk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jan 19, 2015)

Ugh, ESO.  Once the information started to pour in I realized that it was going to suck.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2015)

Simon said:


> After playing the demo, i'm shocked to find out that these games haven't visually improved very much since the PSP.



I said this the moment we first saw videos and screenshots of the game and people said I was crazy.

Monster Hunter looks like ass on the 3DS, when you consider Resident Evil: Revelations exists and looks fantastic.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2015)

It's not that shocking when you consider the platform switch. Capcom didn't go for the 3DS because of the hardware.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 19, 2015)

Monster Hunter was never visually appealing. 

Not even Monster Hunter Frontier G looks that good.


----------



## Simon (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like the N3DS helps out, those improved textures in MH4. ()


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2015)

Garbage on the left, garbage on the right.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey, man, give the Monster Hunter team credit;

they've been reusing those PS2 assets for over 10 years now.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2015)

replayed Tomb Raider 2013

Coming off of the hype of my first playthrough I feel I've a better grasp of its strengths and weaknesses.

Strengths:
Gunplay - notably the bow, is extremely satisfying. shooting is responsive accurate and just all around nice

Stealth: TR's never been about stealth which is why the reboot really shocked me in this regard, for such an action centric game, your ability to stealth around and pick off foes is amazingly well done.

Routes: In the open world sections, the ability to traverse isn't really limited by anything, there's multiple paths to where you need to go, and none really feel wrong, not even makeshift ones you come across by accident.

Wolves: A part I sorely wished was prevalent through out were the rng wolves. I loved how travelling at night would randomly spawn a pack on me, even if there were human enemies about. It was a a nice snap of "HOLY FUCK THIS IS BAD" as I had to adapt to them and they could send everything to shit quickly. It made the environment feel alive without feeling like "we're going to make you play this way."

Character: I actually really enjoy Lara's progression from the beginning to end. From a clear sense of innocence to desensitized bloodlust. It's one of the few character journeys I felt accomplished a sense of showing how she reached from "I'm not sure I can do this" to "I've no problem gouging your eyes out with a seashell"

Cons:
Hunting: A novel idea, it's never explored or given more significant depth than the early introduction. It's not so much that it was bad, so much as it was something so much more engrossing, that ended up being a shallow distraction that you needn't do beyond the first zone.

Forced action sequences: As I mentioned above, for such a platform centric, puzzle happy series as TR,I was surprised at the amount of freedom I had to sneak and take down foes... or just gun them down rambo style. The only problem is moments where the former is not allowed to be an option and you're left to the latter. It's kinda like the Deus Ex: HR boss fight situation. I WANT the option to go guns blazing or pick off folks with them being none the wiser. The spectacle of taking on the storm guard in the later level would have been fantastic if I was allowed to take them all out with out them ever knowing I was actually there.

Eagle vision: Fuck that Assassin's Creed hand holding nonsense. Immersion breaking at its finest.

Tomb raids: They're glorified time trials that do little to invoke the puzzles of yestergames, woefully short and lacking in grand scale. Made all the more trivial by eagle vision.

QTE: There's quite a few that are eyerollingly simple. This is however mitigated in a number being part of actual gameplay mechanic and after the initial bullet time intro, it's up to the player to remember when and how to respond to similar situations without egregious prompts. But man those prompts are bad. It, especially, was bad in melee. Kimbo slice could have been so much better if it didn't demand you do them so blatantly.

Story: while Lara's progression through the story and her growth were a treat, much of the rest of the cast was poorly defined, without sense of impact and ultimately throw away. The sole exceptions were Sam and Roth. Mathias never really establishes himself and the Yamatai are so scarce that they just feel like extended tomb raider voodoo for the sake of it. Essentially the conflict setting lives and dies on Lara and her personal motivations, everything else is kinda throw away. That said, the AI enemies are a treat to watch from a distance and how they interact, fight and occasionally kill each other over cultish leanings.

ludo-narrative dissonance: Yep this is one brought up a lot, and one I feel needs to be addressed. Now I will say, I feel this only applies to a single section. Specifically the point after Lara leaves the village with roth. From there to the Com tower, it feels like Lara's too gunho for the level of character progression she has. I don't feel this dissonance before(woods to town) or after (shanty town to game end) because it feels like Lara's character meshes with her actions at that point.


tl;dr: Tomb Raider's good, but certain gameplay design choices just weren't implemented well or too restrictive.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 20, 2015)

Nearly 5 minute clip of animation work done by a studio, mostly game scenes. Pretty amazing (combined) work, and imo a nice choice in music to complement it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2015)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXxJXisG9Uc#t=64[/Youtube]
inject it right into my veins.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hey, man, give the Monster Hunter team credit;
> 
> they've been reusing those PS2 assets for over 10 years now.



Those arent PS2 assets

And the game looks fine LOL. 


Since when did clean graphics with with decent textures  and simple geometry become " looking like ass"

The game looks nice on the 3DS anyway


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2015)

It's called a joke.

It does not look good; it looks adequate at best.

And, yet, I still buy and play the shit out of the games; it's just that, crazily, I can recognize and admit the faults of the games I like, while still enjoying them thoroughly. 

Just because it's on a Nintendo system doesn't mean it's without flaw.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2015)

zenieth said:


> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXxJXisG9Uc#t=64[/Youtube]
> inject it right into my veins.



**Start Video*

"Great. More retro art pixelshit. This is totally gonna be different!"

*Video ends*

*It looks fucking phenomenal.**

Well, shit. My short list of pledged kickstarter games just got a little bigger.


----------



## Simon (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm really really tired of pixel art in games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's called a joke.
> 
> It does not look good; it looks adequate at best.
> 
> ...



Good jokes are based in reality.

Perhaps we have different definitions of what good is

Good = aesthetically pleasing/ not bothered by or the absence of  issues with the visuals( such as aliasing, shimmering,screen tearing ect)

Good = demon souls level graphics ( which arent high res to begin with) imo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Simon said:


> I'm really really tired of pixel art in games.



Please tell me you're not hating on 2D fighting gamers or The world ends with you


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2015)

Who rightly gives a fuck?

We've got games in every format from pixel to VR.

There's good and shit in all formats.


also

>2d fighters
>P?xel

I can see how Naruto can notice MH graphics are ass and you don't


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2015)

The joke is that your Nintendo paychecks are too easy of a target.


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2015)

>Xbox App for Windows 10


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2015)

ESO goes free-to-play and still nobody will play it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Who rightly gives a fuck?
> 
> We've got games in every format from pixel to VR.
> 
> ...



I know what sprite vs pixel art is lol.


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2015)

krory said:


> ESO goes free-to-play and still nobody will play it.



Shouldn't have even been made.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 21, 2015)

krory said:


> ESO goes free-to-play and still nobody will play it.





One of the worst offenders.

Absolutely awful.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2015)

Did anybody really expect anything from it?


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2015)

I had some hope for it before we started learning information about the game.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 21, 2015)

Absolutely not.

It was made by a company that was a no name who decided their boring, mundane white bread idea of TES Lore was better than any one else's, and every piece of information, every video, every update was another nail in a massive, plain coffin.


----------



## Simon (Jan 21, 2015)

Wasn't going to jump on the Monster Hunter 4 train, but Amazon was selling it for $27. Too good to pass up.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 21, 2015)

eso never seemed appealing.  other than people recognizing the name i don't tes would work with an mmo.  i just want to read books and collect weird things like dwemer tubes or cheese wheels and just do whatever the hell i want.

i think there's room to explore different types of games in the tes universe, but an mmo isn't one of them.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> It was made by a company that was a no name who decided their boring, mundane white bread idea of TES Lore was better than any one else's, and every piece of information, every video, every update was another nail in a massive, plain coffin.



What else would you expect from a developer run by someone out of Mythic Entertainment.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh, I wouldn't have played it even if Bethesda's A team was making it, led by Todd "the Tears of my Fans Sustains Me" Howard himself; I think people who think "Skyrim with my bros" being a good idea were deprived of oxygen at birth.

I just... I don't get this inclination to keep making MMOs when they seem hell-bent on aping World of Warcraft when the game itself is waning, and not to mention 10 fucking years old and still just as boring, if not moreso.  Cool-down simulators are all we ever get because everyone wants that WoW cash cow and they never get that mythical beast because there's only room for one.

I'd love something like Star Wars: Galaxies to exist again, but I'm afraid the meaty portion of an MMO's paying playerbase, nowadays, are boring normies, dudebros and housewives, and not interested in anything other than RNG Skinner's Box fuckfests.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2015)

I dunno, XIV's going pretty strong

I mean all it took was the biggest backlash SE ever saw ever.

but like look at all that nostalgia.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 21, 2015)

That's true.

However, I think it manages a unique niche in that it is banking heavily on just that--nostalgia.  Which is exactly what Blizzard did when they launched WoW... and have been breaking my heart ever since.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh no, I totally get that.

XIV is pretty much the closest folks are going to get to "muh childhood" in HD.

I mean it's a fine enough game but also pretty much "what old thing do people like can we throw in to make em go wild?"


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah.

Just tell me when we get real time / dynamic combat like we get from Action RPGs in MMOs and we'll talk.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2015)

closest thing is probably pso2

and good luck getting sega to ever bring that over.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2015)

FF14 has god awful character design.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Just tell me when we get real time / dynamic combat like we get from Action RPGs in MMOs and we'll talk.



Never played vindictus or something?


----------



## p-lou (Jan 21, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Oh, I wouldn't have played it even if Bethesda's A team was making it, led by Todd "the Tears of my Fans Sustains Me" Howard himself; I think people who think "Skyrim with my bros" being a good idea were deprived of oxygen at birth.



i agree but i think that's the kind of player skyrim itself was trying to get.  i try not to shit all over skyrim because i did mostly like it, but it was definitely trying to be something previous elder scrolls games weren't.  or maybe it just shows the massively different situations bethesda was in when it made it compared to its older games.

i just hope this is bombing enough they don't try to do the same thing to fallout.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> FF14 has god awful character design.



It doesn't, but okay.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 21, 2015)

Lolokay Razr.

I mean it's not whoooa AMAZING but that's just plain ignorance.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 21, 2015)

p-lou said:


> i agree but i think that's the kind of player skyrim itself was trying to get.  i try not to shit all over skyrim because i did mostly like it, but it was definitely trying to be something previous elder scrolls games weren't.  or maybe it just shows the massively different situations bethesda was in when it made it compared to its older games.
> 
> i just hope this is bombing enough they don't try to do the same thing to fallout.



I was not a fan of Skyrim as much as I would have liked, but I had the same problems with Oblivion; either way, much of the good stuff in Skyrim comes from things that translate like a sack of buttholes into an MMO setting.

Exploration, opening chests, crafting, etc would not be fun in an MMO setting and, what do you know, the absolute worst aspect of every Elder Scrolls game is a main focus of every MMO, and it doesn't work.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2015)

When I played the beta of ESO the biggest problem I had was the inability to complete quests at a decent pace because you had so many other people doing the same ones so they'll kill the mob and/or pick up the item(s) and you have to sit there for God knows how long for it to respawn or run around  until it reappears. Then you have to pray you get to it before the next person does.

Also had a huge problem with NPCs not spawning, especially quest-givers and merchants.

It was just a complete drag.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 22, 2015)

krory said:


> When I played the beta of ESO the biggest problem I had was the inability to complete quests at a decent pace because you had so many other people doing the same ones so they'll kill the mob and/or pick up the item(s) and you have to sit there for God knows how long for it to respawn or run around  until it reappears. Then you have to pray you get to it before the next person does.
> 
> Also had a huge problem with NPCs not spawning, especially quest-givers and merchants.
> 
> It was just a complete drag.



This is where Guild Wars 2 did some truly revolutionary quest redesign.

In GW2, you can go anywhere you want and complete quests wherever you are (you don't even pick them up, they're called dynamic events and can pop anywhere at any time, so if some fight breaks out or some such you can help out and badabing), sharing completion with any other participants. The level of your contribution increases your monetary reward.

I haven't had the time to play any MMO lately but I strongly recommend GW2.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2015)

wellfuck, that's a lot.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> FF14 has god awful character design.



If FFXIV has god awful character design then I'd love to hear what you think about Xenoblade character design.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2015)

That reminds me GW2 sale this weekend

9.99


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQceiWyRWgM[/YOUTUBE]

Was wondering if ubisoft was going to release a game this year.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 22, 2015)

zenieth said:


> That reminds me GW2 sale this weekend
> 
> 9.99



Even if you get bored of the grindy endgame content, the quest areas alone are worth the 10 bucks.

It is a solid game.


----------



## Simon (Jan 23, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> FF14 has god awful character design.


I disagree, FFXIV is one of the best MMOs in a long time, both on PC and PS4.


and speaking of MMOs, I'm about to try out Black Desert Online.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> If FFXIV has god awful character design then I'd love to hear what you think about Xenoblade character design.



Most korean MMO's have better art direction and anatomy LOL.

basic  anatomy in FF14 is off and the characters are kinda generic porcelain anime. They look straight out of tales of zestiria. hate that style.


Also dont like 3D tanaka art. His 2D style doesnt even use proper anatomy


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2015)

Korea has the hugest MMO market anywhere and *"most"*? That's a laugh and a half.

There are certainly stand out members that honestly put other mmos the world over to shame graphically, but there's a lot of half ass.



> 2D style doesnt even use proper anatomy



I don't even...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2015)

The point of anime is minimalism that stands out.

Thats why people have crazy bright hair colors and barely any noses lol

Its kinda lame when halfassed grindfests out of korea have  better design


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FlRg_ZovHVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2015)

Has linkdarkside ever actually written... anything?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> basic  anatomy in FF14 is off and the characters are kinda generic porcelain anime. They look straight out of tales of zestiria. hate that style.



Take it back.


----------



## Krory (Jan 24, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Has linkdarkside ever actually written... anything?



I thought he was here for decoration.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 25, 2015)

Any thoughts on Guild Wars 2? 

It's 75% off.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Any thoughts on Guild Wars 2?



I hope you're joking.



> This is where Guild Wars 2 did some truly revolutionary quest redesign.
> 
> In GW2, you can go anywhere you want and complete quests wherever you are (you don't even pick them up, they're called dynamic events and can pop anywhere at any time, so if some fight breaks out or some such you can help out and badabing), sharing completion with any other participants. The level of your contribution increases your monetary reward.
> 
> I haven't had the time to play any MMO lately but I strongly recommend GW2.





> Even if you get bored of the grindy endgame content, the quest areas alone are worth the 10 bucks.
> 
> It is a solid game.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 25, 2015)

It's been bought. 

I mean I heard good things from Angry Hoe and other people but wanted some more opinions to confirm that it's good.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Angry Hoe





**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2015)

That was on purpose wasn't it?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 25, 2015)

What do you think?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fmAV7WExcis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol I remember my cousins used to play the shit out of that game.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]V40Jfopfy0k[/YOUTUBE]

I'm not actually upset with Blizzard at the moment, but after watching the latest Archer I had to make this.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone have any suggestions or idea for a new banner yet? Not that I'm asking to change it but I'm kind of in the mood to work on something.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2015)

It needs Alan Wake in it.

And some ninja gaiden :3

And maybe a guilty gear render and something from smash bros.

do you have a specific theme in mind?


2015 does seem to be the year where "everything was open world" n expansive so maybe some Witcher 3 and Xenoblade?


----------



## Simon (Jan 26, 2015)

How about like the first banner, include some characters from games coming out this year.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 26, 2015)

krory said:


> Anyone have any suggestions or idea for a new banner yet? Not that I'm asking to change it but I'm kind of in the mood to work on something.



DICE is a week from now and if a new Metroid is announced I am going to replace whatever is up there with something Metroid-related.

Heck, I might just put up a metroid banner simply because the prime trilogy is going to be on sale for 10 bucks this week.

You may want to wait


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2015)

So shameless...

You have my blessing


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2015)

Bravely Default fucking sucks and it really didn't have to.

I wish I was there when Squeenix decided to make you play the same fetch quest (the plot) 3 times in a row. I would have told them to not make me play the same fetch quest 3 times in a row


----------



## Naruto (Jan 26, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Bravely Default fucking sucks and it really didn't have to.
> 
> I wish I was there when Squeenix decided to make you play the same fetch quest (the plot) 3 times in a row. I would have told them to not make me play the same fetch quest 3 times in a row



It was obviously not originally planned, they padded the game.

Everyone agrees that was the worst part of BD, but the game is still fantastic regardless.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2015)

It was a serviceable game regardless. I wouldn't say there was much fantastic about it though. 

I dug the fighting system as much as anyone else but when you get down to it, you're pretty much just hitting the defend (Default) command a bunch of times. Other games had the Defend command before this. Was that really fantastic? 

The parallel world thing was such a missed opportunity too. You could have at least designed different crystal monsters each time, or fuck around with the Eternian Asterisk Masters' personalities a bit more. 

I think this game's success is predicated on the fact that its been a while since we've had this type of simple JRPG, not so much because this game had oodles to offer... its a celebration of sameness and the devs know that.

That being said, I'll probably rock with Bravely Second and hope it doesn't fuck up as royally as Default did.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say you didn't experiment too much.

There are some fairly creative and exceedingly broken combinations to make.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, I know about Rampart and Uetsami, and Vampire/Dark Knight devastation. That's the good stuff. 

I mean, I'm still playing the damn game even though I think its a failure. That has to count for something. They need to not have a shitty plot next time though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2015)

If you're up for something a little less scripted you should try legends of legacy  when its localized


----------



## Simon (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I remember them acknowledging how shitty that part of Bravely Default was and promised to not let it happen again.

Plus Bravely Second has a different writer if I remember correctly.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2015)

started GW2 somebody give me a server.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 26, 2015)

zenieth said:


> started GW2 somebody give me a server.



I got the game as well.  I picked one Maguuma.

Also, Dying Light anyone?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm holding off to see what reviews are saying.

no review copies until day of release is sketchy shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2015)

Night play was supposed to be the selling point. It was "okay". But I am not sold at full price.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 26, 2015)

I can get it for 40 bucks but that I need to know if it's worth it still.


----------



## Simon (Jan 26, 2015)

There is so much gameplay footage out there, i'm not surprised they didn't feel the need to send out review copies early.


----------



## Lance (Jan 27, 2015)

Was playing battlefield 4. Mic open.

Legit heard a woman say, "get off your mom"


----------



## Simon (Jan 27, 2015)

Got Dying Light for 20 bucks because GameStop is stupid. Game is pretty great, enjoying it so far.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 27, 2015)

Simon said:


> Got Dying Light for 20 bucks because GameStop is stupid. Game is pretty great, enjoying it so far.



Why werent you bro enough to post it in the thread? 

EDIT: Oh, PS4....Fuck that shit.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2015)

since when was dying light ps4 exclusive?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 27, 2015)

zenieth said:


> since when was dying light ps4 exclusive?



I googled the glitch and it was just with the PS4 version of the game....lol



If the glitch was for PC, I would of fetch it no questions asked.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2015)

I heard you need to have a god computer to run Dying Light PC in any kinda optimized capacity.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2015)

On the plus side at least Dying Light can't be any worse than Dead Island.


----------



## Simon (Jan 27, 2015)

Pretty sure the game was pretty fucked on PC after that release day patch, why I took the dive on the ps4 version.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2015)

Only a week until next episode of _Game of Thrones_!


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 28, 2015)

im just laughing off a certain old forum which i started posting again, its incredible how the sense of humor for them is simply.................. "you are dummy and shitposting, stop posting"

also


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2015)

Any of you Played The Wonderful 101? No?

You should

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggE_TR0vzwg[/YOUTUBE]

( I know you guys like to make fun of me for using the touch screen in TW101 sometimes but it makes it faster to do some of the unite morphs that have overlapping symbols)(you usually have to make the shape counter clockwise to not overlap the bomb with naginata or the spiral or the whip/fist)


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2015)

I almost want to like Lords of the Fallen... it's such an unbelievably obvious but earnest attempt to remake Dark Souls with their own ideas, but it's just not all that fun or interesting.

The design is too clunky, all of the bosses have been big guy + shield or just big guy; the game says it offers you multiple ways to play, but larger and heavier weapons have stupidly slow start ups with mediocre payoffs.  Magic is basically useless, so you're mostly just going to be holding your shield up and waiting to hit stuff.

Oh, and did I mention that every enemy is basically just the hollow soldier with the shield and spear?  Because they are.

The game also has a hideous, boring aesthetic and I hate it.


----------



## Gino (Jan 29, 2015)

Lords of fallen to me is like Dante's Inferno to God of war looks like a skin swap.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2015)

They have almost carbon copied Dark Souls control scheme.

Like, almost a literal copy.


----------



## Simon (Jan 29, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I almost want to like Lords of the Fallen... it's such an unbelievably obvious but earnest attempt to remake Dark Souls with their own ideas, but it's just not all that fun or interesting.
> 
> The design is too clunky, all of the bosses have been big guy + shield or just big guy; the game says it offers you multiple ways to play, but larger and heavier weapons have stupidly slow start ups with mediocre payoffs.  Magic is basically useless, so you're mostly just going to be holding your shield up and waiting to hit stuff.
> 
> ...



Though I agree it's not that great of a game, I strongly disagree with that last part, game is beautiful.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2015)

The graphics are certainly pretty at times; it has some great effects and there are a lot of nice atmospheric and minor touches to the game world which are nice and indicative of a lot of time and effort into the game's presentation. 

What I mean by aesthetics is art direction, I suppose.  Though it's more than that.  To me it just looks like another Hulk-tastic Gears of War design; hulking, muscular meat heads, gruff, dour looks, and couple that with World of Warcraft's ever popular and ever tiresome, goofy and cartoony armor design--stupid pauldrons, spikes and glowing stuff everywhere, etc--it does not drive home, to me, any sense of imagination or uniqueness.  

I'm still playing it, but it feels so derivative it hurts.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2015)

In not shitty news

Joylancer is glorious.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2015)

ps+ games for february

Transistor
Rogue's legacy
Yakuza 4
Thief
Apotheon


----------



## Gino (Jan 29, 2015)

Games I have to beat

Bully Scholarship edition
Zelda a link to the past
Castlevania LOS 2


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2015)

Managed to buy Dying Light for PC for 30 dollars. Not bad.


----------



## Simon (Jan 30, 2015)

> "Detective Tutuola (Ice-T) investigates the crime but Raina refuses to delay the launch, and the cops must "level up" to protect her."


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2015)

God I hate NeoGaf.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2015)

so Ice-T is gonna kill gamers? I thought they were already dead. 




zenieth said:


> ps+ games for february
> 
> *Transistor*
> Rogue's legacy
> ...



was just about to buy this. good thing I didn't


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah, I heard about the SVU "GamerGate" episode.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]UwTjHXiN4qw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2015)

nobody cares


----------



## Naruto (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Jan 30, 2015)

Damn...what's happening with the virtua fighter series then?


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2015)

ted. said:


> Damn...what's happening with the virtua fighter series then?




What do you think?


----------



## teddy (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2015)

So was the twist of the gamergate episode that she made everything up?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2015)

You see this is what happens when you waste 20 million fucking dollars on fucking Sonic Boom,SEGA.

Sega of America has been shit forever.

They only have 900k in the bank right now LOL.

Sega of America doesnt even do shit for consoles these days so that makes sense.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2015)

TFW you just start playing Skyrim again after a full year of not touching it and you don't know up from down. The fuck is a Lexicon now how do I live. .


----------



## Simon (Jan 31, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> You see this is what happens when you waste 20 million fucking dollars on fucking Sonic Boom,SEGA.
> 
> Sega of America has been shit forever.
> 
> ...


It isn't them being shit, they took a chance to redefine a outdated franchise and it turned out bad. 

Last time I check Alien Isolation sold really well.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2015)

nah Sega of america has been shit forever thats why sega of japan favors sega of europe


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2015)

Well I tried asking but the staff here seems busy so when one of you is available and reads this, can you please merge these? 

Two threads for _Life is Strange_:



Two threads for the _Metal Gear Rising 2_ tease:



EDIT: Naruto took care of it, thanks.


----------



## Simon (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone else getting Darkest Dungeon this week? Game looks great.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm still freaking out over this new Friday the 13th game.


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, I got Prototype 2 from this month's PS+ IG collection. Time to murder NYC again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2015)

Simon said:


> It isn't them being shit, they took a chance to redefine a outdated franchise and it turned out bad.
> 
> Last time I check Alien Isolation sold really well.



Plus that was all Sega of Japan's decision, Sega of America doesn't have any power when it comes to huge, million dollar decisions like that. Mostly everything that's fucking retarded comes from Sega of Japan. I think the only reason they're even alive at this point is because of their PC presence which is the only thing making money nowadays. Fuck, Valkyria Chronicles was apparently a giant battle against Sega of Japan to even port to the PC because they didn't think it would sell.

I'd love Sega to become a giant in video games again but Sega of Japan make Konaki and Capcom look like sensible video game companies.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2015)

^ Lol @ it being Sega Japan's decision.

Sonic boom was a Sega of America initiative


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2015)

That started only because Sega of Japan wanted it to happen.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2015)

Sega of america are the one who wanted to monetize the fuck outta  sonic  

Sega of japan okayed it.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2015)

Bullshit.  It was Sega of Japan's idea because they wanted to Westernize the series. They handed that information over to Sega of America which led to the developer BRB Entertainment being hired, then Sega of Japan sent over Takashi Iizuka to oversee the project because SoJ wanted _Sonic Boom_ to be an entire franchise and they thought by appealing to America/Western audiences more, they'd make more money - that's why initially they said there was no plans to release it in Japan.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 1, 2015)

Sega of Japan basically bankrupted the company and is why Sega isn't making consoles anymore...(as well as destroying their huge team of first party developers).

Fuck them.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2015)

WOW. 

LOL you actually thought it was Sega of Japans ideas? Fuck no. They hated this project from the start.

READ >  Link removed


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Sega of Japan basically bankrupted the company and is why Sega isn't making consoles anymore...(as well as destroying their huge team of first party developers).
> 
> Fuck them.



That was over a decade ago. 

You know when Peter moore was running Sega. he fired people then left the company because Sega of America and Sega Japan are always having internal arguments


----------



## teddy (Feb 1, 2015)

That article says nothing about the extant of either branch's involvement with the project, and even worse i'm seeing most of the company's free fall being pinned on sega of japan and sega of europe. sega of america just looks like it's in shambles as a result


----------



## Shirker (Feb 1, 2015)

krory said:


> Bullshit.  It was Sega of Japan's idea because they wanted to Westernize the series. They handed that information over to Sega of America which led to the developer BRB Entertainment being hired, then Sega of Japan sent over Takashi Iizuka to oversee the project because SoJ wanted _Sonic Boom_ to be an entire franchise and they thought by appealing to America/Western audiences more, they'd make more money - that's why initially they said there was no plans to release it in Japan.



What a weird sentiment. The Sanic franchise is already westernized as shit. Sonic's fucking design was inspired by western animation and art styles. 

Never knew SoJ was in such disarray. SoE too, apparently. Nice to see the US isn't leading the charge of messing things up for a change.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2015)

>Tries to prove SoA is at fault
>Only proves SoJ and SoE are massive, incompetent fuck-ups


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 1, 2015)

Sony of America has Relic is covering up their asses along with CA(even if the last Total war games were dumbfied)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 1, 2015)

LOL you guys are SOOO biased.


That article should have made it clear that the whole company has been in dissaray for a long time.

Sega of America has been in shambles for a LOOOONG fucking time. 


THe only branch that has been preforming worth shit is Sega of Europe


----------



## teddy (Feb 1, 2015)

What bias? the article you posted flat out has a former employee saying that working with SoJ and SoE was the worst part about working in SoA. face it, when a company flounders it's the performance of the leading branches that end up accentuated and typically for a good reason


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 1, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> LOL you guys are SOOO biased.



I can't.


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2015)

And this is coming from the guy that wants so-badly to work in the industry... cant even read his own sources.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TDGG4rDtLGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Simon (Feb 2, 2015)

Man Platinum is so cool, also the first comment.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2015)

Well, if anything else, most of the people that got "early retirement" back at SoA were skeleton crew after they ditched their internal localization department. Plus that shit was planned since the Atlus acquisition although Boom bombing sped things up. And it didn't really affect SoE or SoJ which aren't in any kind of "disarray". What the fuck is this, Nintendoom comedy hour? 

And although the focus on DLC and mobile is terrible, the focus on PC and Digital is pretty cool. (Which increases the chance of more niche stuff getting localized. Like Yakuza 5) Thank God for Valkyria Chronicles.

I've been buying a bunch of Dreamcast/Xbox Sega games that I lost throughout my life lately and I forgot how fucking good some of them are.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 2, 2015)

You guys are so fucking stupid  at times XD.  (Psh please Krory,my name is in the credits of half the shit you pirated from Nippon. Shut that leaky ass and open them crusty eyes)

And honestly the company has been in dissaray. For a long time.

Internal struggles basically defined Sega's rise and fall throughout the years. Its testament to the strength of their property and product throughout the years that they've managed to keep their shit together.

even if they had to be bought out by a gambling company to do so...

Fucking pachinko


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> You guys are so fucking stupid  at times XD.  (Psh please Krory,my name is in the credits of half the shit you pirated from Nippon. Shut that leaky ass and open them crusty eyes)



Last I checked, half of nothing is still nothing. 




> And honestly the company has been in dissaray. For a long time.
> 
> Internal struggles basically defined Sega's rise and fall throughout the years. Its testament to the strength of their property and product throughout the years that they've managed to keep their shit together.
> 
> ...



>Still ignoring the evidence *you posted*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 2, 2015)

Evidence I posted at is some pretty obvious fucking disarray.

Krory be a dear and do some reading. Research the subject if need be cause you clearly dont know your shit 

LRNBOUTDEMSEGA'STROUBLESBOY

I suggest you start with 2003 and work your way forward


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2015)

I will when you will, sweetie pie, because you've done nothing but flame, make false allegations, and post a link that disproved your entire point.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow. I guess it really is Nintendoom comedy hour.

These cut backs were planned since they acquired Atlus. I piss and moan at Sega constantly for ignoring all of their IPs and not being gaming giants anymore but saying that they're struggling or in disarray nowadays is just bullshit. It's not 2001 anymore.


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow. I guess it really is Nintendoom comedy hour.
> 
> These cut backs were planned since they acquired Atlus. I piss and moan at Sega constantly for ignoring all of their IPs and not being gaming giants anymore but saying that they're struggling or in disarray nowadays is just bullshit. *It's not 2001 anymore.*



This is probably the best part - that he seems to think their troubles only started in 2003.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 2, 2015)

>coming into this thread


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 2, 2015)

I legit wonder if any of you have any bloody idea what it I'm talking about.

You've literally confused yourselves into thinking you've won some kind of argument to boot LOL. Your brain working allright there krory?

Sega's an American born company owned by Japanese people that's always had internal power struggles between the American and Japanese offices. When I say they're in disarray,I mean they have two inner factions that are at odds with each other. For the majority of their existence they had trouble reconciling and working with each other.

Just how it is. The link I posted gave you further evidence of that and the other issues plaguing the companies management currently.

Secondly,yes they're laying off people because Sega of America doesnt do anything worrthwile besides outsource their IP, waste money and make some decent PC games. 
Not to mention they just lost the company a fuckload of cash.

Sega will be fine though because their parent company owns that gambling money hard.
What is so hard to understand?

 I simply called you out for being Sega of America's bitch apparently (since you seemingly dont understand that this shit falls of their heads.) 

( But you do need to go back to 2003 to find out the reason Sega of Europe > Sega of America in Sega of Japan's eyes.)


----------



## Simon (Feb 2, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> WOW.
> 
> LOL you actually thought it was Sega of Japans ideas? Fuck no. They hated this project from the start.


 Sega Japan outsourced the game to Western developers in order to increase the game's appeal to the Western audience. So yeah... It was their idea.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2015)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 2, 2015)

Simon said:


> Sega Japan outsourced the game to Western developers in order to increase the game's appeal to the Western audience. So yeah... It was their idea.



Sega of Japan didnt approach Big Red Button.


----------



## Simon (Feb 2, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Sega of Japan didnt approach Big Red Button.


Yeah you're right, they didn't, that's not what I said at all...


----------



## teddy (Feb 2, 2015)

Absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Krory (Feb 2, 2015)

For someone who claims to be so deeply engrained in the industry, he sure doesn't seem to be able to read.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 3, 2015)

krory said:


> For someone who claims to be so deeply engrained in the industry, he sure doesn't seem to be able to read.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygr5AHufBN4[/YOUTUBE]


Dont worry, your dreams will be localized for all off Britannia to witness.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2015)

And the geniuses of Sega of Japan aren't done making the dumbest decisions ever - another , this time a Freemium mobile game.  Holy shit, after they fucked up massively with Sonic Boom, you think they'd learn. But nope!


----------



## Naruto (Feb 3, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Your brain working allright there krory?



I'm not singling you out or anything, I'm quoting this as an example to make a point:

You can see how this is a bit inflammatory, right? I know you guys can play nice and this is hardly anything worth worrying about but I don't want it to escalate.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 3, 2015)

Play nice or we're going to have Ninjabread Man's music on an autoplay loop in the whole gaming department.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh come on guys, he's harmless.  Basically how he's always posted.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 3, 2015)

Yup same as always

But if you are going to put a music tune on loop for the community at least put this one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBJhzfvdyKw[/YOUTUBE]



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYFQjDaTXjY[/youtube]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 3, 2015)

krory said:


> And the geniuses of Sega of Japan aren't done making the dumbest decisions ever - another , this time a Freemium mobile game.  Holy shit, after they fucked up massively with Sonic Boom, you think they'd learn. But nope!



I thought seeing that trending on twitter was just a bad dream ._.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHHdbOppGZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonic really is a whore isn't he?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2015)

The biggest in the industry.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 3, 2015)

Why do you think he loves chilli dogs?


(Fun fact. The reason his arms arent blue is because he shaves them. His stomach is also not blue.Real hedgehogs roll around in shit and put alot of it on their stomachs to make them less appetizing to predators)


----------



## teddy (Feb 3, 2015)

One day someone will have the good sense to put the old boy down


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2015)

ted. said:


> One day someone will have the good sense to put the old boy down



Can only hope 'cause lord knows Sega of Japan ain't that smart.


----------



## Simon (Feb 3, 2015)

Man Battlefield Hardline looks like butt on consoles, about to try it out on PC.


----------



## Krory (Feb 3, 2015)

All the Rise of the Tomb Raider stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2015)

finished grim. game is gud


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8oE-DjAY-uU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 4, 2015)

Sega japan is in trouble, Sega of  is fine


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2015)

No surprise there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2015)

Is it really that hard to release Shenmue 3? IS IT? 

Not that I think it will help them at this point anyway.


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2015)

Why release Shenmue 3 when they can make another on-rails Sonic game?!


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2015)

Ubindie released Grow Home on PC

it's pretty great.


----------



## Krory (Feb 5, 2015)

This week has been an overwhelming gaming week for me.


----------



## Simon (Feb 5, 2015)

Shenmue 3 will never be.

[YOUTUBE]Cw8Tndlbyng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey

What if Sega, just left everything to atlus?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 5, 2015)

Turn Sega of Europe into Atlus of Europe and shine blessing on those jrpg starved peasants.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2015)

Simon said:


> Shenmue 3 will never be.



It's the one game Yu Suzuki is still trying to get made, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2015)

Wii U GameCube Adapter available for pre-order at GameStop - Dec. 15 release date

Nintendo being anal about Youtube again


----------



## teddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Gaining loyalty by restricting let's play experience


...glad that's settled


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks like Nintnedo took pointers from Vince and are no-selling every other gaming company out there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 5, 2015)

"Free advertising?" "Youtubers with thousands of viewers cater to their every whim play our games?"

"Fuck that, let's make their lives hell if they want to play our shit."

Funny.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2015)

khris said:


> Wii U GameCube Adapter available for pre-order at GameStop - Dec. 15 release date
> 
> Nintendo being anal about Youtube again



Ninty, I love you, but you can't be doing this man, c'mon 

That said, two can play this game. Calling Youtubers/content creators making alternate channels dedicated solely to Nintendo stuff, while still keeping up with their first channel.


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2015)

Disgraceful as fuck.  Stop trying to burn whatever goodwill you have, Nintendo.


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2015)

Can someone explain what the big deal is about this situation regarding Nintendo?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2015)

Trying to put myself in Ninty's shoes, and I still can't figure it out a good reason for this.


----------



## teddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Gino said:


> Can someone explain what the big deal is about this situation regarding Nintendo?



If you want to join the creator's program and receive some revenue for a let's play that the company posts some ads on, your channel should host nintendo games and nintendo games only. never mind certain nintendo games _(like bayo 2 and smash)_ also aren't viable via what's on their whitelist


unless you're a diehard nintendope head this isn't for you


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh wow..........that is extremely shitty.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 6, 2015)

Who cares about good will Dream? The people complaining dont even bother with nintendo in the first place. They're just concerned the other publishers will follow nintendo's lead.

If Nintendo decides it wants to uphold copywright law and tell the lets players to get 60% of what they make off a video featuring nintendo content that's got copywright all over it instead of getting 0% and possible strikes on their channel because youtube is pissfucking poor at that shit and it literally will just match footage to recorded parameters no matter what it is... thats entirely on their own legal discretion.  (its 60% for videos, 70% for channels)

The only issue with it is it takes 3 days to get things verified and they can pull down any video they dont like or your entire channel.And a few other clauses that I dislike that these contracts sneak in.

I just find it hilarious that the program had enough demand to break nintendo's verification process. There's no way in hell lthey're gonna change it now


----------



## zenieth (Feb 7, 2015)

Unless you can provide numbers to Nintendo's verification staff or system, that doesn't mean much, especially given Nintendo's youtube architecture in the past. 

And whatever goodwill folks might have given them certainly isn't going to be given any more. Angry Joe got burned off of Nintendo's youtube policy before this was even a factor and he's definitely the type of person who'd push sales on a system.

Nintendo's stance isn't an issue of what they're legally capable of, but of what is good for press and public opinion.

Is there an obligation for Sony to give you free games and discounts when hackers fuck over their systems? No

But you better believe it does a fuck lot to salve their PR image.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2015)

JACK BLACK IS TINGLE


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Unless you can provide numbers to Nintendo's verification staff or system, that doesn't mean much, especially given Nintendo's youtube architecture in the past.
> 
> And whatever goodwill folks might have given them certainly isn't going to be given any more. Angry Joe got burned off of Nintendo's youtube policy before this was even a factor and he's definitely the type of person who'd push sales on a system.
> 
> ...



Nintendo will always have bad PR image or good PR image depending on how moody gamers feel that day or their cultivated perception of them. Most people have some good and mostly bad reasons to hate on them. They're all tsundere as fuck LOL. Nintendo for some reason brings out the crazy in people.

Doesnt fucking matter in the long run for them. All they just need to provide a good product with a clear consumer base to target. They do that and they'll always be making a profit. Games are always their first priority if just find it amusing that the most gaming focused company is the one constantly playing catch up these days.

The fact that they put the craft of games above all else is basically the only reason I pay them any attention.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 8, 2015)

i decided to give an test to to the thing that they call mugen, so visited the most famous one called MFG

10 minutes later lurking the forum, i discover that the members there are simply spacebattlers with an horrible anger management, ashing young creators, with inflated egos and a somewhat crisis of small dick.

and one of them is a girl who i reported a lots of times 2 years ago in dota 2 for bad behavior, and most members in staff are SJW as hell, a guy posted a pic of skullgirls and he was bashed the same girl which i said before


Result: i'll stay away from that, never thought that would find something worse than neogaf


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mx7fB7yHx30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Feb 8, 2015)

ted. said:


> If you want to join the creator's program and receive some revenue for a let's play that the company posts some ads on, your channel should host nintendo games and nintendo games only. never mind certain nintendo games _(like bayo 2 and smash)_ also aren't viable via what's on their whitelist



lol, Jesus this is stupid.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 8, 2015)

*EA CCO: Games Are Hard to Learn to Play*


what a bunch of bullshit ,i see no different on modern games leaning curve being that different than games from the N64/PS1 era games.

i been playing video games since the SNES era and there never been a game that took me more than a few minutes to learn play even strategy games.

this is an EA excuse to being lazy to remove features from their games and pander to the mobile device crowds.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2015)

Generally I think if you can fully learn a game and get its feel in 2 hours, the game is doing fine. One of my favorite processes when playing a game is the feeling out process, when the game is still new and fresh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2015)

>2 hours to learn to play
>complex


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]spNQkF2a5VQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 9, 2015)

It would be tragic if it wasn't so hilarious.

But I can't hate the man. He did make Black & White and Dungeon Keeper. Some of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## GearsUp (Feb 9, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]spNQkF2a5VQ[/YOUTUBE]



I really REALLY hate covers images like that

some smug douche looking at a game like he's about to screw it, saying VS like he's that damn important


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 9, 2015)

Angry Joe Dyeing Light Review.
[YOUTUBE]hUnb8VQYtWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2015)

GearsUp said:


> I really REALLY hate covers images like that
> 
> some smug douche looking at a game like he's about to screw it, saying VS like he's that damn important



What an oddly specific pet peeve.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

Joe should upload edited out versions of his reviews. I mean without the bullshit so I can grasp his points in about 3 minutes or so and be on with my life.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 10, 2015)

I feel Joe's a good reviewer, but it's unquestionable the guy's beyond longwinded.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah. He has a good insight of game design and is mostly truthful about his opinions. But I wont spend 30+ minutes watching a review when a friend or someone here could describe the game in under 3 minutes.


----------



## teddy (Feb 10, 2015)

8/10


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

> So what about games that carry no recommendation? This will cover a pretty broad spectrum of quality, but typically they'll be games with some qualities to recommend them but about which we have important reservations. This is where you'd find, for example, a sports game that provides no meaningful advance on last year's model, or an indie game with beautiful artwork but irritating design, or a well-made action-adventure with a dull storyline and samey gameplay. In these cases, the summary line should let you know whether you're interested to read more.



You can love a game that's still technically flawed or poor in one major part. Shouldn't affect your view or score of the game.

This scoring system is just a way to play it safe. Either scoring out of 10 or 5 or don't score at all.


----------



## teddy (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah, i kind of like it. actually forces people who live by reviews to actually read them and weigh out the points brought up to see if it'd be up their alley. think they could also do to run down a list of pros/cons at the end of their reviews tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

Only chumps base their decisions on scores and not read the damn review


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 10, 2015)

Game reviews shouldnt take more than 40 minutes unless its REAAALLLLY engaging

This guy does the best reviews  

I'll always plug his TW101 review because its fucking awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYEb19dBGzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Feb 10, 2015)

khris said:


> Only chumps base their decisions on scores and not read the damn review



There's a whole lot of chumps out there. how else do you think the mindset that a 7 or 8 out 10 rating is "bad" _(something i partially blame on ign)_ wormed its way into the public psyche?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 10, 2015)

Matthewmatosis is great, one of my favorite things to do when I am doing something grindy is to load up one his video's and listen to it in the background.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

40 minute review 

Might as well go rent the game to see if you like or not.


----------



## teddy (Feb 10, 2015)

Less is more


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 10, 2015)

You should see his Metal Gear Solid 4 review, the dude is goes into great detail about design elements and why something is bad from a objective standpoint rather then his personal feelings. You might learn something if you watch his video's, the dude should be giving lectures for game design rather then reviews.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

His youtube channel is so niche-y though :33


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 10, 2015)

Are you trying to imply thats a problem? /v/ loves the guy and pretty much anyone who watches his video's.

Here is a relatively short video, by him.

[YOUTUBE]7pUHRCweJlA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

> Are you trying to imply thats a problem?



You don't know me do you?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 10, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Simon (Feb 10, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Are you trying to imply thats a problem?* /v/ loves the guy* and pretty much anyone who watches his video's.
> 
> Here is a relatively short video, by him.



Nooooo thanks then.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 10, 2015)

Simon said:


> Nooooo thanks then.



>hurr 4chan likes it
>must be bad

fuck off


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah. it's not like I was nagging everyone here to buy Bayonetta 2 for the past two years or anything


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

In other less heartbreaking news; Transistor must be what heaven feels like


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2015)

Only review videos I watch are Yahtzee's.


----------



## p-lou (Feb 10, 2015)

joe is half sketch comedy half game review.  his stuff is ok but i almost never watch a full review of his.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

First Grim and now Transistor. Two games I might place in my top ten of all time list.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Matthewmatosis is great, one of my favorite things to do when I am doing something grindy is to load up one his video's and listen to it in the background.



He's good enough but he's too much of a Nintendo/Kojima apologist. Even when when both of them pull something that he personally hates when it comes to game design, he comes with some farfetched bullshit justification to try and explain why the hell they would do something as dumb as the secret boss of Peace Walker. Or why Zelda is one of the most inconsistent game series ever.

His 3D Mario reviews are pretty great, though.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2015)

Or why they'd ask you to pay full price for a two-hour game?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2015)

He's a little too much of a weeaboo, though. JAPANESE DEVELOPERS ARE INHERENTLY SUPERIOR TO THOSE WESTERN WHITU PIGGU, GUYS.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2015)

I can't taunt my Western gaming favoritism anymore now that I got sucked into Dark Souls.


----------



## Simon (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2015)

krory said:


> I can't taunt my Western gaming favoritism anymore now that I got sucked into Dark Souls.



No kidding. every time I see what you're playing, you're always Dark Souling. It's like you just found out the existence of that fucking game.



Simon said:


>



The more Kamiya interviews I read, the more I wonder how the fuck he ever became such a renowed game designer considering everything he ever design was always something he thought on the spot. This man never coded anything in his life, much less having anything to do with the actual technical work of his games. Whatever his technique is, it must be the best ever.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 10, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He's good enough but he's too much of a Nintendo/Kojima apologist. Even when when both of them pull something that he personally hates when it comes to game design, he comes with some farfetched bullshit justification to try and explain why the hell they would do something as dumb as the secret boss of Peace Walker. Or why Zelda is one of the most inconsistent game series ever.
> 
> His 3D Mario reviews are pretty great, though.



He always admits a personal bias and would be upset otherwise, I don't see how thats really a flaw, considering he doesn't rate the games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2015)

Well, just because he admits he's biased, it doesn't mean his opinion are any less biased. His arguments usually end up as something as BUT IT'S ZELDA/METAL GEAR, which don't really work.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 10, 2015)

Considering he almost always states its a bad thing, having a bias isn't a bad thing. Most of his biases are nitpicky shit, so he doesn't mull over it. He will still tear a game a new asshole, even if it something he loves.

A lot of people are anally sore after his skyward sword and twilight princess review, I apologise if I seem defensive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

Simon said:


>



Still hot  

And I don't even play much of Kojima's games.

IT WILL CHANGE THIS FUCKING YEAR THO 



Deathbringerpt said:


> No kidding. every time I see what you're playing, you're always Dark Souling. It's like you just found out the existence of that fucking game.
> 
> 
> 
> The more Kamiya interviews I read, the more I wonder how the fuck he ever became such a renowed game designer considering everything he ever design was always something he thought on the spot. This man never coded anything in his life, much less having anything to do with the actual technical work of his games. Whatever his technique is, it must be the best ever.



That's cuz Kamiya is still a child full of imagination. When you're a child you don't have to justify why something looks and play cool. Considering most of us his fans are still children at heart; we'll keep buying into his stuff. 

Kamiya's answer to everything ever = cuz it's cool.

Even that Gaijen Goombah dude got ripped when he tried to justify Bayonetta's oversexualization 


Also, completely random but Amir Rao is my new gaming developer crush


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2015)

@Death - I played it a bit on 360, got just past Quelaag then but I was always into something else. I usually have to be in some kind of certain mood to play a vidya and the Dark Souls mood just recently hit me. A big issue was before my PC just wasn't running the game very well. With the new Steam version, though, strangely, I seem to be running it well enough that it's playable for me.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2015)

I'd more question Mari about Bayonetta's "oversexualization."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

So any thoughts on Evolve? To me, just like Titanfall and Watch Dogs seems to be the foundation for a much better sequel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

Her blog entries about Bayo's designs:





She doesn't mention the lack of powerful female leads. So I dunno where I read that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2015)

I was just joking anyway but Bayonetta's design is obviously part of Mari's influence. I mean obviously Kamiya said this and that and he likes this and that... but I'd wager about 70-80% of it is her.That's her style. Just look at the extra costumes she did for characters like Ivy and Tira in Soul Calibur V.


----------



## teddy (Feb 10, 2015)

khris said:


> So any thoughts on Evolve? To me, just like Titanfall and Watch Dogs seems to be the foundation for a much better sequel.



A foundation for a sequel with less bullshit dlc implications i hope. learning you'd essentially have to shell out $120 for whole thing on _day 1_ killed whatever hype i had for the game _(barring the beta which made it seem like the whole thing would get repetitive overtime)_. especially when the damn season pass doesn't even cover the main dlc that includes extra monsters

disappointed in 2k for that


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2015)

It's 2K man, what do you expect?


----------



## Simon (Feb 10, 2015)

I can't think of a game that has actually bored me, but Evolve is the first.


----------



## teddy (Feb 10, 2015)

krory said:


> It's 2K man, what do you expect?



I don't know honestly. guess i'm just hoping for the one day where business tactics are less scumbaggy in execution


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 10, 2015)

It's enjoyable, I suppose, but it's broken and expensive and there's not really that much to do, especially since it's only fun online and online is full of shitters and the games are all hilarious unbalanced.

The matches basically boil down to:

Is the monster the Kracken?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2015)

krory said:


> I was just joking anyway but Bayonetta's design is obviously part of Mari's influence. I mean obviously Kamiya said this and that and he likes this and that... but I'd wager about 70-80% of it is her.That's her style. Just look at the extra costumes she did for characters like Ivy and Tira in Soul Calibur V.



Looking at it now, Ivy's design was too obvious as Mari's creation. 



Simon said:


> I can't think of a game that has actually bored me, but Evolve is the first.



The idea is there but the execution is so primitive 

I am honestly more interested in the story mode. Might youtube it. But mainly I'll just be looking forward to the much superior sequel. That's I why I skipped on Titanfall and Watch dogs. Although in Watch dogs' case; I think it'd be better if I skipped the first 7 sequels before trying it out. 

*looks at latest Assassin's Creed*

Okay, maybe after the first 14 sequels. 



Simon said:


> I can't think of a game that has actually bored me, but Evolve is the first.



I know what you mean. All this "groundbreaking MP innovation" is somehow making the games more boring. Happened with Titanfall and the latest CoD.

Hopefully Splatoon survives.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2015)

Man, sucks to hear Evolve is such a downer.

I wasn't hyped for it or anything, but that the L4D guys were breaking out on their own and making a game struck me as pretty neat.... I guess that was a poor idea, though, huh?



krory said:


> Only review videos I watch are Yahtzee's.



Don't even joke about that.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 11, 2015)

khris said:


> In other less heartbreaking news; Transistor must be what heaven feels like



welcome to 6+ months ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2015)

zenieth said:


> welcome to 6+ months ago.



That's irrelevant. And I didn't have a decent PC or PS4 6 months ago.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 11, 2015)

The DLC prices for Evolve are crazy as hell. Definite waiting for a huge sale on this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2015)

Just wait for the *insert cool adjective" edition.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> The DLC prices for Evolve are crazy as hell. Definite waiting for a huge sale on this.



That shit is fucking ridiculous. I'm off that game just because of sheer greediness. And multiple 7 euro skin packs. Fuck that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2015)

khris said:


> Just wait for the *insert cool adjective" edition.



The Evolved Edition.


----------



## teddy (Feb 11, 2015)

Maybe that edition evolves past the point where the game is "built from the ground up" for dlc


----------



## zenieth (Feb 11, 2015)

khris said:


> That's irrelevant. And I didn't have a decent PC or PS4 6 months ago.



the fuck kinda pc were you using? My 2012 bargain bin laptop could run transistor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2015)

zenieth said:


> the fuck kinda pc were you using? My 2012 bargain bin laptop could run transistor.



Could it run it? Dunno, maybe. Would it run it on high settings? Fuck no. And with a game as pretty as Transistor I wouldn't want some low quality visual experience.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 11, 2015)

Ignore him Khris.

You made a good call on waiting for that reason.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah I know


----------



## teddy (Feb 11, 2015)

khris said:


> Yeah I know
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2015)

Evolve already has over 100 dollars worth of DLCs. And then they get offended when people call them on this shit, saying it's a 120 dollar value game just by itself.

Valve should have just kept this fucking company assimilated.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 11, 2015)

Now, I'm really_ waiting _for that shit to be on sale. 

In other news, I got that Gamers Club Unlimited for 30 dollars.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Now, I'm really_ waiting _for that shit to be on sale.
> 
> In other news, I got that Gamers Club Unlimited for 30 dollars.


After that GCU/phone promotion fuck up, guess they realized it sells at a lower cost. 

Got 8 years of GCU for $30 bucks, 20% off new games is definitely worth it for anyone who does have a Best Buy near them.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 11, 2015)

I was so close the time, I was going to get it for 10 mother fucking dollars. 

Maybe next time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2015)

When Evolve develops an internal economy that actually allows you to make money out of the DLC they have, I'll stop bitching. I don't remember the last time I payed for a game on Steam with my actual money.

Until then Evolve is one of the worst games in terms of content/DLC ever made and they can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2015)

Surprise surprise. Ign gave Evolve a 9. 

But there's something I wanna know. Reviewer said the progression was very restricted. Does the DLC give easier access to the perks and weapons made tedious to get by normal leveling up?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 12, 2015)

Leveling up is slow.

Very slow.

Mostly because you have to fulfill specific tasks in order to 'level up' to get other characters or monsters.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 12, 2015)

khris said:


> Surprise surprise. Ign gave Evolve a 9.
> 
> But there's something I wanna know. Reviewer said the progression was very restricted. Does the DLC give easier access to the perks and weapons made tedious to get by normal leveling up?



The $100 dlc is hats.

Like TF2 hats.

They're pointless unless you want hats.


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2015)

Evolve isn't a bad game, I actually enjoy watching people play it. Just isn't the game for me.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2015)

I finally did it. I finally killed ??? at the chest in hard. And the fucker didn't even touched me. Not even once. I have achieved Binding of Isaac singularity.

Or at least I would have since there's the final boss and an unlockable boss.

Back to this shit then.


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2015)

Nnnnnnnngh, new Dragon Age patch is going to be great.


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2015)

krory said:


> Nnnnnnnngh, new Dragon Age patch is going to be great.


Oh are they adding more fetch quests?


----------



## Krory (Feb 13, 2015)

Simon said:


> Oh are they adding more fetch quests?



Of course!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## DeathScream (Feb 14, 2015)

The evolve that Matters


also 40k and Tarantino

[youtube]YROOgLD-wtU[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2015)

[youtube]n7faUHdlh9g[/youtube]

holy shit how is this real


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2015)

Valentine's day and I haven't leveled up yet


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2015)

I need to reset my life or the terrorists will win


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2015)

The World said:


> [youtube]n7faUHdlh9g[/youtube]
> 
> holy shit how is this real



This is legitimately hilarious.

Even more hilarious is people getting so mad at it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2015)

The World said:


> I need to reset my life or the terrorists will win



Women in gaming. What did you expect?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2015)

What we don't realize is that they've already won. 
*cue CS audio*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He's a little too much of a weeaboo, though. JAPANESE DEVELOPERS ARE INHERENTLY SUPERIOR TO THOSE WESTERN WHITU PIGGU, GUYS.



Eh... they ape a lot of shitty business practices from the rest from Western companies and their game design is generally more concise, too the point and cohesive because they're all working in small teams. 

Western developers would be better off if they learned from their roots. Play some Ultima and other Sierra games y'know. 

White people be crazy though. They started screwing our people from africa and making them crazy too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2015)

Should I grab a popcorn or...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1jGNoznUGK0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 15, 2015)

khris said:


> Should I grab a popcorn or...



For the Order review thread? You should.

The game is fucking awful and grey as hell (fucking piss filter). Whenever people talk shit about modern video games they're describing the Order too a tee (the ending is SOOOO TERRIBBLE too lol)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 15, 2015)

Piss filter is for yellow filters, remember?

But yeah, The Order is hilariously bad and considering the initial reveal not only revealed the game but also a hilariously titanic amount of red flags, I don't see how this is surprising for anyone.


----------



## teddy (Feb 15, 2015)

The World said:


> [youtube]n7faUHdlh9g[/youtube]
> 
> holy shit how is this real



That's a couple minutes i won't get back


----------



## Naruto (Feb 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]StaixlMBESw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 16, 2015)

*Super Mario World's gravity isn't possible on any planet*
[YOUTUBE]McsgRggUjE4[/YOUTUBE]

interesting video about Mario psychics.


----------



## Simon (Feb 16, 2015)

Been playing Majora's Mask 3D, really enjoying it so I decided to make 2015 the year I finally play all the Zelda games.


----------



## Gino (Feb 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pss0hJkmLBA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2015)

Golden God in Binding of Isaac Rebirth. Beat the Final boss. Close call too.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2015)

I kind of just gave up on BoI and started playing Rogue Legacy. 

Both are hard games, but at least with RL I can see my character(s) getting steadily closer to being worth a damn.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 16, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Piss filter is for yellow filters, remember?
> 
> But yeah, The Order is hilariously bad and considering the initial reveal not only revealed the game but also a hilariously titanic amount of red flags, I don't see how this is surprising for anyone.



The fact that the game is 80% cutscenes and 15% QTE's is amusing

The other 5 percent is exploration.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2015)

Furious George said:


> I kind of just gave up on BoI and started playing Rogue Legacy.
> 
> Both are hard games, but at least with RL I can see my character(s) getting steadily closer to being worth a damn.



With over 90 hours on this game (and counting), I can count with 2 hands every run with truly broken sequence of items with godly synergy. 

I fought the final boss in a pretty piss poor run too, I only killed him because I got the damage reducer in an Angel Room.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 16, 2015)

@DeathBringer


Im done with America


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2015)

2 measly Assassin Creed games sold over 10 million for Ubisoft last year.

10.FUCKING.MIL.

UNITY WAS ONE OF SAID GAMES.

This shit is fucking crazy. Not even Call of Duty churns out so much games nowadays and it's already collapsing on itself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2015)

Not surprised. Many casual gamers actually buy into AC. It's their "gaming fix" if they're not playing MP shooters or sports.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> With over 90 hours on this game (and counting), I can count with 2 hands every run with truly broken sequence of items with godly synergy.
> 
> I fought the final boss in a pretty piss poor run too, I only killed him because I got the damage reducer in an Angel Room.



Yeah, I'm not keen on BoI"s modesty with the good shit. RL is much better with the runes and armor. 

Plus RL has a much better sense of humor. Love the different traits.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2015)

I just played P.T. 

That fetus shit was disturbing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2015)

Gamespot gave the new kirby game a 5. Needless to say there was butthurt in the comments


----------



## Naruto (Feb 18, 2015)

*cough*



*cough*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8NBK3iyOPJk[/YOUTUBE]

Finally you can choose your side even regardless of your opponent's choice. 



Naruto said:


> *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> *cough*



Imagine hd remake of Super Metroid 

Now imagine hd remake of SotN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2015)

>makes game that has a defining feature/or lack there of that people hate about
>calling them bullies

Also, steak analogy is a poor-attempt at underhanded plug. Who really thinks The Order is that good anyways? 5 hours or not.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 19, 2015)

You're posting too much Khris. Shaddap.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2015)

place ded as f... 

trying to wake you guys up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2015)

Nice banner
[YOUTUBE]NkiOHdBHnE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2015)

khris said:


> Gamespot gave the new kirby game a 5. Needless to say there was butthurt in the comments



What the one that looks like clay?
deserves better than a 5


----------



## Furious George (Feb 19, 2015)

Honestly the new Kirby game holds 0 interest for me. 

It looks like something that would have fared better on 3DS where gimmicks with your fingers/stylus are all the rage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2015)

It's not for me, but I can see a possible market for it.


----------



## teddy (Feb 19, 2015)

You know the order fucked up when ign gives it a 6.5


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2015)

This thing was doomed to fail from the start. They'd have a better chance if they went for interactive movie crap instead of a crap game pretending to be a movie. The industry eats the former like ice cream.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2015)

That's just it, many note that even the story isn't all that great anyways. 

But 6.5 isn't a bad score, it's a short (like 5-7 hours short) generic shooter lacking in every way other than having purty graphics; *by today's standards* 6.5 is on probably point 

From what I read the worst thing about the game is the fragmentation of gameplay; it gets broken down too much; which makes it almost unplayable especially when the cutscenes and walking segments are downright "boring". Yes, there are walking segments in a 5-7 hour game


----------



## teddy (Feb 19, 2015)

khris said:


> That's just it, many note that even the story isn't all that great anyways.



Ending shits on whatever happens to be good from what i've heard



> But 6.5 isn't a bad score, it's a short (like 5-7 hours short) generic shooter lacking in every way other than having purty graphics; *by today's standards* 6.5 is on probably point



didn't say it was bad. implied you have to fuck up real bad to not get a 8/10 from ign 



> From what I read the worst thing about the game is the fragmentation of gameplay; it gets broken down too much; which makes it almost unplayable especially when the cutscenes and walking segments are downright "boring". Yes, there are walking segments in a 5-7 hour game



i'd say what's even worse is that there's nothing to do. you beat it once and that's it

shit, heavy rain has more replayability than it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2015)

I meant that it probably deserves less


----------



## teddy (Feb 19, 2015)

Fair enough


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Honestly the new Kirby game holds 0 interest for me.
> 
> It looks like something that would have fared better on 3DS where gimmicks with your fingers/stylus are all the rage.





vs


----------



## Furious George (Feb 19, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> vs



The point?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2015)

Banner's pretty great

would have been even greater if Tactics Ogre.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2015)

Furious George said:


> The point?



Reviews are shit and the one with 5 involved babby whining.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2015)

Who gives a flying fuck?

You've really been edging on this track of indie hard gamer tend and it's making you a markedly shittier poster.

Not that you were remarkable to begin with.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 19, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Who gives a flying fuck?
> 
> You've really been edging on this track of indie hard gamer tend and it's making you a markedly shittier poster.
> 
> Not that you were remarkable to begin with.



Zenny baby, I'm not the one talking scores to start with.
Nice to know you care though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2015)

ALL HAIL NICHE oAMERICA


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Honestly the new Kirby game holds 0 interest for me.
> 
> It looks like something that would have fared better on 3DS where gimmicks with your fingers/stylus are all the rage.



Its a sequel to a DS game with multiplayer and on screen cursor gameplay. Actually wouldnt even work on the 3DS without being a different game lol


Though I dont know what worse. Giving a 5 to an excellent kirby game or giving a 6 to the greatest twitch platformer ever conceived, Donkey Kong Tropical freeze.

If you're gonna dock points you should be docking it for the god damn warp area challenges being the same and the collectibles all being kong letters. , not for the supposedly "lame stages and bland soundtrack" (you have to be tripping ballz to talk shit about david wise or Retro's amazingly crafted stagees. for real)


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Zenny baby, I'm not the one talking scores to start with.
> Nice to know you care though.



And yet you reply to the guy who didn't either and expressed zero fucks about the product at hand. At least post with some cognition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

>Donkey Kong
>Bland soundtrack
>docking points for it


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 20, 2015)

Gamespot already fucked up with their ZombiU review imo

that was the straw that broke the camels back


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Reviews are shit and the one with 5 involved babby whining.



But what did that have to do with me not wanting to play a game that looks gimmicky as fuck? I don't care about the reviews, Rainbow Course looks incredibly skippable.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2015)

Furious George said:


> But what did that have to do with me not wanting to play a game that looks gimmicky as fuck?


As much to do with your comment of having no interest in it after replying as such after the review score of 5.

What you think the crap we're talking about matters?


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2015)

Someone buy me Life is Strange as an early birthday gift.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2015)

Buy episode 1 for 5$ and hope the rest comes out possibly on sale?
Only two extra $ if 2-5 ends up releasing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 20, 2015)

Furious George said:


> But what did that have to do with me not wanting to play a game that looks gimmicky as fuck? I don't care about the reviews, Rainbow Course looks incredibly skippable.



Its not like you care about kirby that much anyway lol.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2015)

NEW BANNER:


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> As much to do with your comment of having no interest in it after replying as such after the review score of 5.



If I didn't bring up the review you have no reason to assume I was talking about it. The new Kirby was being talked about and I shared why I don't give a shit. This is simple. 


Just because you assholes live or die by metacritic scores doesn't mean the rest of us do. 



> What you think the crap we're talking about matters?



Is this baby talk? 

Say this aloud, it sounds like baby talk.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2015)

Furious George said:


> If I didn't bring up the review you have no reason to assume I was talking about it. The new Kirby was being talked about and I shared why I don't give a shit. This is simple.



Then stop giving a shit.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2015)

This has clearly got you upset, UR. Take five minutes to reflect on things.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2015)

Furious George said:


> This has clearly got you upset, UR. Take five minutes to reflect on things.


There is nothing to reflect on I threw in my lot and it was made a big deal out of.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2015)

Not making a big deal of it. Quite the opposite, actually. 

I said I didn't give a shit about the Kirby game (and explained why) and you lost your shit in response, bringing up gamespot links as though you're trying to convince me of something. 



khris said:


> *It's not for me, but I can see a possible market for it.*



This was khris's response to my comment. This was all that really needed to be said.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2015)

> you lost your shit in response





Furious George said:


> This was all that really needed to be said.




Keep arguing with me, the thread needs to not be in last year.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2015)

I really don't get it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2015)

Furious George said:


> I really don't get it.



You assume I care.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I don't care that you don't love Kirby, it doesn't bother me, GIF, GIF



The struggle is so real right now.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2015)

You guys are making me cringe, stahp.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2015)

Furious George said:


> The struggle to seem cool is so real right now.


[YOUTUBE]m2_WpfUucfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2015)

Naruto said:


> You guys are making me cringe, stahp.



You should have let it go on, it would have gotten funny.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2015)

Naruto said:


> You guys are making me cringe, stahp.


But that's the best part.


Furious George said:


> You should have let it go on, it would have gotten funny.



You'd have to have something like the OBD to do that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2015)

>Ignoring the wonderful banner in favor of bickering like a married couple

K.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2015)

Like bickering is new to this thread. 

But you're right, the banner is great, who's dick should I suck to show my appreciation?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Like bickering is new to this thread.
> 
> But you're right, the banner is great, who's dick should I suck to show my appreciation?



That would be mine but I will cordially pass on the bj.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2015)

I insist.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

Naruto said:


> You guys are making me cringe, stahp.



Stop killing what little activity we have left in the thread 

Even if it's asinine as f...


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2015)

I mean this. THIS should be our new banner.

And maybe if you guys are so bummed about the direction of activity, you can change it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

Have you guys seen the DLC page for DOA5? Almost makes Evolve look tame


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2015)

It's DoA

that shit's to be expected.

It as much a Fighting game, which has it's own DLC issues. As it is a waifu dress up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

PC version is the only version


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2015)

That's a lot of fucking costumes.  

Honestly though, I tolerate (not buy, understand, but tolerate) dlc when it comes to cosmetic shit much better than I do buying whole characters or special moves. Goro can eat my ass.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2015)

DoA 5, while being the worst perpetrator of the fighting genre in terms of DLC, has a pretty good amount of content by itself and really, at the end of the day, the DLC just fetish dressup. 

Goro might be pre-order bonus but they'll have him as regular DLC shortly after the game's release like they did with MK9 and Injustice.

Anyway, Star Fox motion control shit might not be mandatory. 

Fox officially closes deal with Blomkamp to produce his 'Alien' film.

Expectations for a good game have commenced.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2015)

Can't tell me you wouldn't dig a first person perspective with the wii U pad and turning with it everywhere if it's a rail shooter again.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2015)

Fuck gimmicky motion shit. Especially in rail shooters. I want the tightest controls possible and a global invasion out to get my ass.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2015)

As long as it's not a Warriors game again, this could be brety gud.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]g9Uz11gDPTM[/YOUTUBE]

Here's a game most of you probably didn't play but you should. This was the tits. It's actually a metroidvania


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't remember if it was exactly that one but I used to play a TMNT game on my cousin's Game Boy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> DoA 5, while being the worst perpetrator of the fighting genre in terms of DLC, has a pretty good amount of content by itself and really, at the end of the day, the DLC just fetish dressup.
> 
> Goro might be pre-order bonus but they'll have him as regular DLC shortly after the game's release like they did with MK9 and Injustice.



'member when we used to unlock cosmetic shit tho  


> Anyway, Star Fox motion control shit might not be mandatory.
> 
> Fox officially closes deal with Blomkamp to produce his 'Alien' film.
> 
> Expectations for a good game have commenced.



The more control options the better. Now if they can only patch fucking Icarus. 



Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]g9Uz11gDPTM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Here's a game most of you probably didn't play but you should. This was the tits. It's actually a metroidvania



Confession time: I hate TMNT. Not just the games, but every media associated with it.

Dunno why, been like this since I was a kid.



Furious George said:


> That's a lot of fucking costumes.
> 
> Honestly though, I tolerate (not buy, understand, but tolerate) dlc when it comes to cosmetic shit much better than I do buying whole characters or special moves. Goro can eat my ass.



Must not click link


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2015)

But thou must!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

I bought the PS3 version cuz of BOOBS. Fucking dumbass penis brain


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2015)

khris said:


> I bought the PS3 version cuz of BOOBS. Fucking dumbass penis brain


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2015)

Did you make that gif so it would fit on a floppy disc?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 20, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> khris said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the PS3 version cuz of BOOBS. Fucking dumbass penis brain



Oh my fucking god I'm dying


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2015)

And that's the note the thread should end and begin on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2015)

When it comes to women in fighting games I find the SC and MK9 women the hottest tho. Then they went with this realistic proportions shit  

It's a fooking fantasy fighter; tha fook is real about it?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 20, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

